# ~ The VASYL LOMACHENKO Comeback Wagon - Onto Greatness! ~



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

*VASYL LOMACHENKO'S PRO CAREER STARTS NOW!*

All righty, so not that Lomachenko and his most loyal fans have been introduced to professional boxing, this great talent's pro career starts NOW, and it's gonna be an excellent one!

He's 7-1 as a pro (WSOB regulations comply with pro rules and should be counted), and he's got fed by the right amount of gamesmanship to start taking it more seriously. Salido fought the PERFECT anti-amateur fight: physical advantage, constant pressure, swarming the body, wide shots around the guard, tag the belt line, hit upon holding and expose the lack of inside game. These are the things Loma couldn't dealt with:
- fighting back up close or properly clinching, fighting out of clinches, effectively pushing, using his elbows etc.
- complain at the referee for low blows, act as if Siri's was rubbing his junk
- go around Salido's guard with hooks and uppercuts when coming in, feed him with hard body blows
- check hooks at corners, rope-a-dope and short hooks on the ropes
- side step, bounce around or move into Salido's range to take away the body work
- mix up head-body, straight-wide, quick-heavy shots, throw combos
- manage the output based on the opponent's activity

We should commend Vasyl for winning about 4 rounds in a world title fight this early and almost getting the stoppage, but there were far too many flaws exposed to get straight back into the title mix, and far too few answers by the corner to keep them - no matter of the longtime chemistry, Lomachenko needs a seasoned pro, cause that's who's gonna get him into gamesmanship. Vasyl also needs to start reading his opponents better, figure out the angles and start feeding the aggressor with heavy counters, something that was totally missing on Saturday. He also needs to learn to make a statement early, grab hold of the pacing and distance and let him decide how much gamesmanship is allowed. These will come with the pro fights and hundreds of rounds of quality sparring, but needs to be done with a pro corner.

Either way, the future is now, and he better start getting into it. Much to learn, you still have.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

It's not really pro though is it. Much more 'semi-pro' as you put it. I don't like the sound of this AIBA league.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

So how would the AIBA work, i take it they can't fight for alphabet titles, or can they :think


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

He is fucking class


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

If it's registered amateurs fighting registered amateurs as a stop-gap between amateur and pro to season them more, I'll all for it.

I think the AIBA will tie them into silly contracts though to keep their best fighters. So overall, not keen on the scheme at all.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

:bump


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Just for anyone new to the party, Lomachenko never signed up for that APB crap. He is turning full professional, very soon.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> Just for anyone new to the party, Lomachenko never signed up for that APB crap. He is turning full professional, very soon.


About time. He still shouldn't rush a championship fight. Start with 8 rounders, walk the Gamboa/Rigo path of tough fights, but even they ran into some trouble along the way, so there is no reason to jump the gun.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

edit, just saw the thread date, my mistake:smile


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Who do you want to see as Lomachenko's first pro opponent?


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Celestino Caballero...


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Gary Russell jr.

Actually nah... should probably fight a world ranked guy


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> Gary Russell jr.
> 
> Actually nah... should probably fight a world ranked guy


I believe he won´t though....probably some unknown fighter, not a bum, but a regular borderline journeyman, perhaps.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Vic said:


> I believe he won´t though....probably some unknown fighter, not a bum, but a regular borderline journeyman, perhaps.


They're talking about facing a world ranked guy over 10 rounds for his debut. I would hope that it's a decent opponent considering the plan is to fight for a world title in his second bout.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> They're talking about facing a world ranked guy over 10 rounds for his debut. I would hope that it's a decent opponent considering the plan is to fight for a world title in his second bout.


A world ranked guy for who ? WBC have the likes of Jayson Velez, Ronny Rios or Robinson Castellanos in their top 10, I mean, these guys are okay, but most people would call them jorneymen.....


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

From the little I know about the WSB it looks like a great platform to pitch successful olympians against one another after the event as well as an oppotunity to maintain and develop casual interest in amateurs. my only concern is about any complications that might arise from a contract with AIBA. Every contender has to be signed with them right?


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Vic said:


> A world ranked guy for who ? WBC have the likes of Jayson Velez, Ronny Rios or Robinson Castellanos in their top 10, I mean, these guys are okay, but most people would call them jorneymen.....


That's true. I hope to see him against a durable guy who can really work and stand up to some punishment over 10 rounds. I wouldn't mind seeing him against that Ramirez guy he was rumoured to be facing in his debut.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> From the little I know about the WSB it looks like a great platform to pitch successful olympians against one another after the event as well as oppotunity to maintain and develop casual interest in amateurs. my only concern is about any complications that might arise from a contract with AIBA. Every contender has to be signed with them right?


They sign up to fight in the WSB for a season, it's completely separate from the amateur game. It's just another way for amateurs to make some good cash fighting in semi-pro fights. There's no obligation to participate.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> They sign up to fight in the WSB for a season, it's completely separate from the amateur game. It's just another way for amateurs to make some good cash fighting in semi-pro fights. There's no obligation to participate.


Thanks for the clarification. That it's separate from the amateurs but not full professional is what I like about it. For the fan, as opposed to the boxer, it's not completely separate from the amateurs though. It's a very accessible hybrid which is why I think it will become very popular. it's only been going for several years hasn't it?


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

I'm not a fan of Top Rank the only thing which I like is the small possibility of Lomachenk-Rigo but still I would have liked to see him sign with GB


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> Thanks for the clarification. That it's separate from the amateurs but not full professional is what I like about it. For the fan, as opposed to the boxer, it's not completely separate from the amateurs though. It's a very accessible hybrid which is why I think it will become very popular. it's only been going for several years hasn't it?


I wouldn't really call it a hybrid, it's team based professional boxing in 5 round bouts, the only difference from 'full professional' is the size of the gloves. Apparently the boxers make very good money, and that's technically what 'professional' is (being paid). It's been going since 2010, Cuba have their first team entering in the upcoming season so they'll have a team full of stars.
I really like the premise of it and tbh I wouldn't mind seeing boxing at all levels following the format. The teams with the stars and national pride on the line, entertaining and well matched 5 round fights... It really is the sport without the politics and associated nonsense. If there was a way to get it viewed by more people, get people to know all the fighters in the teams with a reality series, get national pride behind it on a large scale then I think it'd be the way for boxing to move into the future and compete with the UFC's growing popularity. There is probably too much pride and tradition in the 12 round 'superfight' for it to ever happen though.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

I will like for him to start with Ramirez for the 10 rounder. 

I want Lomachenko to take his time personally just to see how he could evolve in the pro game, although my selfish side just wants him to go for Salido straight away. I want him to start by taking Ramirez, then someone like Mijares, and then Terrezas, and then take on Salido, and then the elite from then on.

I had to edit out the full retard.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> I wouldn't really call it a hybrid, it's team based professional boxing in 5 round bouts, the only difference from 'full professional' is the size of the gloves. Apparently the boxers make very good money, and that's technically what 'professional' is (being paid). It's been going since 2010, Cuba have their first team entering in the upcoming season so they'll have a team full of stars.
> I really like the premise of it and tbh I wouldn't mind seeing boxing at all levels following the format. The teams with the stars and national pride on the line, entertaining and well matched 5 round fights... It really is the sport without the politics and associated nonsense. If there was a way to get it viewed by more people, get people to know all the fighters in the teams with a reality series, get national pride behind it on a large scale then I think it'd be the way for boxing to move into the future and compete with the UFC's growing popularity. There is probably too much pride and tradition in the 12 round 'superfight' for it to ever happen though.


Personally I'm happy with the term hybrid although 'semi-professional' is obviously the accepted term. Clearly glove size isn't the only difference as we're not here talking about Lomachenko putting on larger gloves we're talking about Lomachenko turning professional. Plenty of Olympians and non-olympic amateurs earn money from their sport so defining what is professional on that basis becomes tricky.
That said, I love the premise of WSB and I share your vision of it for the future. At 3 years, this kind of event is still very much in its infancy. I don't think popularising it will be too much of a problem, it'll just take time.


----------



## stevebhoy87 (Jun 4, 2013)

I'd love to see him start against Selby but I know that's not going to happen, so a realistic option, I'm happy with someone like Ramirez


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

However, with the movement back to no headgear, surely the main benefits of semi-pro's are going to be experienced in ams.


----------



## Brownies (Jun 7, 2013)

Vic said:


> Celestino Caballero...


I'd like to see that. I wonder if more experienced guys like Caballero, Litzau or Ponce de Leon would take the risk, hoping to catch a future star/olympic champion while he'd be green. PDL is fighting everyone, so why not... That's what I'd like to see, but it will probably be a good enough guy that I've never heard about. It will be his first pro fight after all. I can't wait to see him in action ! :bbb


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Billy Dib? Lomachenko would massacre Gradovich if that was his world title shot.


----------



## Luf (Jun 6, 2012)

I thought he was fighting that Ramirez?

Does Loma have twitter?


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Luf said:


> I thought he was fighting that Ramirez?
> 
> Does Loma have twitter?


That was just a rumour/something that is in talks. He has a twitter account but it often gets deactivated, and I'm almost certain it's not actually him.


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

I'll be disappointed if it is anyone less than Mayweather.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> That was just a rumour/something that is in talks. He has a twitter account but it often gets deactivated, and I'm almost certain it's not actually him.


I'm certain it isn't him, I think it's probably someone connected to him, a Ukrainian-Brit. It will explain why this twitter gets some pretty exclusive pics. 
However with one of his twitter answers he said he is 130lbs and will go up to 135 and 140.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Vic said:


> Celestino Caballero...


Interesting choice. Cab is beatable lately, but he has a very, very awkward style, maybe too awkward for a debut. :think


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> I'm certain it isn't him, I think it's probably someone connected to him, a Ukrainian-Brit. It will explain why this twitter gets some pretty exclusive pics.
> However with one of his twitter answers he said he is 130lbs and will go up to 135 and 140.


I remember before one of the WSB fights he wasn't listed as fighting but then at the last minute he was the replacement, on the twitter account he wished the guy who was originally meant to be fighting 'good luck' after the switch had already been announced. I think the pictures might be taken off Vasyl's VK account (Europe social media).


----------



## steven_z (Jul 20, 2013)

Luf said:


> Does Loma have twitter?


He does have a twitter, but he's not particularly active there and writes in russian: @LomachenkoMW.
Hope it will get better.
You can find it as well as Facebook account on his official web site at lomachenko.com.

It's also seems to me that the other twitter account @LomachenkoVasyl is a fake.


----------



## steven_z (Jul 20, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> I'm certain it isn't him, I think it's probably someone connected to him, a Ukrainian-Brit. It will explain why this twitter gets some pretty exclusive pics.


The pictures there are not exclusive also, they are either from his instagram http://instagram.com/lomachenko or 
Facebook https://www.facebook.com/v.lomachenko accounts.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Let's be real, Vasyl isn't even the greatest talent in his family


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

W.Klitschko


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Let's be real, Vasyl isn't even the greatest talent in his family


Hate to be crude but she'd be a great bang (conclusion further solidified when she did the splits in the air) Is she an athlete or something? I don't even understand Ukranian but already she seems to have a nice personality. How far do you think Berinchyk can go in pros?


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

BUMPY said:


> W.Klitschko


Don't be so crazy, that's his second fight, let him have a tune up v Vitali first.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Hate to be crude but she'd be a great bang (conclusion further solidified when she did the splits in the air) Is she an athlete or something? I don't even understand Ukranian but already she seems to have a nice personality. How far do you think Berinchyk can go in pros?


Yeah she's obviously done gymnastics at some point, no idea if she's a competitive athlete.
I'm not sure about Berinchyk, he's aggressive to the point of recklessness and I'm not sure he could maintain that for 12. In the fight he lost in the WSB he had a guy who could take it and bang back just as hard. If he found a happy medium he would be alright, or if he just recognised who he should box and who he should fight. At the moment his thing is just to fight, even though he's shown he's a good boxer (Olympic and World silver). With the WSB it has to be kept in mind that he had to fight at 61kg, in his amateur fights he was at 64kg and he seemed a lot more comfortable at that weight. He's entertaining and I'd love to see him in the pro game.


----------



## MyName (Jun 26, 2013)

Lomachenko beat Berinchyk at some Ukraine Nationals right?


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

Anastasiya Lomachenko is an acrobat and Vasyl beat Berinchyk at the Nikolai Mangera tournament, its a big annual international tournament in Ukraine.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Vysotsky said:


> Anastasiya Lomachenko is an acrobat and Vasyl beat Berinchyk at the Nikolai Mangera tournament, its a big annual international tournament in Ukraine.


Thanks. It's a big annual intl tournament in Ukraine, but does that mean they both went for the kill or went lightly on eachother? After all, they both have the same trainer.

Beri is like 10lbs+ heavier than Vasyl.


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Thanks. It's a big annual intl tournament in Ukraine, but does that mean they both went for the kill or went lightly on eachother? After all, they both have the same trainer.
> 
> Beri is like 10lbs+ heavier than Vasyl.


Judge for yourself


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Vysotsky said:


> Judge for yourself


Looks pretty damn legit to me tbh, especially in the latter rounds. Landing big shots. 
Pretty amazing stuff from Vasyl, beating the 140lb 2012 Olympic silver medalist. This fight was in 2011.


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Chatty said:


> Don't be so crazy, that's his second fight, let him have a tune up v Vitali first.


:lol:


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

http://www.boxingscene.com/egis-klimas-discusses-lomachenko-gradovich-kovalev--68350

Interview discusses Lomachenko. Reports that Lomachenko was asking for a title shot in his debut, and that his ex-team mate believes he's arrogant :lol:

Also says Usyk hasn't signed a pro contract yet.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> http://www.boxingscene.com/egis-klimas-discusses-lomachenko-gradovich-kovalev--68350
> 
> Interview discusses Lomachenko. Reports that Lomachenko was asking for a title shot in his debut, and that his ex-team mate believes he's arrogant :lol:
> 
> Also says Usyk hasn't signed a pro contract yet.


Good read. Interesting that he doesn't plan hiring an experienced pro coach who would give him the kind of looks I think an amateur can't simply because of the experience gap in a different type of boxing. It worked out well with the Calzaghes and I guess Vasyl could even train himself if he wanted, I just think a top pro trainer and a stranger would spot Loma's weaknesses could be more safe than one so close that he could miss them...

If he's guaranteed an eliminator in his first fight and a title for his 2nd against the Cruz-Salido winner, the following boxers are available at WBO/FW:
- Gary Russel Jr., unlikely, fighting later this month and not being rushed
- Joel Brunkner, unlikely, also fighting in August, never left Australia
- Chonlatarn Piriyapinyo, PABA champ, foguth Chris John in Singapore, maybe would leave Thailand for an offer
- Hiroshige Osawa, also traveled in the past, no fight scheduled, possible
- Jose Ramirez, negotiations rumored, very possible
- Kamil Laszczik, unlikely, never left Poland
- Robert Marroquin, recently lost, will drop down probably

Lower ranked guys are unlikely to get an eliminator shot (not that Lomachenko is ranked, but I guess Bob can work that out), so that leaves Piriyapinyo, Osawa and Ramirez the front-runner, and the latter is the most easy to negotiate IMO. There's a chance Marroquin can get the spot from WBO and appeared on HBO before, so he could be another pick. Either way, both fights are winnable. Possibly Salido after that, now that's a tricky fight.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

BigBone said:


> Good read. Interesting that he doesn't plan hiring an experienced pro coach who would give him the kind of looks I think an amateur can't simply because of the experience gap in a different type of boxing. It worked out well with the Calzaghes and I guess Vasyl could even train himself if he wanted, I just think a top pro trainer and a stranger would spot Loma's weaknesses could be more safe than one so close that he could miss them...


What weaknesses? Seriously. What pro coach could possibly add to his game? The vast majority are just egotistical towel carriers. Guys like Hunter, Richardson wouldn't be able to add a thing. The only guy who could offer something imo is Pedro Diaz with his education and background. Why would his father miss anything? He trained the Ukrainian national team and it was always known that he was much harder on Vasyl than anyone else.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> What weaknesses? Seriously. What pro coach could possibly add to his game? The vast majority are just egotistical towel carriers. Guys like Hunter, Richardson wouldn't be able to add a thing. The only guy who could offer something imo is Pedro Diaz with his education and background. Why would his father miss anything? He trained the Ukrainian national team and it was always known that he was much harder on Vasyl than anyone else.


Oh shush.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

BigBone said:


> Oh shush.


Seriously, answer the questions.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

What question. How much pro experience does he have compared to someone training 20 champs and 50 contenders?


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

BigBone said:


> What question. How much pro experience does he have compared to someone training 20 champs and 50 contenders?


And how much time do those superstar trainers actually spent with their charges? Craig McEwan, upon leaving the Wildcard, said that as much as Roach and his assistants are top notch trainers, they don't spend that much time with anyone bar their 'main' guys. A lot of the pro trainers around nowadays aren't the teachers of old - they're few and far between, and there's really not much to work on with Lomachenko. There's only really minor tweaks that can be made to his style, and in that respect psychology is a key factor. Both in terms of him feeling settled with his trainer and trusting them, and in terms of being able to push on quickly as a pro.

Notice that guys like Rigondeaux and Solis want to work with Pedro Diaz? They're comfortable with him because he's trained them at times in the past, and because he understands them. And oddly enough this is the first time in years Solis even looks like he might be half interested in getting into shape and taking his career somewhat seriously.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Even Rigondeaux had to learn a thing or two before reaching the Donaire level, and I think he was at a more advanced level when he turned pro than young Vasyl. He was down before, puzzled when he was supposed to push the action and didn't put combinations together. The short time with Ronnie Shields was quality help, also fighting a few solid professionals and THEN came Donaire. Jumping at a title with zero pro experience without someone 12round-savvy in the corner is higher risk than what one should take, and Salido is exactly the kind of guy you don't meet at the amateurs, because he can get his ass kicked for 8 rounds and he's still gonna apply pressure and get to the talent, and then all the good advice is necessary in the corner, just ask Gamboa.

The Lomachenkos might just be the perfect team for the pro championship fights, but what Dealt_with doesn't understand is that so far everything regarding his pro chances is pure speculation with zero substance to put behind it, because Loma hasn't fought a savvy pro or anything of championship length.


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

BigBone said:


> Even Rigondeaux had to learn a thing or two before reaching the Donaire level, and I think he was at a more advanced level when he turned pro than young Vasyl. He was down before, puzzled when he was supposed to push the action and didn't put combinations together. The short time with Ronnie Shields was quality help, also fighting a few solid professionals and THEN came Donaire. Jumping at a title with zero pro experience without someone 12round-savvy in the corner is higher risk than what one should take, and Salido is exactly the kind of guy you don't meet at the amateurs, because he can get his ass kicked for 8 rounds and he's still gonna apply pressure and get to the talent, and then all the good advice is necessary in the corner, just ask Gamboa.
> 
> The Lomachenkos might just be the perfect team for the pro championship fights, but what Dealt_with doesn't understand is that so far everything regarding his pro chances is pure speculation with zero substance to put behind it, because Loma hasn't fought a savvy pro or anything of championship length.


I don't think what you've posted is unreasonable at all. Personally, I like the work Shields has done with Lara, and don't think Lara would still be training at the Savannah Boxing Club if he wasn't happy with him as a trainer. Obviously there are guys like Shields that can add to someone's game, or just teach them a slightly different way of doing something, but I think those trainers that can work with high level amateurs like Rigondeaux, Lomachenko etc are few and far between.

Obviously his father might not be the best guy to prepare him for a tricky pro like Salido who, in my opinion, has only been beaten by the very best - or in Garcia's case someone who likes on their way to that status - but that's where the psychological aspect comes into it. He might fare better working with his dad than he would trying to adjust to the pros with a different coach Stateside. Team Lomachenko might end up bringing in an assistant coach with pro experience after a few fights if they realise something's amiss, or have him train with someone else.

There's a lot of variables that we can't account for yet, but I do reckon he'll be a top pro in a short space of time.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

BigBone said:


> Even Rigondeaux had to learn a thing or two before reaching the Donaire level, and I think he was at a more advanced level when he turned pro than young Vasyl. He was down before, puzzled when he was supposed to push the action and didn't put combinations together. The short time with Ronnie Shields was quality help, also fighting a few solid professionals and THEN came Donaire. Jumping at a title with zero pro experience without someone 12round-savvy in the corner is higher risk than what one should take, and Salido is exactly the kind of guy you don't meet at the amateurs, because he can get his ass kicked for 8 rounds and he's still gonna apply pressure and get to the talent, and then all the good advice is necessary in the corner, just ask Gamboa.
> 
> The Lomachenkos might just be the perfect team for the pro championship fights, but what Dealt_with doesn't understand is that so far everything regarding his pro chances is pure speculation with zero substance to put behind it, because Loma hasn't fought a savvy pro or anything of championship length.


Everything is pure speculation, especially claiming that adding a 'pro coach' to the equation is going to help. Lomachenko has beaten everybody he's fought in the boxing ring in the amateurs and WSB with his father. I'd really like to know what weaknesses you see in Lomachenko, and what on earth makes you think Rigo was 'more advanced' at their respective stages. Lomachenko hasn't fought yet and you're sure making a lot of assumptions on top of speculation aren't you? A 400 fight, 6 fight WSB fighter who has beaten everyone in the ring... and what I say is pure speculation with zero substance? You have to be stupid.
When Lomachenko is fighting a tough guy in the 11th and 12th rounds then he's by himself, and if you know Lomachenko you know his mental strength is always going to be there for him. His father is always calm in the corner and understands psychology, Vasyl has often talked about his psychological training. 
You really think pro coaches are something they're not, in the US they are generally towel carriers who try to motivate and get themselves shown on TV. Rigondeaux is with Pedro Diaz because he trained the Cuban team and he has a high education in coaching psychology. Just like Lomachenko's father and also always calm like Lomachenko's father.
I hope I never hear you predict anything ever on this forum, because that's just pure speculation.


----------



## LittleRed (Jun 4, 2013)

What would you change? It's like Ray Arcel said about Duran when he first saw him. Leave him alone. Let him fight.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

New video from 'Lomachenko Fights'


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> New video from 'Lomachenko Fights'


Skilled editing, everyone knows Lomachenko punches like Malignaggi


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Yup, some knockdowns I've never seen before. There are some that I've seen that are yet not included in his highlight reel.


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> New video from 'Lomachenko Fights'


Alot of people talk about Lomachenko like he doesn't have power which always makes me laugh so im glad someone made this. He's routinely scored knockdowns against world class opposition as often as any top amateur i can think of and he's done it against 5'10 140lb guys like Ramirez, Toledo, Maxwell. At 126lbs with 8oz glves he'll definitely be able to hurt guys.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Maxwell must have been pissing and shitting blood for days after the part of that highlight where Loma hits him with over a dozen hard hooks to the body in a row, made me wince just looking at it.


----------



## jonnytightlips (Jun 14, 2012)

He is going to do some serious damage in the pros.The combo against Toledo is fuckin brilliant. Imagine if they put him in with journeymen is his first few pro fights. They would like something out of the Hills Have Eyes after the fight.


----------



## LittleRed (Jun 4, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> New video from 'Lomachenko Fights'


I watched this then the surfer twerking. Impressive.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

The most recent news says it will be former JuanMa and WV2 opponent Jonathan Oquendo (23-3; 16KO) on the JMM-Bradley undercard.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

BigBone said:


> The most recent news says it will be former JuanMa and WV2 opponent Jonathan Oquendo (23-3; 16KO) on the JMM-Bradley undercard.


come again?


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

no


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

He should fight Choi


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm a bit disappointed with the choice of opponent, Oquendo is a super bantamweight and only 5'4, and has been knocked out twice before. Lomachenko needed a more durable opponent imo if he plans on taking that title in his second or third bout.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> I'm a bit disappointed with the choice of opponent, Oquendo is a super bantamweight and only 5'4, and has been knocked out twice before. Lomachenko needed a more durable opponent imo if he plans on taking that title in *his second or third* bout.


Not going to happen.


----------



## Luf (Jun 6, 2012)

Agree with @Dealt_with loma should go straight in against a ranked opponent. At least then if he out classes him he can push for a title shot straight away.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Not going to happen.


Why? That's what Lomachenko and Top Rank are planning.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Good first opponent.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Why? That's what Lomachenko and Top Rank are planning.


I hope so.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Lunny said:


> Good first opponent.


The japanes gold medalist at middleweight fights a better first opponent. Former GGG opponent.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> The japanes gold medalist at middleweight fights a better first opponent. Former GGG opponent.


:huh

http://boxrec.com/list_bouts.php?human_id=285333&cat=boxer


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> :huh
> 
> http://boxrec.com/list_bouts.php?human_id=285333&cat=boxer


Beat former GGG opponent of course.:lol:
Its a better first opponent then the guy Lomachenko fights.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

This Oquendo fight is a TKO 4 waiting to happen.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Beat former GGG opponent of course.:lol:
> Its a better first opponent then the guy Lomachenko fights.


I don't agree with that, and I doubt anyone else would either.

Oquendo is 23(16)-3, with his only losses against Vasquez jr. and Juan Manuel Lopez, and a DQ. Not as high calibre as I was hoping for for Lomachenko but still a ridiculously high level for a pro debut. 
Certainly better than a Japanese regional fighter who is 21(9)-7-1 and hasn't fought anyone of note.

I strongly get the impression that you're a passive aggressive Loma hater.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> This Oquendo fight is a TKO 4 waiting to happen.


Looking at Oquendo vs Vasquez jr. I'm thinking I might be wrong about his durability, jr. didn't knock him out so much as Oquendo was just tired as fuck and decided to sit down for the count. He certainly wasn't seriously dazed or anything.
And against JML it was a punch to the back of head that put him down, and we know that JML could bang back in the day.
Maybe this opponent isn't as bad as I first thought.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> I don't agree with that, and I doubt anyone else would either.
> 
> Oquendo is 23(16)-3, with his only losses against Vasquez jr. and Juan Manuel Lopez, and a DQ. Not as high calibre as I was hoping for for Lomachenko but still a ridiculously high level for a pro debut.
> Certainly better than a Japanese regional fighter who is 21(9)-7-1 and hasn't fought anyone of note.
> ...


:lol:
The guy who beat that Oquendo guy got beat by a Japanes regional fighter. So much about being a regional japanese fighter.
And I watched that fight. WV got beat up pretty good by a regional japanese fighter.

I get the impression you are a Lomachenko nuthugger. BTW: How would Lomachenko do against featherweigth Mayweather? Win 10:2?

Shibata not being a better first opponent then Oquendo. Keep it going.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

LuckyLuke said:


> Its a better first opponent then the guy Lomachenko fights.


It's clearly not...


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Lunny said:


> It's clearly not...


It clearly is.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Looking at Oquendo vs Vasquez jr. I'm thinking I might be wrong about his durability, jr. didn't knock him out so much as Oquendo was just tired as fuck and decided to sit down for the count. He certainly wasn't seriously dazed or anything.
> And against JML it was a punch to the back of head that put him down, and we know that JML could bang back in the day.
> Maybe this opponent isn't as bad as I first thought.


Wilfredo Vasquez Jr had a very tough fight with Oquendo, Oq is a hard puncher and is tough as nails. Vasquez Jr has extremely good conditioning. Oq hurt Jr many times. It should have been a KD at round 5 against Jr. 
tbh Loma has the style which would completely fuck Oq up. Jr is inept compared to Loma.
Oq is a solid, tough contender, I still expect Loma to put Oq away within 5 rounds. The boxing world are truly going to be excited after Loma's performance. 
I highly rate this win over Oq, he's a solid guy. There's no shame in getting KTFO early by a prime Juanma who has 33 wins 30 KO's. With Oq's style, I can see why this was the case.





*2:00* - Watch that knockout by Oquendo LOL


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> It clearly is.


:rolleyes
And Broner clearly has a better resume than Mayweather. Also water is purple.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> :lol:
> The guy who beat that Oquendo guy got beat by a Japanes regional fighter. So much about being a regional japanese fighter.
> And I watched that fight. WV got beat up pretty good by a regional japanese fighter.
> 
> ...


Careful Luke, You have to know who you're talking to when you're talking to Dealt_with










He also thinks that at 130lb Lomachenko beats Mayweather. :lol:



The Undefeated Gaul said:


> This Oquendo fight is a TKO 4 waiting to happen.


Sure. There is a great chance this guy could easily knock Lomachenko out. I can't wait for this fight. It'll be a great debut.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

browsing said:


> Careful Luke, You have to know who you're talking to when you're talking to Dealt_with
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So you agree with me and yet you still bring up an irrelevant point/opinion? 
Oquendo is a better debut than Sashimi right? Focus browsing, I don't need to know about your childhood or anything else.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/i...yl-lomachenko-make-pro-debut-jonathan-oquendo

Vasyl vs Oquendo :ibutt


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Robert Marroquin ?...


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

Oquendo isn't ranked in the top 15 by the WBO although the Aug rankings aren't posted yet only July. Hopefully Oquendo will enter them this month but if he doesn't could Vasyl still get into the top 15 by beating him to set up a title shot in his 2nd fight? I will be pissed at Top Rank if they can't facilitate a title shot in his 2nd fight so he can go for the world record.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/i...yl-lomachenko-make-pro-debut-jonathan-oquendo
> 
> Vasyl vs Oquendo :ibutt


"Lomachenko must have a lot of confidence making his debut against a fighter like me," Oquendo said. "He must think he's really good. Let's see what happens in the ring."

:bbb


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

This is so fucked up, but hey, if he claims he can do it, why not?


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> This is so fucked up, but hey, if he claims he can do it, why not?


Why is it fucked up?


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

its unnatural to have this type of opposition in a pro debut


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

but then again, him fighting 10 bums wouldn't do him any good either...


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> its unnatural to have this type of opposition in a pro debut


It's also unnatural for a fighter to be as dominant in the amateur game and as complete a fighter as Lomachenko is. He's 25, physically and mentally mature. Enjoy the show, I think it's great that a fighter is wanting to step up straight away when we have too many Gary Russell jr.'s around these days (talk, pad record, talk, pad record, and fight nobody).


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> It's also unnatural for a fighter to be as dominant in the amateur game and as complete a fighter as Lomachenko is. He's 25, physically and mentally mature. Enjoy the show, I think it's great that a fighter is wanting to step up straight away when we have too many Gary Russell jr.'s around these days (talk, pad record, talk, pad record, and fight nobody).


Good point, If he did it the conventional way he might not see a title shot until his late 20's or early 30's


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> Good point, If he did it the conventional way he might not see a title shot until his late 20's or early 30's


Trust, I absolutely hate the fact that olympians go straight to bums. 
I'm saw Marcus Browne rape my twitter feed the other day with retweets of people as well as his own ravings of his win over a 1-1 opponent. 
Look at Deontay Wilder, what a fucking piss take.

They're not even learning shit fighting bums.


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

Loma a G why hide it? :think


----------



## LittleRed (Jun 4, 2013)

Hell it's not a tougher debut than the invincible boonsong had. I look forward to it.


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

Damn VERY good opponent for a debut, good to see Lomachenko confident in his ability with his amateur experience though he should be moving along quickly in the pro game, good to see that he is. :good


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

Oquendo has some pop but he's a little small for Loma. I expect Loma to win by KO but wouldn't be shocked if Oquendo caught him either, these are the pro ranks where dudes are a lot craftier and rougher and this is still a risky first fight. If he gets through this I expect him to get a title shot within 4 fights


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> "Lomachenko must have a lot of confidence making his debut against a fighter like me," Oquendo said. "He must think he's really good. Let's see what happens in the ring."
> 
> :bbb


I just watched Lomachenko vs Verdejo. I'll PM you the link if you wanted to watch it..

I recognise from this fight that Loma in the pro ranks can win big fights on cruise control. Of course, it will be a bit more boring, but this fight really screamed to me that he could win fights pretty damn easy without having to go past 3rd gear.

He takes control of the ring, barely has to land many as he doesn't get hit much. Already physically very fit, he wouldn't waste much energy down 12 rounds. He seriously won't have to engage as much as we think i.e like in the amateurs, to win fights whereby he only had 3 rounds, 2 of which he would go for the kill and take a more risky approach. The fact that it is a 10-9 system etc. works *completely* to his favour, almost back-pedalling his way to victory lol i.e it will be like his first rounds during amateur fights, he won't need to turn it up much.


----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)

My reaction to this fight:






I know a lot of people had higher hopes taking about breaking records and stuff but this is a SOLID debut and he'll still be fighting for a title in 4 or so fights I reckon so I'm pleased. Looking forward to the Marquez-Bradley card to see how he handles this guy.

What's the early predictions? I think he'll stop him between rounds 5-8.


----------



## mrtony80 (Jun 8, 2013)

Hope this doesn't backfire on him. There is a good chance it might.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

mrtony80 said:


> Hope this doesn't backfire on him. There is a good chance it might.


I'd say there's a better chance that the doubters such as yourself get shut up, that's what I'd wager on.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Ivan Drago said:


> My reaction to this fight:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know if he'll stop him, the only time Oquendo has been taken out is with a flush power punch to the back of the head from JML. I'm predicting a 99-91 sort of decision (Lomachenko might coast some rounds if he feels like he has to pace himself more), and I think Lomachenko will want to get the rounds in.


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

When is this set to happen? Watching this I'll be able to form a valid opinion.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

BUMPY said:


> When is this set to happen? Watching this I'll be able to form a valid opinion.


Televised undercard of JMM-Bradley on October 12th


----------



## mrtony80 (Jun 8, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> I'd say there's a better chance that the doubters such as yourself get shut up, that's what I'd wager on.


I'm not doubting him. I'm rooting for him. It's a risky move, though.


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> Televised undercard of JMM-Bradley on October 12th


Awesome, like Tony says, it does seem risky but I'm looking forward to seeing what he can do.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

mrtony80 said:


> I'm not doubting him. I'm rooting for him. It's a risky move, though.


Not taking your meds again Tony? You just said that there's a good chance this might backfire on him. I'd say that's doubting, but hey.


----------



## conradically (Jul 12, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> I don't know if he'll stop him, the only time Oquendo has been taken out is with a flush power punch to the back of the head from JML. I'm predicting a 99-91 sort of decision (Lomachenko might coast some rounds if he feels like he has to pace himself more), and I think Lomachenko will want to get the rounds in.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

BUMPY said:


> Awesome, like Tony says, it does seem risky but I'm looking forward to seeing what he can do.


Btw, Mark-Francis is actually my favourite character in the show lol


----------



## VG_Addict (Mar 13, 2013)

How about Ponce De Leon?


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

VG_Addict said:


> How about Ponce De Leon?


It's possible but not advised for a first fight :lol:
I watched Mares-Ponce De Leon earlier today...Mares got hit too much. Ponce is one awkward fuck, second fight, sure. It'll be great prep for Salido...however I want Vasyl to bulldoze through a few peeps i.e terrezas and wait till he's around 5-0 before taking on another big gun.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

conradically said:


>


I've seen that, I don't consider that 'getting taken out'. Oquendo was just gassed and decided to stay seated for the count, he didn't want anymore but he wasn't seriously hurt or anything.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Televised undercard of JMM-Bradley on October 12th


That's going to be one hell of a night of boxing!


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> That's going to be one hell of a night of boxing!


There's also the Salido-Cruz title fight on the card, which will likely determine Lomachenko's next opponent. September has the double header of May-Canelo/Garcia-Matthy and October has the double header of Marquez-Bradley/Loma-Oquendo (plus the Salido fight and possibly Usyk' debut). I think I'm more psyched for the undercard fights than the main events of both nights. Exciting time for boxing!


----------



## mrtony80 (Jun 8, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Not taking your meds again Tony? You just said that there's a good chance this might backfire on him. I'd say that's doubting, but hey.


You construe what I said as doubt due to your unhealthy obsession with him.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

mrtony80 said:


> You construe what I said as doubt due to your unhealthy obsession with him.


:lol: Dude, you said "There's a good chance that it might backfire on him". I'm not sure how familiar you are with the English language but that's called 'doubting'.


----------



## mrtony80 (Jun 8, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> :lol: Dude, you said "There's a good chance that it might backfire on him". I'm not sure how familiar you are with the English language but that's called 'doubting'.


There is is a good chance ANYTHING can happen in a fight. There is a chance Mayweather will get knocked out cold in the first round by Alvarez, but is it likely? Actually, there is far less chance of that happening than Lomachenko being upset in his pro debut. :think


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

mrtony80 said:


> There is is a good chance ANYTHING can happen in a fight. There is a chance Mayweather will get knocked out cold in the first round by Alvarez, but is it likely? Actually, there is far less chance of that happening than Lomachenko being upset in his pro debut. :think


:lol: Were you dropped on your head repeatedly as a child? There is a chance anything could happen in a fight. A GOOD CHANCE means it's likely to happen.


----------



## mrtony80 (Jun 8, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> :lol: Were you dropped on your head repeatedly as a child? There is a chance anything could happen in a fight. A GOOD CHANCE means it's likely to happen.


There really is no point in arguing with you. You are disturbingly infatuated with the man, and it wrecks havoc on your ability to construct anything resembling a rational thought.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

mrtony80 said:


> There really is no point in arguing with you. You are disturbingly infatuated with the man, and it wrecks havoc on your ability to construct anything resembling a rational thought.


We're not even discussing Lomachenko... and I'm the one having problems being rational? :lol: You're arguing that everything is a 'good chance of happening'. You have more going on than PTSD, I think you have some retardation happening as well tbh.


----------



## mrtony80 (Jun 8, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> We're not even discussing Lomachenko... and I'm the one having problems being rational? :lol: You're arguing that everything is a 'good chance of happening'. You have more going on than PTSD, I think you have some retardation happening as well tbh.


I'm not arguing anything. You took what I said wrong because you perceived it as a knock against Lomachenko. Don't try to analyze what I wrote, and pay concentrate on what I meant. And keep bringing up PTSD all you want. At least I can say I accomplished and was a part of something important, which is more than can be said about anything you have done or will do in your entire lifetime.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

mrtony80 said:


> I'm not arguing anything. You took what I said wrong because you perceived it as a knock against Lomachenko. Don't try to analyze what I wrote, and pay concentrate on what I meant. And keep bringing up PTSD all you want. At least I can say I accomplished and was a part of something important, which is more than can be said about anything you have done or will do in your entire lifetime.


:huh Are you seriously this dumb? What I'm 'paying concentrate' on is that you said "There's a good chance this could backfire on him". Then you claimed that you're not doubting him, which obviously contradicts what you just said. All you've accomplished is dog murder and a scattered brain, you can keep those achievements little man.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Lomachenko will debut against Jonathan Oquendo for a regional WBO title, and if he's successful he'll challenge the Salido-Cruz winner for the world early next year - in only his 2nd pro fight! Both match-ups will be part of the October 12 JMM-Bradley card.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

So he's fighting for the WBO International Featherweight Championship belt...

if this fight is actually happening.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

BigBone said:


> Lomachenko will debut against Jonathan Oquendo for a regional WBO title, and if he's successful he'll challenge the Salido-Cruz winner for the world early next year - in only his 2nd pro fight! Both match-ups will be part of the October 12 JMM-Bradley card.


The scene says it's for the WBO International Featherweight Championship.

"Thank God there was no Lomachenko in my division at the time," former Olympic gold medalist Istvan "Koko" Kovacs said, "I never saw a fighter like him before."


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> The scene says it's for the WBO International Featherweight Championship.
> 
> "Thank God there was no Lomachenko in my division at the time," former Olympic gold medalist Istvan "Koko" Kovacs said, "I never saw a fighter like him before."


What an irrational nuthugger that guy is, Lomachenko hasn't even had a pro bout. Just a beginner.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> What an irrational nuthugger that guy is, Lomachenko hasn't even had a pro bout. Just a beginner.


:lol:


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

http://boxrec.com/media/index.php/Vasyl_Lomachenko

Just reworded and edited most of it, adding on the world series boxing stuff too, like a true Lomachenko hipster.


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

Whether he wins a world title after Oquendo or not, that won't break any records. Muangsuarin holds the record and Loma isn't beating that, despite what everyone seems to think.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

TFG said:


> Whether he wins a world title after Oquendo or not, that won't break any records. Muangsuarin holds the record and Loma isn't beating that, despite what everyone seems to think.


? Yes it will. His second fight will be Cruz-Salido winner for the WBO Featherweight title.


----------



## LittleRed (Jun 4, 2013)

Stupid wsb...


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> ? Yes it will. His second fight will be Cruz-Salido winner for the WBO Featherweight title.


Lomachenko has already had six fights.

The record is three fights.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

TFG said:


> Lomachenko has already had six fights.
> 
> The record is three fights.


If you put it like that, fair doos. But that's still not formally classed as professional though, it's semi-pro.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> What an irrational nuthugger that guy is, Lomachenko hasn't even had a pro bout. Just a beginner.


Just a little warning, if you're gonna act like Pactards you're quickly going to alienate ppl. from Loma. :yep


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> If you put it like that, fair doos. But that's still not formally classed as professional though, it's semi-pro.


Umm no, it _is_ formally classed as professional by Fight Fax, the official book keepers of boxing.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> If you put it like that, fair doos. But that's still not formally classed as professional though, it's semi-pro.


Everything under pro rules. Dont see why it shouldnt be counted as a pro fight...


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> What an irrational nuthugger that guy is, Lomachenko hasn't even had a pro bout. Just a beginner.


They're just mad because their hero, Floyd Mayweather, thinks about his health and doesn't take challenging fights. Good for Lomachenko already looking towards that belt. More fighters should have the balls of Mares, Lomachenko, and Froch.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

BigBone said:


> Just a little warning, if you're gonna act like Pactards you're quickly going to alienate ppl. from Loma. :yep


Too late, I'm already alienated. :bart


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

BigBone said:


> Just a little warning, if you're gonna act like Pactards you're quickly going to alienate ppl. from Loma. :yep


I think so, too. Lately I've probably overstepped the line a bit for the lols. The pactards were brutal. It does make it harder for peeps to appreciate Pacquiao, as it's an emotional thing. You don't exactly like Pacquiao at the beginning ENOUGH for you to be like fuck the Pactards, I love Pacquiao.

Having said that, if guys are arrogant Loma haters, then it means I will get my internet warrior side to the front line lol


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

I could take Lomachenko in a street fight, drag his ass across the alleyway and pee into his butt. And then we'll see if you can put up a better fight. :hey


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

TFG said:


> Umm no, it _is_ formally classed as professional by Fight Fax, the official book keepers of boxing.


cry

FFS.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

El Mexi-Box said:


> They're just mad because their hero, Floyd Mayweather, thinks about his health and doesn't take challenging fights. Good for Lomachenko already looking towards that belt. More fighters should have the balls of Mares, Lomachenko, and Froch.












#Moneyteam


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

browsing said:


> #Moneyteam


No lie, that's actually a cool .gif. What movie is that from? I haven't seen it in forever, but I'm thinking Reservoir Dogs, right?


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

El Mexi-Box said:


> No lie, that's actually a cool .gif. What movie is that from? I haven't seen it in forever, but I'm thinking Reservoir Dogs, right?


You got it right! Tarintino's Reservoir Dogs, great film, and this .gif is from an excellent scene with Michael Madsen, Harvey Kietel and Steve Buscemi. That film had probably the best casting in any movie ever (which doesn't get pointed out enough IMO).


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

BigBone said:


> Just a little warning, if you're gonna act like Pactards you're quickly going to alienate ppl. from Loma. :yep


I don't care how many fans Lomachenko has, I think it's absolutely retarded for someone to like/dislike a fighter because of their fans. I tell it like it is, if Lomachenko gets knocked out in his first fight I'm not going to get upset and stop following boxing. I'm a fan of boxing, not characters. Pactards and Flomos probably don't even like boxing in general.
Lomachenko is the best fighter I've ever seen, I'm not going to pretend he's not just to please some plebs on a boxing forum.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Berliner said:


> Everything under pro rules. Dont see why it shouldnt be counted as a pro fight...


10-12oz gloves is the same as pro rules? 5 rounds? You know that amateur boxing has no head guards and is fought under the exact same rules as the WSB with the only difference being three rounds instead of five?
So are amateur bouts pro fights now?


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> I don't care how many fans Lomachenko has, I think it's absolutely retarded for someone to like/dislike a fighter because of their fans. I tell it like it is, if Lomachenko gets knocked out in his first fight I'm not going to get upset and stop following boxing. I'm a fan of boxing, not characters. Pactards and Flomos probably don't even like boxing in general.
> Lomachenko is the best fighter I've ever seen, I'm not going to pretend he's not just to please some plebs on a boxing forum.


You are showing symptoms of Pactardism, and it does change ppl.'s perception about a fighter. You don't have to call out or be sarcastic about every Loma comment you like or dislike, I probably know the guy as well as you do yet don't act like he's already in the pro HOF. Plenty of years to post about him and there will be all kinds of opinions, treat him like any other fighter and you'll be okay. :yep


----------



## Stiffjab (May 21, 2013)

I have a gut feeling Loma's sucsess in the amateurs won't translate to well into the pro ranks over 12 rounds. The relentless Salido would be a massive ask after only one 12 round contest. 

I hope I'm wrong though, he is a sensational talent.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

BigBone said:


> You are showing symptoms of Pactardism, and it does change ppl.'s perception about a fighter. You don't have to call out or be sarcastic about every Loma comment you like or dislike, I probably know the guy as well as you do yet don't act like he's already in the pro HOF. Plenty of years to post about him and there will be all kinds of opinions, treat him like any other fighter and you'll be okay. :yep


You're not more of a fan of certain fighters over others? All I've done is explain how good he is, people are like: "He's just an amateur", "The pros are completely different", "he'll be Cotto level" etc. and all I'm saying is that those people are fucking stupid. I'm a fan of the amateur game and I hold the achievements there in high regard, which is a big part of the reason I'm also a fan of Ward, Rigondeaux and Gamboa. I consider pro boxing the lesser of the two forms of boxing so if I want to call Loma an ATG then I can, because that's how he's viewed in olympic boxing.
Pactard's weren't fans of boxing, I am. If Lomachenko loses I'm not going to give a shit, I'll say I was wrong and move on. But even then that still won't erase what he's already achieved. He's the best fighter I've ever seen and I'm confident he'll continue his form in the money game. I'll continue to state my opinion if I'm asked to compare Lomachenko to guys like Mayweather, I was also laughed at and called a nuthugger because I claimed that Lomachenko was a greater talent than Broner. I don't care, as I said I tell it like it is and I couldn't give a fuck who's a fan of who and how I'm influencing opinions. The truth is the truth, I'm not going to pretend that I'm not a fan or that he isn't a boxing genius. And if I'm asked about him I'll answer.
I'm sarcastic and I call out people on shit when I see it regardless of the topic, that's not a Lomachenko issue but an issue with me. If people are that stupid that they're associating me with Lomachenko and can't form their own thoughts and opinions on him then I'm glad I'm pissing them off.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Don't explain how good a pro he is until he shows it. Impressive stuff at WSOB, but Salido will be a completely different task, as well as a 10, 12 round fight. We simply do not know how he'll handle all that, in all likeliness with great success, but likeliness doesn't make it a fact, walking the walk will. In the meantime you can stop acting like a Pactard calling out ppl. for their opinion... which is what I'm doing of course right now, how does it feel? :lol: We're on the same page bro, just don't share the same (over-)enthusiasm.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

BigBone said:


> Don't explain how good a pro he is until he shows it. Impressive stuff at WSOB, but Salido will be a completely different task, as well as a 10, 12 round fight. We simply do not know how he'll handle all that, in all likeliness with great success, but likeliness doesn't make it a fact, walking the walk will. In the meantime you can stop acting like a Pactard calling out ppl. for their opinion... which is what I'm doing of course right now, how does it feel? :lol: We're on the same page bro, just don't share the same (over-)enthusiasm.


He's a master boxer, period. Saying 'pro' and 'amateur' means nothing to me, boxing skills are boxing skills.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

BigBone said:


> Don't explain how good a pro he is until he shows it. Impressive stuff at WSOB, but Salido will be a completely different task, as well as a 10, 12 round fight. We simply do not know how he'll handle all that, in all likeliness with great success, but likeliness doesn't make it a fact, walking the walk will. In the meantime you can stop acting like a Pactard calling out ppl. for their opinion... which is what I'm doing of course right now, how does it feel? :lol: We're on the same page bro, just don't share the same (over-)enthusiasm.


In fairness, I think you've stated that millions of times without listening to the arguments. 
We've said why he can go 12 rounds. He was notably very fit after 3 and 5 rounds. This was even mentioned by pertty much every commentator I've listened to as well.
Loma doesn't need to be as high output either. I've noticed that he can take the fight down to a level where he can win on cruise control.
He spars 15 rounders with bigger guys. 
He will KTFO Salido so he doesn't have to worry about 12 rounds with him. :hey


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> He's a master boxer, period. Saying 'pro' and 'amateur' means nothing to me, boxing skills are boxing skills.


Historically this is a highly ignorant statement, probably the most ignorant of yours so far. The pro ring has bumps and road blocks that have nothing to do with skills but everything else that comes out under pressure, blood, exhaustion, illegal tactics and shady officiating. Whether or not Lomachenko will have these difficulties does not really change the fact that over the course of history many skilled fighters came and were sent back to the drawing board. As a Loma supporter I sure hope your blind trust in skills alone will see him through these bumps, but I'm here to tell you that is no guarantee, so let the pro praise come with pro results.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

BigBone said:


> Historically this is a highly ignorant statement, probably the most ignorant of yours so far. The pro ring has bumps and road blocks that have nothing to do with skills but everything else that comes out under pressure, blood, exhaustion, illegal tactics and shady officiating. Whether or not Lomachenko will have these difficulties does not really change the fact that over the course of history many skilled fighters came and were sent back to the drawing board. As a Loma supporter I sure hope your blind trust in skills alone will see him through these bumps, but I'm here to tell you that is no guarantee, so let the pro praise come with pro results.


And many more skilled fighters continued to rise to the top of the pro ranks, more often than not. Of course nothing is guaranteed, there are many variables to take into account. But when you get the collection of skills, experience, self-belief and ambition that Lomachenko has then it's as close to a guarantee as you will ever get. Lomachenko isn't just a 'skilled fighter', if you were actually a fan and knowledgable about boxing you wouldn't say that. I don't have trust in anything, I'm making a highly educated prediction based on everything I've seen and know about Lomachenko. Let me guess, you picked Donaire to knock Rigo out as well?


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> 10-12oz gloves is the same as pro rules?


You know nothing about fighting. 10 oz gloves are nothing special. Pretty much the standard weight for gloves for amateurs AND pros. :lol:


----------



## Brownies (Jun 7, 2013)

Really happy with this fight against Jonathan Oquendo ! This guy knows how to box, so Lomachenko will be able to display his skills and get a good first experience in the pros. Much better than necessary, honestly.

Can't wait ! That card will be amazing with Bradley-Marquez, Salido-Cruz, Lomachenko, Usyk ! :ibutt


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Berliner said:


> You know nothing about fighting. 10 oz gloves are nothing special. Pretty much the standard weight for gloves for amateurs AND pros. :lol:


You're a fucking idiot, 8oz gloves are what Lomachenko will always be using as a pro unless he goes above welterweight. You know nothing about fighting :yep


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Brownies said:


> Really happy with this fight against Jonathan Oquendo ! This guy knows how to box, so Lomachenko will be able to display his skills and get a good first experience in the pros. Much better than necessary, honestly.
> 
> Can't wait ! That card will be amazing with Bradley-Marquez, Salido-Cruz, Lomachenko, Usyk ! :ibutt


Not sure about Usyk at this point, some say he hasn't signed a pro contract yet, and either way his bout won't be televised.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> You're a fucking idiot, 8oz gloves are what Lomachenko will always be using as a pro unless he goes above welterweight. You know nothing about fighting :yep


Fuck you owned me! Getting owned by a nutthugger like you feels bad.:lol:


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Berliner said:


> Fuck you owned me! Getting owned by a nutthugger like you feels bad.:lol:


Wow that's extraordinarily hilarious, you're fucking witty bro


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

The most offensive thing Dealt with has ever posted didn't have anything to do with Lomachenko, but rather that Liquid Swords contained filler. He took that back, though.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> The most offensive thing Dealt with has ever posted didn't have anything to do with Lomachenko, but rather that Liquid Swords contained filler. He took that back, though.


:lol:


----------



## LittleRed (Jun 4, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> The most offensive thing Dealt with has ever posted didn't have anything to do with Lomachenko, but rather that Liquid Swords contained filler. He took that back, though.


Some things can't be taken back though.


----------



## Brownies (Jun 7, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Not sure about Usyk at this point, some say he hasn't signed a pro contract yet, and either way his bout won't be televised.


Well... we'll see him sooner than later I guess. Man, is that guy fun to watch ! :cheers


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

Hold up...who is he fighting in his debut? I thought it was Salido. Now it's Oquendo?


----------



## Golovkingreatestever (Aug 30, 2013)

Abraham said:


> Hold up...who is he fighting in his debut? I thought it was Salido. Now it's Oquendo?


Salido been scheduld to fight Cruz for Mickey's stripped belt for a while, Lomachenko will likely fight the winner for the belt.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Oquendo bitched out effectively blowing up Lomachenko's quick 2-fight plan to world title as it is extremely unlikely that Arum will find a suitable opponent in time ranked and acceptable by the WBO for a title eliminator. Oquendo claims knuckle injury and bad financials, but we know he's been watching some Godachenko tapes and shat his pants.

Bad news.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

First drawback on the pro level for Godachenko, hope Bobby can work out something.


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

Imagine being a veteran world title holder an some young dude comes in and beats your ass in his second pro fight. I would feel all types of fucked up. That being said with the way some people have been hyping Lomachenko to the ninth degree im looking forward to him losing.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Brnxhands said:


> im looking forward to him losing.


I hope you're patient


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Caballero looking for a shot, it could be a good test for Loma, even if Celestino is old news. Can Pelechin still make 126?


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Kid Cubano said:


> Caballero looking for a shot, it could be a good test for Loma, even if Celestino is old news. Can Pelechin still make 126?


For one last payday I'm pretty sure he will. It would be a pretty cool debut, he's a bigger $ maker than Oquendo. He's just not going to be able to cope with the speed of Loma.


----------



## stevebhoy87 (Jun 4, 2013)

Ramirez will be the opponent instead according to fat dan


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

http://espn.go.com/blog/dan-rafael/post/_/id/5343/arum-lomachenko-to-fight-for-title

- Read this guys.

THE WORLD TITLE FIGHT IN LOMA'S SECOND FIGHT WILL HAPPEN.

'Top Rank chairman Bob Arum told ESPN.com that he has already talked about the title fight against Lomachenko with the camps of both Salido and Cruz and both are excited about the prospect.

"They know that if they win the title they can get their biggest payday with Lomachenko," Arum said. "Why wouldn't they want that? They'd be fighting a guy who has never been in a 12-round fight and who knows how this guy does? Lomachenko is extremely talented but he's the kind of kid who is very full of himself and has a tremendous degree of confidence in himself. This guy is special. How special remains to be seen." '

'One hurdle to Lomachenko fighting for a world title in his second fight was cleared at the recently concluded WBO annual convention, where Lomachenko was approved to fight for one of the organization's regional belts in his debut, meaning Lomachenko would qualify to fight for a world title if he wins.

If the January title shot doesn't come off, Arum said an alternative plan could be for him to stage a show in Macau in February called "Night of Gold," on which he would feature three of the 2013 Olympic gold medalists he signed, Chinese flyweight Zou Shiming in a 10-rounder, Lomachenko in a world title fight and Murata in a 10-rounder.'


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

maybe he should just go ahead and go for a title shot on his debut pro fight. He could make history.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Berliner said:


> You know nothing about fighting. 10 oz gloves are nothing special. Pretty much the standard weight for gloves for amateurs AND pros. :lol:


For pros from 154 and and above. Yes it isn't that big of a difference but you have to decide either to discredit Lomachenko and say that he won't do that well in the pros because he only fought amateur or that he already has some pro fights which makes his edbut less impressive. But it weren't pro fights if you count WSB as pro you will also have to count amateur fights from now on and that's dumb


----------



## Bladerunner (Oct 22, 2012)

Fuck Oquendo just bring in Gradovich.


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

Jose Ramirez is stepping in to fight Lomachenko.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

If this is the same guy, Lomachenko already beat Ramirez in the AM's and this would also be Ramirez's Pro Debut..


People are talking that stuff but I thihnk Oquendo was a sure fire defeat for Lomachenko, so suddenly we'll get a double debut instead of the giant slaying that was supposed to happen. It wouldn't have happened anyway.

Oh well.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Not going to happen.


Still so confident of no title shot in his second or third fight?

"It's one thing if we made the suggestion or we persuaded them into being moved fast. Maybe then I'd say did we do the right thing. But this is what they wanted. This is what Lomachenko wants. He wanted to fight for a world title in his first fight, but we told him that couldn't be done. So we'll do it in the second fight."

One hurdle to Lomachenko fighting for a world title in his second fight was cleared at the recently concluded WBO annual convention, where Lomachenko was approved to fight for one of the organization's regional belts in his debut, meaning Lomachenko would qualify to fight for a world title if he wins.

Top Rank chairman Bob Arum told ESPN.com that he already has talked about the title fight against Lomachenko with the camps of both Salido and Cruz, and both are excited about the prospect.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

browsing said:


> If this is the same guy, Lomachenko already beat Ramirez in the AM's and this would also be Ramirez's Pro Debut..
> 
> People are talking that stuff but I thihnk Oquendo was a sure fire defeat for Lomachenko, so suddenly we'll get a double debut instead of the giant slaying that was supposed to happen. It wouldn't have happened anyway.
> 
> Oh well.


The Ramirez you're talking has been fighting in the pros for a while, knocking opponents out and is considered a top prospect:

http://boxrec.com/list_bouts.php?human_id=632104&cat=boxer

The Ramirez that Lomachenko is fighting is a completely different fighter:

http://boxrec.com/list_bouts.php?human_id=346120&cat=boxer

Do you even follow boxing? How hard is it to check these things? It would have taken less time for you to check than to type out that comment that makes you look stupid.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

browsing said:


> If this is the same guy, Lomachenko already beat Ramirez in the AM's and this would also be Ramirez's Pro Debut..
> 
> People are talking that stuff but I thihnk Oquendo was a sure fire defeat for Lomachenko, so suddenly we'll get a double debut instead of the giant slaying that was supposed to happen. It wouldn't have happened anyway.
> 
> Oh well.


And Ramirez is a better opponent than Oquendo anyway.

Lomachenko was originally scheduled to face Jonathan Oquendo (23-3, 16 KOs) of Puerto Rico, but Oquendo withdrew, claiming a hand injury.

"Well, he couldn't have done it signing the contract," Top Rank vice president Carl Moretti said jokingly. "Ramirez is maybe a better fight."


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Ramirez is a shit fighter with a padded record. He barely beat a faded Boom Boom Bautista. I don't know how anyone could think Ramirez is a better opponent than Oquendo. atsch


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

Oquendo is better but Ramirez is naturally bigger so it evens out I think


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Ramirez isn't a bad fighter, obviously i think they should go and find a better one there's still a good 5-6 weeks before the fight date but if they're set on Ramirez then that's who it is, still a great opponent for a debutante.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

It doesn't matter IMO. Ramirez is just fine. He's a WBO ranked opponent, has just beaten Rey Bautista, actually a featherweight too unlike Oquendo, and holds the WBO Intl Feather title.


----------



## JFT96 (Jun 13, 2012)

I'm really looking forward to his debut. For anyone who saw it, what did you make of Ramirez's win over Bautista? Anything that would suggest he can provide Lomachenko with a decent test?


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Jose Ramirez (25-3; 15KO) is Loma's new opponent for his October 12 debut and looks like his 2-fight plan to world title is still on. Young Ramirez is just coming from a win over Rey Bautista in The Philippines and should be a stiffer test than Oquendo. Fight is scheduled for 10 rounds, likely for the WBO international FW belt.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Loma's tearing shit up in sparring, poor fella probably got caught by a body shot.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

BigBone said:


> Loma's tearing shit up in sparring, poor fella probably got caught by a body shot.


Hopefully some footage is released.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

BigBone said:


> Loma's tearing shit up in sparring, poor fella probably got caught by a body shot.


"I don't give a f**k what happened in Loma camp, I ain't a f*****g sparring partner, I'm Jose f*****g Ramirez"


----------



## r1p00pk (Jun 13, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> "I don't give a f**k what happened in Loma camp, I ain't a f*****g sparring partner, I'm Jose f*****g Ramirez"


:rofl


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Debut week! Anthony Joshua already did great in his debut vs. an unbeaten Italian, so did Ryota Murata a few weeks back vs. an established professional. It's Vasyl's turn!


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

That italien was no better then the usual guy you fight on a pro debut. Thes tough journeymen actually know how to defend themself.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Murata is one of my favourite fighters.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

AJ has a good 1-2 but it was worrying where his hands were when the italian fella was attacking. His head movement was mediocre as well.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Loma fighting on the Bradley-Marquez undercard yeah? It's one of the thigns that has convinced me to get the PPV. Curious to see how he does.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

New video. Arum thinks he's the most talented since Sugar Ray Leonard, more so than De La Hoya and Mayweather.


----------



## stevebhoy87 (Jun 4, 2013)

Can't wait for Loma debut, think I'm more excited by him turning over than I was even for Rigondeaux. If he's even half as good as I think he will be in the pros were in for a treat


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> New video. Arum thinks he's the most talented since Sugar Ray Leonard, more so than De La Hoya and Mayweather.


The more I watch of Lomachenko the more I think he is not going to be as good as billed in the Pro ranks.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

browsing said:


> The more I watch of Lomachenko the more I think he is not going to be as good as billed in the Pro ranks.


Please explain why.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> AJ has a good 1-2 but it was worrying where his hands were when the italian fella was attacking. His head movement was mediocre as well.


Maybe it was just the quality of competition but I thought his timing was superb. Hes with the big boys now so we will see how far he goes. If I was him I would start an apprenticeship under Lennox Lewis, whether training or just mentorship.


----------



## conradically (Jul 12, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> "I don't give a f**k what happened in Loma camp, I ain't a f*****g sparring partner, I'm Jose f*****g Ramirez"


:ibutt

gives me the chills.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> New video. Arum thinks he's the most talented since Sugar Ray Leonard, more so than De La Hoya and Mayweather.


Thanks for posting mate. Normally I'd just say that Arum has his promoter hat on but you have to believe that he really believes that, considering he is fully behind the world title bout in January. You don't pay a guy all that money and have him fight in a world title bout in his second bout if you don't truly believe in him.
Only a few days to go :bbb


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Berliner said:


> Please explain why.


No weaknesses, superb technique, timing and athleticism, double olympic gold medallist, one close loss out of 400 fights that he avenged. All in a pro style based around inside fighting and body punching.
It would be bizarre to believe that he's not going to dominant in the pro ranks.
The only criticism anybody can make is that 'he moves too much' :rolleyes


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> No weaknesses, superb technique, timing and athleticism, double olympic gold medallist, one close loss out of 400 fights that he avenged. All in a pro style based around inside fighting and body punching.
> It would be bizarre to believe that he's not going to dominant in the pro ranks.
> The only criticism anybody can make is that 'he moves too much' :rolleyes


I've got nothing to say. I'm waiting till fight night. Bookmarked.


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

Saw on the scene: Vasyl "Hi-Tech" Lomachenko. What the fuck, why everyone has to have a nickname if your a fighter?
Thats nickname is also lame.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

nvs said:


> Saw on the scene: Vasyl "Hi-Tech" Lomachenko. What the fuck, why everyone has to have a nickname if your a fighter?
> Thats nickname is also lame.


Why?
Its quite good imo. Certainly better then "fast","crusher","steelhammer","special","two guns" ect.


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Why?
> Its quite good imo. Certainly better then "fast","crusher","steelhammer","special","two guns" ect.


I dont like it when every fighter has to have a nickname.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Lomachenko is great, no doubt, but who is that Maxwell kid he fought in WSB? That kid looked awfully good as well. Not as fast, but good power and a great inside game. Has he also gone pro yet?


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

nvs said:


> I dont like it when every fighter has to have a nickname.


Fighters having nicknames is awesome man


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

nvs said:


> Saw on the scene: Vasyl "Hi-Tech" Lomachenko. What the fuck, why everyone has to have a nickname if your a fighter?
> Thats nickname is also lame.


Should've been 'Godachenko'.


----------



## stevebhoy87 (Jun 4, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Lomachenko is great, no doubt, but who is that Maxwell kid he fought in WSB? That kid looked awfully good as well. Not as fast, but good power and a great inside game. Has he also gone pro yet?


No he's still amateur, is going to the world amateur championships this week. He's a good fighter, but I'd say Selimov (though Maxwell holds a win over him I'm sure), Bashenov and Valentino are better fighters that Lomachenko faced in the WSB, all under pro rules and should have given him a very good grounding for the pro game now


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

without going through the whole thread.....does he start his pro record with wsb bouts listed on it ?


----------



## LittleRed (Jun 4, 2013)

No but they count officially.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

LittleRed said:


> No but they count officially.


How do they 'officialy' count if they aren't to be listed in the professional ranks?


----------



## LittleRed (Jun 4, 2013)

browsing said:


> How do they 'officialy' count if they aren't to be listed in the professional ranks?


For the purposes of records.


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

LittleRed said:


> For the purposes of records.


if you could explain to me like i'm a six year old please......what records ??


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Nicknames are badass, especially the ones that commentators give you, like "The Machine" to lucas

Hi-Tech however is no......


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

It's a professional tournament thus is listed in an organisaton called fightfax, however it being in a professional tournament doesn't mean it is his actual record.

They are not actually going to be acknowledged on his actual pro record though as none of the bouts were held in USA from 2013. So he is 0-0 and will be able to reach the world record when he TKO7's Salido.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

nvs said:


> I dont like it when every fighter has to have a nickname.


Who doesn't have a nickname?


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Eoghan said:


> Who doesn't have a nickname?


Frank Bruno.

Though Frank didn't need a nickname, Frank was enough.


----------



## LittleRed (Jun 4, 2013)

doug.ie said:


> if you could explain to me like i'm a six year old please......what records ??


I dont know if this will help but its like in baseball; your minor league totals don't count towards your major league totals even if they are both professional leagues.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

LittleRed said:


> I dont know if this will help but its like in baseball; your minor league totals don't count towards your major league totals even if they are both professional leagues.


:deal we have ourselves a winner here.


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

baseball ??......never heard of it.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

LittleRed said:


> For the purposes of records.


So they don't count at all.

0-0 professionally.


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

Eoghan said:


> Who doesn't have a nickname?


More fighters should have only their name, no nicknames. More badass that way.


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

nvs said:


> More fighters should have only their name, no nicknames. More badass that way.


james smith.

or....bonecrusher smith ??


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

Its just my 2 cents, dont try to turn me :lol:


----------



## LittleRed (Jun 4, 2013)

browsing said:


> So they don't count at all.
> 
> 0-0 professionally.


Sure.


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

WSb is counted as semi-pro I fought. Wont count towards his pro record anyway, not licensed by a professional governing body


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

adamcanavan said:


> WSb is counted as semi-pro I fought. Wont count towards his pro record anyway, not licensed by a professional governing body


got a thread on facebook about it...tagged you in it.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

stevebhoy87 said:


> No he's still amateur, is going to the world amateur championships this week. He's a good fighter, but I'd say Selimov (though Maxwell holds a win over him I'm sure), Bashenov and Valentino are better fighters that Lomachenko faced in the WSB, all under pro rules and should have given him a very good grounding for the pro game now


Thanks.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Arum thinks he's the most talented since Sugar Ray Leonard, more so than De La Hoya and Mayweather.


Didn't we hear that about Rigo a few years back? :lol: Fucker makes that statement every time he signs a successful amateur. Of course every promoter is right twice a decade, but he'll ditch Loma and this statement as soon as the money invested is not coming back, like he di with the great El Chacal.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

doug.ie said:


> if you could explain to me like *i'm a six year old* please......what records ??


 @nufc_jay just had a boner.


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

BigBone said:


> @nufc_jay just had a boner.


I did, but then your sister came round and relieved me.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Undercard Press Conference in an hour. I'm going to be at a lecture then unfortunately but I'll come back to watch it.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

nufc_jay said:


> i did, but then your sister came round and relieved me.


I have a sister?????


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Undercard Press Conference in an hour. I'm going to be at a lecture then unfortunately but I'll come back to watch it.


:cheers


----------



## Earl (Sep 18, 2013)

Rumor is Lomachenko is going to get knocked out.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Dafuq I have to wait a whole hour again to watch it. Why couldn't they just upload it properly.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Dafuq I have to wait a whole hour again to watch it. Why couldn't they just upload it properly.


I think the 1 signifies 'days' :lol:


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> I think the 1 signifies 'days' :lol:


:yikes:suicide

Did you watch it?


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Good interview from Marcos!!


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Jul 26, 2012)

hope he loses


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Earl-Hickey said:


> hope he loses


You're not a boxing fan, you're a checkhook lounge fan only.


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Good interview from Marcos!!


You can see Egor Mekhontsev in the backround (White shirt)

Why the fuck do all these idiots call him LomaNchenko and add an N? I honestly haven't heard a single person say his name correct and it isn't difficult.


----------



## scrappylinks (Jun 2, 2012)

BigBone said:


> I have a sister?????


you will do when i'm finished with your mum wayoooo


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Vysotsky said:


> You can see Egor Mekhontsev in the backround (White shirt)
> 
> Why the fuck do all these idiots call him LomaNchenko and add an N? I honestly haven't heard a single person say his name correct and it isn't difficult.


I've been thinking the same thing, I thought I must be hearing things because literally every US person I've heard saying his name from youtubers through to Teddy Atlas has said 'Lomanchenko'.


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Loma looks sharp and ready. If he starts looking good in his next 3 fights I see a clash vs Mikey soon. Probably the most attractive match we could see within the next 2 years.


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

When is this fight, Saturday? Any idea what (UK) time it'll be


----------



## sugarshane_24 (Apr 20, 2013)

loma's pro success might blurr the line between pro and ams.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Vysotsky said:


> You can see Egor Mekhontsev in the backround (White shirt)
> 
> Why the fuck do all these idiots call him LomaNchenko and add an N? I honestly haven't heard a single person say his name correct and it isn't difficult.


lol
It sounds like it's Va-sily Lomachyenka with the Y 'chenk' bit having a Y sound to it. I think Marcos heard it from one source, and just copies that. Chinese whispers.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Vysotsky said:


> You can see Egor Mekhontsev in the backround (White shirt)
> 
> Why the fuck do all these idiots call him LomaNchenko and add an N? I honestly haven't heard a single person say his name correct and it isn't difficult.


Because he is The Man
LoMANchenko


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Another testimonial to Lomachenko's 'lack of power'

Article Link - http://www.boxingscene.com/?m=show&opt=printable&id=70450#ixzz2hKb933iU
This is a legal waiver. By copying and using the material from this article, you agree to give full credit to BoxingScene.com or provide a link to the original article.

Craig Evans was one of the Ukrainian's many victims during his glittering amateur career, losing to him 15-1 in the 2009 World Championships.

"I was very young when I went out there, and to be honest, it was a really big achievement just to be there," he said. "I tried my hardest, and learned a lot, but the better man won. He's one of the best I've ever fought."

*The Welshman also has no doubts that Lomachenko has the potential to be a world champion in the professional ranks. "He's sound technically, a good mover, and he's very strong. He broke my nose, so that set me back a bit! You could really feel his shots."*

Evans clearly benefitted from his painful experience, turning pro himself in 2010, and racking up a streak of 10 consecutive victories. Initially with Lee Beard in Manchester, the southpaw lightweight made the switch to Tony Borg's gym in Newport, South Wales, two fights ago for logistical reasons, simply to be closer to his Blackwood home.

However, sharing a gym with quality operators like Lee Selby and Gary Buckland is also helping his own career to progress. Coincidentally Selby's brother Andrew, who boxed for Great Britain at last year's Olympics, is another to have felt the force of Lomachenko in person: they met in the World Junior Championships in 2006.

"I'm hoping to be out next on December 7th, and of course its my dream to be a world champion one day," said Evans." It's all going well so far, and I'm just taking it step by step." And will Lomachenko fulfil his potential in the pro game? "Definitely. He's a future world champion for sure. He's got the pedigree, all the attributes, he's certainly one to watch."


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

:happy 

Craig Evans was dominated in Roy Jones-esque fashion, it's a fight I frequently cite to new people wanting to get to know Loma's style. 
Craig Evans and Sam Maxwell saw it as a pinnacle to even be in the ring with Lomachenko. 

Beating Andrew Selby as an amateur is a monstrous feat. Andrew is a monster. Vasyl's Championships in 06':
W Alberto Portuondo (CUB) RSCO 3rd round in the final
W Rahim Najafov (AZE) RSCO 3rd round in the semifinal
W Andrew Selby (WAL) RSCO 3rd round in the quarterfinal
W Sergey Vodopyanov (RUS) 37:17 in the second round
W Derenik Gizhlaryan (ARM) 34:14 in the first round

brb just gotta edit boxrec to fit this in


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

http://boxrec.com/media/index.php/Vasyl_Lomachenko


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

dyna said:


> Because he is The Man
> LoMANchenko


:yep Nicely played sir


----------



## LittleRed (Jun 4, 2013)

dyna said:


> Because he is The Man
> LoMANchenko


I'll give credit. That's pretty good. Maybe too good really...


----------



## mrtony80 (Jun 8, 2013)

I still think they shouldn't be moving so fast with Lomachenko...after all he has accomplished, he deserves a showcase fight of sorts...an impressive ko against a relative nobody would do more for gaining him recognition than even a UD win over an established veteran. Whatever, though...I'm rooting for, and looking forward to seeing him.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

mrtony80 said:


> I still think they shouldn't be moving so fast with Lomachenko...after all he has accomplished, he deserves a showcase fight of sorts...an impressive ko against a relative nobody would do more for gaining him recognition than even a UD win over an established veteran. Whatever, though...I'm rooting for, and looking forward to seeing him.


I think an impressive KO against a bum will not be as good because the name of the bum is an unknown one. Jose Ramirez especially coming off a win against Ray Bautista, has more fans, and when the media does talk of Lomachenko's win, they will say it in the same breath as being 'the most gutsy fighter in boxing today, the biggest debut victory of all time etc' - and its thus the context that will bring about an audience. If you hear someone who only has 2 pro fights and is the World Champion, I guarentee that'll being more views than a Gary Russell Jr. People know they're seeing history.
Lomachenko also just wants to fight the best, he doesn't care about bums etc.


----------



## mrtony80 (Jun 8, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> I think an impressive KO against a bum will not be as good because the name of the bum is an unknown one. Jose Ramirez especially coming off a win against Ray Bautista, has more fans, and when the media does talk of Lomachenko's win, they will say it in the same breath as being 'the most gutsy fighter in boxing today, the biggest debut victory of all time etc' - and its thus the context that will bring about an audience. If you hear someone who only has 2 pro fights and is the World Champion, I guarentee that'll being more views than a Gary Russell Jr. People know they're seeing history.
> Lomachenko also just wants to fight the best, he doesn't care about bums etc.


But
what if he loses?


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

mrtony80 said:


> But
> what if he loses?


I just addressed the original point. Now what you're mentioning is a completely new one. If he loses, he's still arguably the greatest and best amateur ever, and still has his 6-0 WSB record which shows that he is capable of more than his performance, so it will be a very good learning experience so eventually he will have his talents fully realised in practice, and thus become the ATG I think he will be.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> :happy
> 
> Craig Evans was dominated in Roy Jones-esque fashion, it's a fight I frequently cite to new people wanting to get to know Loma's style.
> Craig Evans and Sam Maxwell saw it as a pinnacle to even be in the ring with Lomachenko.
> ...


Vodopyanov was legit at the time as well, he went on to win the world championship in 07 at Bantam


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> I just addressed the original point. Now what you're mentioning is a completely new one. If he loses, he's still arguably the greatest and best amateur ever, and still has his 6-0 WSB record which shows that he is capable of more than his performance, so it will be a very good learning experience so eventually he will have his talents fully realised in practice, and thus become the ATG I think he will be.


Very good point, people think it's the end of the road if Lomachenko fails with his fast track plan. He's simply too good to not bounce back and be a champion.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

For everybody who thinks that Lomachenko doesn't know what he's in for or has his head in the clouds:

http://ringtv.craveonline.com/blog/...used-on-ramirez-not-salido-cruz-or-rigondeaux

"The biggest transition will the timing, and how to prepare yourself not just for three rounds, but for 10 rounds. How to save yourself for later rounds. That's probably the biggest transition, managing yourself to that timing," said Lomachenko. "As an amateur, you have to do a lot right from the start, but as a professional, I can be calmer and take a little more time. This is the opportunity that I want, and I can't predict what's going to happen."

Although Lomachenko wants a knockout, he won't force it.

"Of course, I want to win big, but I can't predict what's going to happen in the ring," said Lomachenko. "Of course I want to show a good fight, and of course I want to knock him out."

There has been talk of eventually matching Lomachenko and Rigondeaux, but Lomachenko, appearing to say that he's not ready to move that fast, declined to discuss Rigondeaux or Salido-Cruz.

"You guys are running in front of the wagon. You are going too fast, making something in front. I haven't even had my first professional bout yet, and you're already talking about some mega fights. I know I'm already in front of the wagon, but you are even in front of me. I'm running but you guys are pulling me," said Lomachenko.

"I'm not going to talk about Rigondeaux. I'm not interested in watching [the Salido-Cruz] fight, and I'm not talking about it. I'm just concentrating on Saturday night's bout. So be patient and I will be doing big things, and you'll be witnesses when I do them."


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> I just addressed the original point. Now what you're mentioning is a completely new one. If he loses, he's still arguably the greatest and best amateur ever, and still has his 6-0 WSB record which shows that he is capable of more than his performance, so it will be a very good learning experience so eventually he will have his talents fully realised in practice, and thus become the ATG I think he will be.


He's as much the amateur GOAT as Floyd the pro... in other words, no. Skills are pretty good (but Rigo had more Golds in him due to more age-preserving style), but he hasn't achieved the Papp, Stevenson and Savon level of career. GOAT discussion is not based on what ifs, Rigo and Loma left the amateurs before actually delivering the GOAT resume.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

BigBone said:


> He's as much the amateur GOAT as Floyd the pro... in other words, no. Skills are pretty good (but Rigo had more Golds in him due to more age-preserving style), but he hasn't achieved the Papp, Stevenson and Savon level of career. GOAT discussion is not based on what ifs, Rigo and Loma left the amateurs before actually delivering the GOAT resume.


Name one fighter with a record that compares to 396-1 with the loss avenged. He didn't win three golds (even though he could've easily) because he has turned professional at the still young age of 25. Double olympic, double world gold in two different weight divisions plus a val barker trophy.
Papp was 30 when he won his third gold, Stevenson was 28 and Vysotsky was his daddy. Savon was 33 and Odlandier Solis was his daddy. 
It's also about dominance and no one has been as dominant as Lomachenko, only Rigo comes close.

Skills are 'pretty good'? You either have an agenda or you don't know shit about boxing. My guess is both.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> Name one fighter with a record that compares to 396-1 with the loss avenged. He didn't win three golds (even though he could've easily) because he has turned professional at the still young age of 25. Double olympic, double world gold in two different weight divisions plus a val barker trophy.
> Papp was 30 when he won his third gold, Stevenson was 28 and Vysotsky was his daddy. Savon was 33 and Odlandier Solis was his daddy.
> It's also about dominance and no one has been as dominant as Lomachenko, only Rigo comes close.
> 
> Skills are 'pretty good'? You either have an agenda or you don't know shit about boxing. My guess is both.


Check Robinson's record dumbass and tell me he's not the GOAT but Marciano, cause Rocky sports the better record. :lol:

Seriously dawg, you judge on win-loss record (amateur is always shady) and use a condescending tone? I was here before Lomachenko was born and know a thing or two about who achieved what. Always the same with the fanboys, Roy the GOAT, Floyd the GOAT, Calzaghe the GOAT, Pac the GOAT and now Loma at the ams, guess what, you'e just one of them and all think they know everything.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

* wasn't here here before Lomachenko was born, but had an alt on ESB in 1988, when the general wasn't utter shit. I remember discussing it with @esboxing that we need a Lounge. Was a great forum before the Oscartards and Miketards.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

BigBone said:


> Check Robinson's record dumbass and tell me he's not the GOAT but Marciano, cause Rocky sports the better record. :lol:
> 
> Seriously dawg, you judge on win-loss record (amateur is always shady) and use a condescending tone? I was here before Lomachenko was born and know a thing or two about who achieved what. Always the same with the fanboys, Roy the GOAT, Floyd the GOAT, Calzaghe the GOAT, Pac the GOAT and now Loma at the ams, guess what, you'e just one of them and all think they know everything.


Look at how many wins and who Robinson won against, how he looked in comparison to Marciano. That is not analogous to Lomachenko at all because relatively speaking he's achieved as much as anyone in the amateur game, and the way he dominated was unparalleled.
Guess what, I don't know everything but I do know that you're a dumbass who doesn't know what he's talking about.
Lomachenko has 'pretty good' skills? You've been here before Lomachenko was born and you still haven't developed the ability to see what's what? Were you dropped on your head as a baby dawg?


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

BigBone said:


> * wasn't here here before Lomachenko was born, but had an alt on ESB in 1988, when the general wasn't utter shit. I remember discussing it with @esboxing that we need a Lounge. Was a great forum before the Oscartards and Miketards.


And here you are, just a straight REtard.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> Look at who Robinson won against, how he looked in comparison to Marciano.


Exactly. Papp, Stevenson > Lomachenko.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

BigBone said:


> Exactly. Papp, Stevenson > Lomachenko.


Clueless :verysad


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Okay... now how about leaving your emotions at the doorstep or get the hell out of my thread?

We have mature discussions here. Can you do that?


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

And again my observation that the level of disrespect for Lomachenko is correlated with a greater level of stupidity is backed up by the thread title changer who thinks that Lomachenko is fighting within 24 hours.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

BigBone said:


> Okay... now how about leaving your emotions at the doorstep or get the hell out of my thread?
> 
> We have mature discussions here. Can you do that?


I have no emotions here, I'm not the one changing the thread title, unwilling to answer questions and asking people to leave a thread. Are you alright?


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Fuck off.


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

Dealt with is fighting giving himself a great shout of breaking the top 5 in the p4p fanboy rankings.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

BigBone said:


> Fuck off.


Can't we have a mature discussion? So emotional.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

shaunster101 said:


> Dealt with is fighting giving himself a great shout of breaking the top 5 in the p4p fanboy rankings.


Just stating the facts. I'm not saying silly things like "Lomachenko has pretty good skills". Michael Jordan was a pretty good basketball player.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Yeah Dealt With your level of nuthuggery and delusion is getting fucking annoying. I hope Lomachenko gets sparked for your sake. This is like back on ESB when I wanted to be a fan of Pac but didn't want to be associated with/got turned off by the pactards.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> Just stating the facts. I'm not saying silly things like "Lomachenko has pretty good skills". Michael Jordan was a pretty good basketball player.


You couldn't tell facts from **** in a million years, fanboy.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Remember Leon Spinks won ever amateur title you can think of. Remember...


----------



## LittleBigMan (Oct 11, 2013)

Finally watched video of him...he is good...I don't see why he is being talked about like he is some kind of super human or all time great in the making....


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> Yeah Dealt With your level of nuthuggery and delusion is getting fucking annoying. I hope Lomachenko gets sparked for your sake. This is like back on ESB when I wanted to be a fan of Pac but didn't want to be associated with/got turned off by the pactards.


:-( I really cannot understand how people can dislike a fighter because they dislike their fans. That's more irrational than a menopausal women. That's like someone who stops liking a band when they start to gain success. My diagnosis is 'poor sense of self', so they view everything as an extension/reflection of themselves. Narcissistic and lacking any objectivity as everything contains an inherent bias when viewed as an extension of the ego. Poor people.
People talk about nuthuggery and delusion when I've stated nothing but the facts.


----------



## LittleBigMan (Oct 11, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Just stating the facts. I'm not saying silly things like "Lomachenko has pretty good skills". Michael Jordan was a pretty good basketball player.


did you buy him these flowers....







:hey


----------



## LittleBigMan (Oct 11, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> :-( I really cannot understand how people can dislike a fighter because they dislike their fans. That's more irrational than a menopausal women. That's like someone who stops liking a band when they start to gain success. *My diagnosis is 'poor sense of self'*, so they view everything as an extension/reflection of themselves. Narcissistic and lacking any objectivity as everything contains an inherent bias when viewed as an extension of the ego. Poor people.
> People talk about nuthuggery and delusion when I've stated nothing but the facts.


 That's not really a diagnosis according to the DSM...why don't you go talk about how to build explosive hip power.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

LittleBigMan said:


> Finally watched video of him...he is good...I don't see why he is being talked about like he is some kind of super human or all time great in the making....


You don't get the instant 'WOW' factor like when you watch a Roy Jones or even a Rigondeaux, but he has layers upon layers of skill and adaptability to every style. Watch 50+ fights of his and you'll realise what the hype is about. Easily the most complete fighter I've ever seen.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

LittleBigMan said:


> That's not really a diagnosis according to the DSM...why don't you go talk about how to build explosive hip power.


The latest DSM isn't recognised anyway. I thought that was your profession Johnstown? You should know that.


----------



## LittleBigMan (Oct 11, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> You don't get the instant 'WOW' factor like when you watch a Roy Jones or even a Rigondeaux, but he has layers upon layers of skill and adaptability to every style. Watch 50+ fights of his and you'll realise what the hype is about. Easily the most complete fighter I've ever seen.


he is a very good fighter....although at that weight most guys who reach a championship level are very good fighters with good skills. I just don't see him being remembered by anyone (even boxing fanatics) in 20 years.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

LittleBigMan said:


> he is a very good fighter....although at that weight most guys who reach a championship level are very good fighters with good skills. I just don't see him being remembered by anyone (even boxing fanatics) in 20 years.


And people say I assume too much....


----------



## LittleBigMan (Oct 11, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> The latest DSM isn't recognised anyway. I thought that was your profession Johnstown? You should know that.


DSM 5 was published this year...the body that publishes it (the apa) is the body that basically "recognizes" what is and is not a clinical diagnosis...so to say it "isn't recognized" doesn't really make sense. Of course people will disagree with aspects of it, and any time a new one comes out the disagreement is broader and deeper for a time, before things settle down. Some psychiatrists will disagree with aspects of it, and of course so will others who work in other fields of mental health/the helping fields (counselors, psychologists, social workers, so on). Right now the big point of contention is a redefining of Autism/spectrum disorders.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

LittleBigMan said:


> DSM 5 was published this year...the body that publishes it (the apa) is the body that basically "recognizes" what is and is not a clinical diagnosis...so to say it "isn't recognized" doesn't really make sense. Of course people will disagree with aspects of it, and any time a new one comes out the disagreement is broader and deeper for a time, before things settle down. Some psychiatrists will disagree with aspects of it, and of course so will others who work in other fields of mental health/the helping fields (counselors, psychologists, social workers, so on). Right now the big point of contention is a redefining of Autism/spectrum disorders.


The DSM is an absolute joke. I have a 'hoarding disorder' :-(

http://healthland.time.com/2013/05/07/as-psychiatry-introduces-dsm-5-research-abandons-it/


----------



## LittleBigMan (Oct 11, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> The DSM is an absolute joke. I have a 'hoarding disorder' :-(
> 
> http://healthland.time.com/2013/05/07/as-psychiatry-introduces-dsm-5-research-abandons-it/


NIMH is basically trying to do their own thing. They would be trying to do this regardless of what was in the new DSM. In this blog the director doesn't even really attack the particular changes....he just argues that more of a genetic/neurological zeitgeist should be used. http://www.nimh.nih.gov/about/director/2013/transforming-diagnosis.shtml


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> :-( I really cannot understand how people can dislike a fighter because they dislike their fans. That's more irrational than a menopausal women. That's like someone who stops liking a band when they start to gain success. My diagnosis is 'poor sense of self', so they view everything as an extension/reflection of themselves. Narcissistic and lacking any objectivity as everything contains an inherent bias when viewed as an extension of the ego. Poor people.
> People talk about nuthuggery and delusion when I've stated nothing but the facts.


No you haven't. You've been spouting ridiculous assessments based on an amateur career. Believe it or not there has been tons of highly successful amateurs who didn't go anywhere. Heard of Sugar Ray Seales? Didn't think so.

Saying a boxer who doesn't have a single pro fight is the best boxer in boxing at the moment is delusion. Nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> No you haven't. You've been spouting ridiculous assessments based on an amateur career. Believe it or not there has been tons of highly successful amateurs who didn't go anywhere. Heard of Sugar Ray Seales? Didn't think so.
> 
> Saying a boxer who doesn't have a single pro fight is the best boxer in boxing at the moment is delusion. Nothing more, nothing less.


Again I find you regurgitating the same, far too simplistic points without listening to anything we have to say. You assume that any statement that comes in support of or in awe of Vasyl must be wrong - not me, this is your subconscious.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

shaunster101 said:


> Dealt with is fighting giving himself a great shout of breaking the top 5 in the p4p fanboy rankings.


As a wise man called Shaunster101 once said, 'everyone beating eachother but no ones beating Lomachenko'


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Dealt_with has been dealt with before... He claims there's nothing in the pro game Loma hasn't seen before, and how hard 12 rounds can be, it's just 3 times a 4-rounder. :lol:

He clearly showed he has no understanding of the amateur-pro transitioning and where it can go wrong, and today he showed he has no knowledge of the am game either, never being heard of Laszlo Papp and his superior achievements. But don't point it out, cause you're a hater and a fool!!! 

Textbook fanboyism. He doesn't understand that great talent doesn't guarantee great success.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> What weaknesses? Seriously. What pro coach could possibly add to his game? The vast majority are just egotistical towel carriers. Guys like Hunter, Richardson wouldn't be able to add a thing. The only guy who could offer something imo is Pedro Diaz with his education and background. Why would his father miss anything? He trained the Ukrainian national team and it was always known that he was much harder on Vasyl than anyone else.


You are a massive cunt.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Again I find you regurgitating the same, far too simplistic points without listening to anything we have to say. You assume that any statement that comes in support of or in awe of Vasyl must be wrong - not me, this is your subconscious.


For fuck sake man I've been saying he's good and will be good do but FUCKING WAIT AND SEE HE HASN'T EVEN FOUGHT ONCE YET. Everything you say is just assumptions because for the moment nothing can be backed up in any pro fights he's had. Why? Because he fucking hasn't had any yet. The only two amateurs who had this much hype surronding them was Leonard and Jones, both of whom even as amateurs looked more promising/better IMO and both of whom didn't achieve greatness until many years into their careers.

Also you're putting words in my mouth I never said or assumed "that any statement that comes in support of or in awe of Vasyl must be wrong - not me, this is your subconscious" the only things I've shot down were the ridiculous fucking statements made by Dealt With that can't be backed up by anything. The End.

Also read what BigBone said.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

BigBone said:


> He's as much the amateur GOAT as Floyd the pro... in other words, no. Skills are pretty good (but Rigo had more Golds in him due to more age-preserving style), but he hasn't achieved the Papp, Stevenson and Savon level of career. GOAT discussion is not based on what ifs, Rigo and Loma left the amateurs before actually delivering the GOAT resume.


No. 
Skills are not 'pretty good'. You don't have to be a Loma fan to admit that he's skills are better than 'pretty good'.

http://www.aiba-london2012.com/index.php/boxers/b-men-s-light-60kg/370-vasyl-lomachenko 
- Look at that for Loma's amateur career. There are many golds something like wikipedia haven't even put on there. These golds are in weaker tournaments.* Vasyl won the Val Barker Trophy in division that was more his weight class. You have to give respect to the SMALL man who goes on to face 140lbers in the olympics, yet wins Gold. Hey, this same man beat the 140lb Olympic 2012 silver medalist in 2011. *
Also, a silver medal at World Ams against a top amateur who you went on to beat is better than getting beat in the third round of the world championships against a fighter that you originally beat but now lost too (Rigo-Mammadov...although I don't remember the fight to call it a robbery or not).

- Felix Savon has 21 losses, Vasyl has been invincible from day 1. Felix Savon stayed in the olympics for a long time. Overall, there's no doubt that this has a positive effect when talking about achievements as an amateur, but Loma could have stayed and he would have definitely won the world champions 3+ more times and the olympics once or twice over.

Lazlo Papp was a monster. He only lost one round in all three of his Olympics, and that was against Jose Torres who he beat 2-1 to secure Gold. However, although Torres was very good, he wasn't a 'great' amateur, he didn't take part in World Championships etc.

Lazlo had it easier in that the fights were without headgear, and he wasn't small for his weight class. The pro style would have suited Lomachenko more because that's what Loma's style is. Can you imagine how many knockouts there would have been from Loma, considering 15 of his 27 opponents in the worlds/olympics were knocked down by Loma, some more than once!

I also think Vasyl's competition were probably better too.

All things considered, you must take seriously arguments that say that Vasyl was GOAT amateur.


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

Fanboy101 is to accuse people or having an agenda or personality issues if you don't hold their hero in quite the same regard, or voice any concerns or criticism about them. It's textbook fanboyism and that's what we're witnessing here.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Another thing he doesn't get is that we don't bash his boy, we just bash the fool who'd hand out Loma's IBHOF ticket right now. He's so clueless about what we're saying that he's going to come back every time Loma wins saying 'told you so', not fucking understanding what's wrong with his fanboy logic.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

BigBone said:


> Another thing he doesn't get is that we don't bash his boy, we just bash the fool who'd hand out Loma's IBHOF ticket right now. He's so clueless about what we're saying that he's going to come back every time Loma wins saying 'told you so', not fucking understanding what's wrong with his fanboy logic.


"Vasyl has been invincible from day one" either you agree or you just don't know how great Vasyl is.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

MadcapMaxie said:


> "Vasyl has been invincible from day one" either you agree or you just don't know how great Vasyl is.


... or a fucking thing about boxing. Cause Vasyl = boxing.


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

Exactly. 

He reads any questions one might raise, or reservations they might have about Loma as someone saying 'this guy is shit and won't go anywhere'.

Unless you're saying that this guy is the greatest boxer ever, could beat any fighter in history in or around his weight class and could retire as a pro now as the GOAT then you're accused of having a personality disorder of being motivated by hate. 

Fucking madness


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> For fuck sake man I've been saying he's good and will be good do but FUCKING WAIT AND SEE HE HASN'T EVEN FOUGHT ONCE YET. Everything you say is just assumptions because for the moment nothing can be backed up in any pro fights he's had. Why? Because he fucking hasn't had any yet. The only two amateurs who had this much hype surronding them was Leonard and Jones, both of whom even as amateurs looked more promising/better IMO and both of whom didn't achieve greatness until many years into their careers.
> 
> Also you're putting words in my mouth I never said or assumed "that any statement that comes in support of or in awe of Vasyl must be wrong - not me, this is your subconscious" the only things I've shot down were the ridiculous fucking statements made by Dealt With that can't be backed up by anything. The End.
> 
> Also read what BigBone said.


Jesus, man. Calm down you ratty fuck lol
Ok, take Derevyanchenko. He has a 18-1 record in WSB. Is there any doubt that he would be a successful pro? Especially as he has a style that makes it easy for him to pace himself over 12 rounds. There's no doubt he'd be a good pro. 
I know they're assumptions, but this is what the boxing forum deals with. Discussion, where assumptions come into it.

The difference between Roy and Leonard is that they were kids who still needed time for development, Lomachenko is fully developed in terms of his fighting abilities, and any more developments are simply strategic adaptations to 12 rounders, something which hopefully he'll have in the bag immediately because from what it sounds like i.e his acknowledgement that he needs a more calmer approach and his already famous stamina being even more developed as he spars and trains for 12 rounders....will be made, if not completely by now.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

BigBone said:


> ... or a fucking thing about boxing. Cause Vasyl = boxing.


Truth.

Imagine a being...126 pounds of muscle...0% bodyfat...who runs marathons every other weekend...swims the Black Sea from Ukraine to Turkey on a whim...the athleticism and speed of Jones...the defense of Mayweather...the power of Foreman...the looks of Martinez...and the wang of Liston...then you start to appreciate the demigod that is Vasyl Lomachenko.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

BigBone said:


> Another thing he doesn't get is that we don't bash his boy, we just bash the fool who'd hand out Loma's IBHOF ticket right now. He's so clueless about what we're saying that he's going to come back every time Loma wins saying 'told you so', not fucking understanding what's wrong with his fanboy logic.


You're bashing Loma with your thread title tbh atsch


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

Vasyl would be fighting at flyweight if it wasn't for his 12lb cock.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Jesus, man. Calm down you ratty fuck lol
> Ok, take Derevyanchenko. He has a 18-1 record in WSB. Is there any doubt that he would be a successful pro? Especially as he has a style that makes it easy for him to pace himself over 12 rounds. There's no doubt he'd be a good pro.
> I know they're assumptions, but this is what the boxing forum deals with. Discussion, where assumptions come into it.
> 
> The difference between Roy and Leonard is that they were kids who still needed time for development, Lomachenko is fully developed in terms of his fighting abilities, and any more developments are simply strategic adaptations to 12 rounders, something which hopefully he'll have in the bag immediately because from what it sounds like i.e his acknowledgement that he needs a more calmer approach and his already famous stamina being even more developed as he spars and trains for 12 rounders....will be made, if not completely by now.


Look at my latest post. I was a blind but now I see. Thank you for bringing me to the light. Togethor we will walk the path that Lomachenko has made for us. Togethor we will ride his nuts like no other. All hail Vasyl Lomachenko, King of Kings, look upon his works yee mighty and despair.

0 have tried. 0 have failed. There is no blueprint.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> Truth.
> 
> Imagine a being...126 pounds of muscle...0% bodyfat...who runs marathons every other weekend...swims the Black Sea from Ukraine to Turkey on a whim...the athleticism and speed of Jones...the defense of Mayweather...the power of Foreman...*the looks of Martinez...and the wang of Liston...then you start to appreciate the demigod that is Vasyl Lomachenko*.


Bro, strong **** in this one.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> "Vasyl has been invincible from day one" either you agree or you just don't know how great Vasyl is.


Well, he has been invincible from day 1 if you think about his resume. I mean there's the loss, but that was avenged twice over. You have to agree that he was invincible because it's a statement based on his record.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

shaunster101 said:


> Vasyl would be fighting at flyweight if it wasn't for his 12lb cock.


Okay...That's it. I warned you a few days ago shaunster.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

shaunster101 said:


> Vasyl would be fighting at flyweight if it wasn't for his 12lb cock.


He fought at Flyweight in 2006 world junior championships, beat Andrew Selby who is the same age as Loma, and went on to stop 3 of the remaining opponents.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Well, he has been invincible from day 1 if you think about his resume. I mean there's the loss, but that was avenged twice over. You have to agree that he was invincible because it's a statement based on his record.


Donald Curry.


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> He fought at Flyweight in 2006 world junior championships, beat Andrew Selby who is the same age as Loma, and went on to stop 3 of the remaining opponents.


At that same tournament he also beat 2007 World Amateur Champion Sergei Vodopyanov (who beat Gary Russell Jr when he won)


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> Donald Curry.


4 losses in ams. Didn't take the olympic or world stage. Donald was pretty damn invincible at welter in pros, but then was past prime when he lost.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

If you think I've ever said that Lomachenko (or any fighter) is invincible, or that Lomachenko is in the hall of fame already then your reading comprehension needs some work.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Vysotsky said:


> At that same tournament he also beat 2007 World Amateur Champion Sergei Vodopyanov (who beat Gary Russell Jr when he won)


Thanks, huge mistake in missing that out. Sergei is a monster..what should also be mentioned is that Lomachenko beat Sergei 12-1 or 13-1 in World Champs..who even does that to a World Amateur Goldx1, Silverx1 fighter?


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

This thread..... :eye



and people call me gay for Delahoya


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> If you think I've ever said that Lomachenko (or any fighter) is invincible, or that Lomachenko is in the hall of fame already then your reading comprehension needs some work.


tbh he was invincible in ams though. lol no one has said he's HOF already. They're pulling out random statements from no where these days!


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> No you haven't. You've been spouting ridiculous assessments based on an amateur career. Believe it or not there has been tons of highly successful amateurs who didn't go anywhere. Heard of Sugar Ray Seales? Didn't think so.
> 
> Saying a boxer who doesn't have a single pro fight is the best boxer in boxing at the moment is delusion. Nothing more, nothing less.


What excludes the best fighter in boxing being from the Olympic game? I mean that is the sport of boxing. No buying titles, no hypejob Broner calling himself a 3 weight division champ. You don't win anything for free in the Olympic game, you have to beat the best to be the best and you have to travel.
If you know boxing, you can see the immense talent that Lomachenko is. To say that you don't consider him in the running for 'best active boxer' because you consider the hype/cherry picking version of the sport superior just makes you ignorant.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> You're bashing Loma with your thread title tbh atsch


Nah that's just a reference for knowledgeable boxing fans. :deal I really like Loma and find his game excellent, I just don't want my bandwagon turn into a dickriding with openly gay posters like turbotime.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> 4 losses in ams. Didn't take the olympic or world stage. Donald was pretty damn invincible at welter in pros, but then was past prime when he lost.


I see you can use google. Good for you. He didn't take the Olympics despite qualifying because of the boycott, didn't take the "World Stage" cause well shit only Commie countries competed in that at the time. Good to see you know your boxing, cause Curry lost to all the best fighters he fought. Pretty damn invincible? I'm starting to think you just like to talk in hyperbole.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Look at how many wins and who Robinson won against, how he looked in comparison to Marciano. That is not analogous to Lomachenko at all because relatively speaking he's achieved as much as anyone in the amateur game, and the way he dominated was unparalleled.
> *Guess what, I don't know everything but I do know that you're a dumbass who doesn't know what he's talking about.*
> Lomachenko has 'pretty good' skills? You've been here before Lomachenko was born and you still haven't developed the ability to see what's what? Were you dropped on your head as a baby dawg?


:rofl


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> What excludes the best fighter in boxing being from the Olympic game? I mean that is the sport of boxing. No buying titles, no hypejob Broner calling himself a 3 weight division champ. You don't win anything for free in the Olympic game, you have to beat the best to be the best and you have to travel.
> If you know boxing, you can see the immense talent that Lomachenko is. *To say that you don't consider him in the running for 'best active boxer' because you consider the hype/cherry picking version of the sport superior just makes you ignorant*.


yeah I'm not gonna keep replying to you. You seem to like to fabricate things I've said like the following. I said that where? Yeah thought so.


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Thanks, huge mistake in missing that out. Sergei is a monster..what should also be mentioned is that Lomachenko beat Sergei 12-1 or 13-1 in World Champs..who even does that to a World Amateur Goldx1, Silverx1 fighter?


He also did it with a broken hand which happened in his second fight i think and after the 2009 Championships there were worries about hand problems which fortunately havent become an issue. During that tournament with that injury he beat Evans, Stankovic, Valdez, Vodopyanov.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

BigBone said:


> Nah that's just a reference for knowledgeable boxing fans. :deal I really like Loma and find his game excellent, I just don't want my bandwagon turn into a dickriding with openly gay posters like turbotime.


* I have no complaints about turbotime's posting skills, nor him wanting a wiener in his mouth, hell, I even lend him mine if he asks (I mean my wiener, not my mouth, I had to edit this into here). Turbotime is the nicest homosexual in this thread, if we don't count Lomachenko.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> I see you can use google. Good for you. He didn't take the Olympics despite qualifying because of the boycott, didn't take the "World Stage" cause well shit only Commie countries competed in that at the time. Good to see you know your boxing, cause Curry lost to all the best fighters he fought. Pretty damn invincible? I'm starting to think you just like to talk in hyperbole.


I read a lot of academic articles too by googling them, google is necessary. 
I know, my statement accounted for the fact that he didn't go because of boycotts etc. He was the wrong fighter to mention. The fact is, he didn't face the top competition at the major intl tournaments.
Curry was past prime by then, but you strategically left that one out because you must be right and have no understanding of what a discussion entails.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

BigBone said:


> Nah that's just a reference for knowledgeable boxing fans. :deal *I really like Loma and find his game excellent*, I just don't want my bandwagon turn into a dickriding with openly gay posters like turbotime.


'Less Than 24 Hours Before LOMACHENKO Leaves the Ring on a Stretcher'

:whaaaat


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Vysotsky said:


> He also did it with a broken hand which happened in his second fight i think and after the 2009 Championships there were worries about hand problems which fortunately havent become an issue. During that tournament with that injury he beat Evans, Stankovic, Valdez, Vodopyanov.


:deal

I knew he had a problem with hand injuries but I had no idea it was in this circumstance. This makes him even greater than I thought he was as an amateur, before reading this post.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> 'Less Than 24 Hours Before LOMACHENKO Leaves the Ring on a Stretcher'
> 
> :whaaaat


He doesn't get it, maybe he should google it? I remember Teddy before he joined the General and started copying Boo's prediction style, was a decent bloke.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> I read a lot of academic articles too by googling them, google is necessary.
> I know, my statement accounted for the fact that he didn't go because of boycotts etc. He was the wrong fighter to mention. The fact is, he didn't face the top competition at the major intl tournaments.
> *Curry was past prime by then, but you strategically left that one out because you must be right and have no understanding of what a discussion entails*.


Yeaaaah maybe take another look at his record.


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> :deal
> 
> I knew he had a problem with hand injuries but I had no idea it was in this circumstance. This makes him even greater than I thought he was as an amateur, before reading this post.


All 4 of those guys are world class boxers and they scored 5 points against him *combined *and got outclassed while he had a broken hand. :lol:


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> Yeaaaah maybe take another look at his record.


No. Take a look at him on fight night against Honeyghan, and go from there.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Vysotsky said:


> All 4 of those guys are world class boxers and they scored 5 points against him *combined *and got outclassed while he had a broken hand. :lol:


:lol:

Branimir Stankovic for sure, is a monster.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> No. Take a look at him on fight night against Honeyghan, and go from there.


Given his age and his record up to this point there should be nothing to suggest he was "past prime". He didn't take Honeyghan seriously enough and got beat. The End.

Him having trouble making weight, which you probably don't know about, has nothing to do with being prime or not simply a dedication issue.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> yeah I'm not gonna keep replying to you. You seem to like to fabricate things I've said like the following. I said that where? Yeah thought so.


You said that he hasn't even had one pro fight so he can't be the best boxer in the game. How is that any different to what you bolded? Probably best if you don't reply, you're not covering yourself in glory here.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Vysotsky said:


> All 4 of those guys are world class boxers and they scored 5 points against him *combined *and got outclassed while he had a broken hand. :lol:


That was his last major tournament at 57kg as well wasn't it? If he brings that sort of form to featherweight in the pros...


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

If Loma doesn't win a world title in his first fight, after all this hype then I'm going to be majorly disappointed and you lot are going to have a lot of explaining to do.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

If Loma isn't a top 5 P4P'er by his 6th fight I'm going to need an explanation as well.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> You said that he hasn't even had one pro fight so he can't be the best boxer in the game. How is that any different to what you bolded? Probably best if you don't reply, you're not covering yourself in glory here.


There is a huge gulf between professional and amateurs. To be the best boxer in the game you have to dominate the greatest arena which is professional fighting. The best atm is Floyd who is a lock for being an All Time Great and Hall of Famer not based on his stellar amateur record (which he has) but based on his actions in the ring on the professional stage. Lomachenko has done nothing on the professional stage and obviously hasn't beaten the quality of opposition that Floyd has beaten so he cannot be ranked as the best boxer in the game. If Donald Curry retired as an amateur to say he was the best, when Leonard, Hearns and Hagler were around would be stupid would you agree? Hoping that the answer is yes because that is what you are doing atm. I said it long ago and I'll say it again he is a very good fighter with potential BUT LET'S WAIT AND SEE.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

turbotime said:


> If Loma isn't a top 5 P4P'er by his 6th fight I'm going to need an explanation as well.


U mus be leaf...


----------



## Danimal (Oct 9, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> What excludes the best fighter in boxing being from the Olympic game? I mean that is the sport of boxing. No buying titles, no hypejob Broner calling himself a 3 weight division champ. You don't win anything for free in the Olympic game, you have to beat the best to be the best and you have to travel.
> If you know boxing, you can see the immense talent that Lomachenko is. To say that you don't consider him in the running for 'best active boxer' because you consider the hype/cherry picking version of the sport superior just makes you ignorant.


To say he's the best in the game or potentially the best before his first pro fight is a bit ridiculous. We've seen so many fighters win and sometimes even unify belts before the get exposed. The amateurs is a whole different animal so you absolutely cannot call any amateur the best overall boxer in the world. That's the worst kind of hype I've ever heard. Let him have a couple of pro fights before you get carried away.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

LP said:


> So how would the AIBA work, i take it they can't fight for alphabet titles, or can they :think


I can only assume it's the same as the WSB, where you can have up to 10 fights and no titles in the pro ranks before you becoe ineligible


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

Nice!! i keep hearing all this hype so i am glad i will see him live. Just arrived in vegas yesterday.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> Given his age and his record up to this point there should be nothing to suggest he was "past prime". He didn't take Honeyghan seriously enough and got beat. The End.
> 
> Him having trouble making weight, which you probably don't know about, has nothing to do with being prime or not simply a dedication issue.


You're on your own there. Morales was past prime at 27. It's not just an age thing. He just wasn't the same after the Honeyghan fight. People do take precaution when talking about what Donald Curry we're talking about here, pre or post Honeyghan, and even a lot of knowledgeable posters on this forum would actually pick a prime Curry over Mayweather. But nevertheless, the Donald Curry thing was a side argument.

This was about Lomachenko. 
396-1 avenged loss vs 400-4 where none of these wins were on the world or olympic stage.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

saul_ir34 said:


> Nice!! i keep hearing all this hype so i am glad i will see him live. Just arrived in vegas yesterday.


wow, enjoy man!


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

After all those fights I think there's a concern that Loma could get old over night. I expect a lot of posts claiming he's past prime and shot if Loma comes up short on Saturday.


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

He better be on point and hopefully he can learn to slow down a little for the pro style and pick his shots. From watching him closely he has the potential to have a great pro career and we shall see.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

MrJotatp4p said:


> He better be on point and hopefully he can learn to slow down a little for the pro style and pick his shots. From watching him closely he has the potential to have a great pro career and we shall see.


Yup, a few pages back there was a post quoting him saying he's going to slow down a little.


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Yup, a few pages back there was a post quoting him saying he's going to slow down a little.


Good bc he will do himself justice by doing that. He has some sharp, fast reflexes and looks like he has very good accuracy. I don't know too much but from what I gather it seems as though he eats, sleeps and shits boxing and stays in shape. He just might be a throwback!!


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Betting all my vCash on Lomachenko. Make it rain.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Betting all my vCash on Lomachenko. Make it rain.


:rofl Going out on a limb


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> :rofl Going out on a limb


vCash aka VasylCash aka Loma_kerching_ko


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> vCash aka VasylCash aka Loma_kerching_ko


:lol:


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

I'm betting all in on the over on Cruz/Salido


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

ATG thread title at this stage :rofl


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Lomachenk ony lost once, in the amateurs ? Who was the guy that beat him ?


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Vic said:


> Lomachenk ony lost once, in the amateurs ? Who was the guy that beat him ?


Albert Selimov in a close fight. Vasyl kinda got too anxious and desperate. He learned the lesson from that fight perfectly. This is their rematch a year later:


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Amateur records like that are shady. No one can know if Lomachenko won every fight as a kid.


----------



## stevebhoy87 (Jun 4, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Amateur records like that are shady. No one can know if Lomachenko won every fight as a kid.


True, though I've seen some footage of him when he was very young, and he looks exceptional even then, I'd imagine miles ahead of most kids.

I was sceptical before I seen it, somewhat less so since, as I wouldn't imagine there was many people that age that could live with him in what likely only his local area in Ukraine he would be boxing in at that time.

Saying that wouldn't be at all surprised if he did have a couple more losses, and I'm sceptical of the amount of wins they claim


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

:lol: I miss Boo.


----------



## LittleRed (Jun 4, 2013)

Loma already one of the best fighters in the world.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

I'll be honest, I'm also a little skeptical about it being 396 wins.

On this site, there's about 60 names here...
http://www.aiba-london2012.com/index.php/boxers/b-men-s-light-60kg/370-vasyl-lomachenko
These are the major tournaments he were in. However, it didn't count the fighters in some tournaments.

I think overall against top opposition since 2004, he's had like 75 fights.

Add on the fact that he's been fighting ever since he was 5, and that he even said in an interview that one thing he is sure of is that he only had one loss, and looking at his reaction after losing to Selimov in their first encounter and the way he took on the lessons from the loss, it certainly looks the case.

I imagine Vasyl to be around 200-1. Bare in mind Amir Khan confirmed on twitter that his own career record was 101-9, and Vasyl has been an amateur longer. Maybe Vasyl had a lot of amateur fights like Amir, which will explain a career record of even more than 200-1.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> For everybody who thinks that Lomachenko doesn't know what he's in for or has his head in the clouds:
> 
> http://ringtv.craveonline.com/blog/...used-on-ramirez-not-salido-cruz-or-rigondeaux
> 
> ...


LOL you should actually watch the video from this interview...I lol'd hard :rofl


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> For everybody who thinks that Lomachenko doesn't know what he's in for or has his head in the clouds:
> 
> http://ringtv.craveonline.com/blog/...used-on-ramirez-not-salido-cruz-or-rigondeaux
> 
> ...


Wise words, his fans need to take note.


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Betting all my vCash on Lomachenko. Make it rain.


Fuck, i did the same :rofl


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

LuckyLuke said:


> Amateur records like that are shady. No one can know if Lomachenko won every fight as a kid.


Exactly. These numbers are usually a *complete lie pulled out of someone's ass*. Rigondeaux claimed - and remember left ams at a late 27 - that his record is 400-5, easy to say, as who's going to track it?

Well, Cubans actually do, and Guillermo Rigondeux sports a 243-4 amateur record of officially organized events, of which he achieved 170-3 record in his senior career spreading over a decade, rest is juniors. Rigo usually had 5-6 tournaments a year, and around 20 fights. Cubans are the busiest amateur boxers in the world.

http://www.filedropper.com/rigondeaux

Now are these chumps going to say that Lomachenko, retired last year at 24 (WSB not counted), sported a 396-1 record? Yeah, rrrrright... So he attended full seasonal tournaments since age THREE, and in 16 years until he he faced Selimov in 2007 at 19, he never lost a junior or a senior match in 300 outing (300 cause he didn't have more than a hundred since that date based on available data). And of the 300, many times stepping up in age category and level of competition, he never lost a fight and had a 100-0 record before he could READ? :lol:

Guess what, *I WANT TO SEE THAT FULL 396-1 RECORD!* I want each and every trophy and medal listed, cause diving 300 by 5, the average number to medals means he's won 60 of them.

Wikipedia only lists 6.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

You know what? Let's go one step further.

*Dealt_with, you are a lying sack of shit and remain a lying sack of shit until you post the very 396-1 record YOU claimed you know about*. Show us "retards" with reference to your legit sources how that 396-1 record looks like in detail. Until then, I'll reply to every post of yours as "Shut up, you lying sack of shit".

How about that?


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> You said that he hasn't even had one pro fight so he can't be the best boxer in the game. How is that any different to what you bolded? Probably best if you don't reply, you're not covering yourself in glory here.


Shut up, you lying sack of shit.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

LittleBigMan said:


> did you buy him these flowers....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lol:


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> Wise words, his fans need to take note.


You wanna know what is funny, if Lomachenko made an account here and posted those exact words, he'd be attacked and we'd hear about how he DKSAB/


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

BigBone said:


> Exactly. These numbers are usually a *complete lie pulled out of someone's ass*. Rigondeaux claimed - and remember left ams at a late 27 - that his record is 400-5, easy to say, as who's going to track it?
> 
> Well, Cubans actually do, and Guillermo Rigondeux sports a 243-4 amateur record of officially organized events, of which he achieved 170-3 record in his senior career spreading over a decade, rest is juniors. Rigo usually had 5-6 tournaments a year, and around 20 fights. Cubans are the busiest amateur boxers in the world.
> 
> ...


:deal Good post

Reminds me a bit of Don Curry claiming a record of 400-4 & he turned pro aged 19!


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> You wanna know what is funny, if Lomachenko made an account here and posted those exact words, he'd be attacked and we'd hear about how he DKSAB/


Lomachenko talking in 3rd person about himself would be really funny though.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

BigBone said:


> Lomachenko talking in 3rd person about himself would be really funny though.


:lol: a lot of boxers actually do that.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Lomachenko made weight without problems, Ramirez is overweight by 0,5lbs.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Ramirez the fat cunt


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

nvs said:


> Fuck, i did the same :rofl


We be stackin up dem paper come sat night


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

BigBone said:


> You know what? Let's go one step further.
> 
> *Dealt_with, you are a lying sack of shit and remain a lying sack of shit until you post the very 396-1 record YOU claimed you know about*. Show us "retards" with reference to your legit sources how that 396-1 record looks like in detail. Until then, I'll reply to every post of yours as "Shut up, you lying sack of shit".
> 
> How about that?


You are a fucking dumbass. No boxer in the history of boxing has a database to prove their exact record. I thought you said you've been following boxing for a long time? The only people who note that sort of thing would be the fighter and maybe their family. Lomachenko has said himself that he's had either 396 or 397 fights, and lost one. Whether that's true or not nobody knows, but if you've beaten Lomachenko and he's claiming he's essentially undefeated then you're going to speak up. The only loss anybody knows about is the Selimov loss. Since he's been on the international scene as a junior we know for sure that's his only loss. If you've seen video of a young Lomachenko absolutely toying with and showboating Roy Jones style against outmatched opponents it's not hard to believe.
Keep having a cry dumb ass :lol:


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> You are a fucking dumbass. No boxer in the history of boxing has a database to prove their exact record. I thought you said you've been following boxing for a long time? The only people who note that sort of thing would be the fighter and maybe their family. Lomachenko has said himself that he's had either 396 or 397 fights, and lost one. Whether that's true or not nobody knows, but if you've beaten Lomachenko and he's claiming he's essentially undefeated then you're going to speak up. The only loss anybody knows about is the Selimov loss. Since he's been on the international scene as a junior we know for sure that's his only loss. If you've seen video of a young Lomachenko absolutely toying with and showboating Roy Jones style against outmatched opponents it's not hard to believe.
> Keep having a cry dumb ass :lol:


Shut up, you lying sack of shit.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

BigBone said:


> Shut up, you lying sack of shit.


:lol:
Because you actually have nothing to say. Keep emoting dummy.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

BigBone said:


> BTW I was an amateur too and had a 234-3 record, just so you know who you're talking to.


I can tell you've suffered some sort of head trauma.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

BigBone said:


> Exactly. These numbers are usually a *complete lie pulled out of someone's ass*. Rigondeaux claimed - and remember left ams at a late 27 - that his record is 400-5, easy to say, as who's going to track it?
> 
> Well, Cubans actually do, and Guillermo Rigondeux sports a 243-4 amateur record of officially organized events, of which he achieved 170-3 record in his senior career spreading over a decade, rest is juniors. Rigo usually had 5-6 tournaments a year, and around 20 fights. Cubans are the busiest amateur boxers in the world.
> 
> ...







It's not actually that hard to believe seeing Khan had 110 amateur fights by age 17, and Lomachenko is 25 turning pro.
He says 397 amateur fights.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> It's not actually that hard to believe seeing Khan had 110 amateur fights by age 17, and Lomachenko is 25 turning pro.
> He says 397 amateur fights.


Lomachenko said he's been fighting since he was 4-5 years old.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> :lol:
> Because you actually have nothing to say. Keep emoting dummy.


You have been ridiculed you fool which is why you avoided the post which both has a full amateur record (Rigo) and a breakdown how 400 sanctioned fight for a 24 is an impossibility in it, and you'll keep avoiding it cause you're a lying sack of shit.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> It's not actually that hard to believe seeing Khan had 110 amateur fights by age 17, and Lomachenko is 25 turning pro.
> He says 397 amateur fights.


He retired at 24 and in the last several years he only attended a handful of events, so no, if you read the post again, 300 fights in 8 years with a selective career is not possible. He didn't have 40 fights a year, no amateur ever did. I don't think he had more than 15 per year in his last 5. Certainly not based on the info and listing of his senior achievements, which is just half a dozen trophies. 300 fights means 60 tournaments, so where is the other 54 senior trophies and medals? They don't exist. That is until someone shows them, if not the full record, then the list of his 60 trophies/medals or the 80 with junior counted.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

BigBone said:


> You have been ridiculed you fool which is why you avoided the post which both has a full amateur record (Rigo) and a breakdown how 400 sanctioned fight for a 24 is an impossibility in it, and you'll keep avoiding it cause you're a lying sack of shit.


Speak Engrish. Rigo has no 'official' record of all his fights, neither does Lomachenko or any other fighter. What have I avoided again?
Kostya turned pro at 22 with 270 fights, after starting boxing at the age of 9. Lomachenko started at 5 and finished at 25. There are plenty of fighters who accumulated 300-400 fights. Even Broner who turned pro at a young age is said to have had a 300-19 record.
Again, I thought you said you've been following boxing for a long time?


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

BigBone said:


>


Horrible tats.

Is that George Bush ? :-(


----------



## stevebhoy87 (Jun 4, 2013)

BigBone said:


> He retired at 24 and in the last several years he only attended a handful of events, so no, if you read the post again, 300 fights in 8 years with a selective career is not possible. He didn't have 40 fights a year, no amateur ever did. I don't think he had more than 15 per year in his last 5. Certainly not based on the info and listing of his senior achievements, which is just half a dozen trophies. 300 fights means 60 tournaments, so where is the other 54 senior trophies and medals? They don't exist. That is until someone shows them, if not the full record, then the list of his 60 trophies/medals or the 80 with junior counted.


I seriously doubt anyone claiming he had 400 senior bouts or even close to that. The record if true, which I have my doubts on will be going back to his childhood.

In that time could he have had that many bouts, it's feasible, you wouldn't have thought he would have kept track of them for that period of time though, so it makes it sceptical for me.

Whatever his record, what we can see from the amateur career we can varify of his, is that we are dealing with one of the best amateur ever. The best, possibly not, though alongside Rigondeaux he is easily the best I've seen in my lifetime, there's plenty other in the running all time, Papp etc, but he's up there. That achieved also with a pro like style


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

BigBone said:


> He retired at 24 and in the last several years he only attended a handful of events, so no, if you read the post again, 300 fights in 8 years with a selective career is not possible. He didn't have 40 fights a year, no amateur ever did. I don't think he had more than 15 per year in his last 5. Certainly not based on the info and listing of his senior achievements, which is just half a dozen trophies. 300 fights means 60 tournaments, so where is the other 54 senior trophies and medals? They don't exist. That is until someone shows them, if not the full record, then the list of his 60 trophies/medals or the 80 with junior counted.


Pretty big trophy cabinet at 8:13






In 2011 he had 20+ fights, and he's on record as saying that he's fought less frequently as he's got older in order to maintain his motivation. Started at 5, finished at 25. What's 20x20 dumbshit?

Only six trophies in that video? atsch


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

stevebhoy87 said:


> I seriously doubt anyone claiming he had 400 senior bouts or even close to that. The record if true, which I have my doubts on will be going back to his childhood.
> 
> In that time could he have had that many bouts, it's feasible, you wouldn't have thought he would have kept track of them for that period of time though, so it makes it sceptical for me.
> 
> Whatever his record, what we can see from the amateur career we can varify of his, is that we are dealing with one of the best amateur ever. The best, possibly not, there's plenty in the running, but he's up there.


He started at 5 years old. He always has said he lost once. He calls it a robbery and the fact that he cried like a little baby at the time indicates that he hadn't experienced losing before. You compare that to his loss against the Brazillian that was overturned at the 2011 worlds. Sure he was older but it was a completely different reaction, he was laughing.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

He started attending officially sanctioned tournaments at age 5, 6-7 of them a year? Lol, good one brah. Lie. You're a liar until you shot that list. Or admit that's BS and we move on. Matters not to me, I don't care much about his record, I care not to read fanboy bullshit in my thread and call out the bullshitters.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

BigBone said:


> He retired at 24 and in the last several years he only attended a handful of events, so no, if you read the post again, 300 fights in 8 years with a selective career is not possible. He didn't have 40 fights a year, no amateur ever did. I don't think he had more than 15 per year in his last 5. Certainly not based on the info and listing of his senior achievements, which is just half a dozen trophies. 300 fights means 60 tournaments, so where is the other 54 senior trophies and medals? They don't exist. That is until someone shows them, if not the full record, then the list of his 60 trophies/medals or the 80 with junior counted.






From 7:32-12:09 it kind of looks like there's more than 60 haha. Watch all of these 5 mins as you'll see how medals are stacked up next to eachother on a single shot too. There's a funny bit about Mike Tyson too in that time slot.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

BigBone said:


> He started attending officially sanctioned tournaments at age 5, 6-7 of them a year? Lol, good one brah. Lie. You're a liar until you shot that list. Or admit that's BS and we move on. Matters not to me, I don't care much about his record, I care not to read fanboy bullshit in my thread and call out the bullshitters.


:lol: Did you watch the video? How many trophies did you count?
Oh so you don't care all of a sudden despite bawling your eyes out and demanding evidence (that was shown to you) :yep


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

browsing said:


> Horrible tats.
> 
> Is that George Bush ? :-(


The quality of his tattoos are good and the one on his stomach is his father Anatoliy who is also his trainer.


----------



## stevebhoy87 (Jun 4, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> He started at 5 years old. He always has said he lost once. He calls it a robbery and the fact that he cried like a little baby at the time indicates that he hadn't experienced losing before. You compare that to his loss against the Brazillian that was overturned at the 2011 worlds. Sure he was older but it was a completely different reaction, he was laughing.


As I've said I think on this thread I've seen footage of him fighting when he is very young, say 7 or 8 and he looked amazing even then, so I could possibly believe the one loss, though I also wouldn't be at all surprised if he had lost a couple more either.

What I'm more sceptical about is the exact figure of fights claimed, not that it's not possible, more I just doubt you'd keep track that far back of how many fights you had, therefore any exact figure has to be taken with some degree of scepticism. I'd say the same for all amateur records though, and like I say what we can verify of his career, is exceptional in itself, so it's not really a big deal IMO


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

stevebhoy87 said:


> As I've said I think on this thread I've seen footage of him fighting when he is very young, say 7 or 8 and he looked amazing even then, so I could possibly believe the one loss, though I also wouldn't be at all surprised if he had lost a couple more either.
> 
> What I'm more sceptical about is the exact figure of fights claimed, not that it's not possible, more I just doubt you'd keep track that far back of how many fights you had, therefore any exact figure has to be taken with some degree of scepticism. I'd say the same for all amateur records though, and like I say what we can verify of his career, is exceptional in itself


I think if you're on an undefeated run you'd tend to be taking count, and Lomachenko has plenty of pride.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

BigBone, your argument about the tournaments has now fallen to shit seeing that there's so many trophies and medals there.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

'MY thread' - BigBone is probably as old as the kid on his avatar.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> :lol: Did you watch the video? How many trophies did you count?
> Oh so you don't care all of a sudden despite bawling your eyes out and demanding evidence (that was shown to you) :yep


You're not getting out of this. I presented you a full long career record of Rigo (who had an even larger trophy room in Cuba), and guess what, even the busy Cuban had about half the fights he claims as amateurs always claim stupid numbers. You list me the fights or full list of medals and trophies or you're a lying sack of shit. Stop talking out of your ass. Show the list or shut the fuck up. :yep


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

I can only personally estimate around 80 medals/trophies/awards for winning, there. 
80 x let's be generous and say 4 fights per tournament even though there's more =
320 amateur fights.


----------



## stevebhoy87 (Jun 4, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> I think if you're on an undefeated run you'd tend to be taking count, and Lomachenko has plenty of pride.


Potentially, but were working on the premise of doing it from childhood, if it's true it will be his father that's kept count, not Vasyl IMO.

It really doesn't bother me one way or another if it's true or not. I'm happy enough to say with everything I've seen, can verify of his record, that Lomachenko is one of the best amateur, possibly the best ever. The exact figure of his record is no real factor for me because most of the wins it are going to be regional fights from his childhood and not massively relevant to what he achieved on the world stage as a Junior then senior amateur fighter


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

BigBone said:


> You're not getting out of this. I presented you a full long career record of Rigo (who had an even larger trophy room in Cuba), and guess what, even the busy Cuban had about half the fights he claims as amateurs always claim stupid numbers. You list me the fights or full list of medals and trophies or you're a lying sack of shit. Stop talking out of your ass. Show the list or shut the fuck up. :yep


Where is Rigo's career record?

http://www.aiba-london2012.com/index.php/boxers/b-men-s-light-60kg/370-vasyl-lomachenko


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> Where is Rigo's career record?
> 
> http://www.aiba-london2012.com/index.php/boxers/b-men-s-light-60kg/370-vasyl-lomachenko


Posted earlier in the post you avoided dummy.

Your article lists 22 tournaments with 4 opponents on the average, compiling a 100 fight record. 300 missing brah. I'm still waiting for that 300, or the list of the other 60 tournaments he won.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

BigBone said:


> Posted earlier in the post you avoided dummy.
> 
> Your article lists 22 tournaments with 4 opponents on the average, compiling a 100 fight record. 300 missing brah. I'm still waiting for that 300, or the list of the other 60 tournaments he won.


Do you only see 22 tournaments in his trophy cabinet? No there's most probably around 80.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Furthermore, that list of 22 tournaments and 100 fights dates back to 2004 when he was 16 years old. How exactly kids fight 300 times up to age 16 if the only have 100 fights up to 25?


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Do you only see 22 tournaments in his trophy cabinet? No there's most probably around 80.


What sort of idiotic argument is this? I got medals for reading in school FFS. Top athletes get crazy amounts of recognition medals and trophies and city keys and dozens of non-competition shit, so that's no evidence. What Dealt_with showed from age 16 to 25 is actually evidence, only that the majority of Vasyl's competitive career shows just 100 fights according to that rather lengthy list. Where is the other 300 officially sanctioned before age 16?

BW, how do 5 year-olds fight at what 6-7 officially sanctioned tournaments? How do kids have 150 fights by age 10? What are these officially sanctioned amateur tournaments, please, I rally wanna know.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

BigBone said:


> Posted earlier in the post you avoided dummy.
> 
> Your article lists 22 tournaments with 4 opponents on the average, compiling a 100 fight record. 300 missing brah. I'm still waiting for that 300, or the list of the other 60 tournaments he won.


Do you mean that link to a download page? Why can't you post it directly? Whatever it is it's not an official record of his amateur career, because that simply does not exist for any fighter. What is it that you can't seem to comprehend? There's no way to know. If you have a brain you can put it together though. If his record isn't 396-1 then it's something similar. Watch from 8:00-9:00 of that video. Do you count more than 6 trophies? 
18 tournament victories there in that link (that are shown) after he became a senior boxer in 2007 (until 2012). So the ~15 years of competition prior to that, where Lomachenko himself said he fought more often, couldn't contain ~60 tournament victories? The maths adds up. And don't forget all the exhibition bouts that are common in the Ukraine.
:cheers


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

BigBone said:


> What sort of idiotic argument is this? I got medals for reading in school FFS. Top athletes get crazy amounts of recognition medals and trophies and city keys and dozens of non-competition shit, so that's no evidence. What Dealt_with showed from age 16 to 25 is actually evidence, only that the majority of Vasyl's competitive career shows just 100 fights according to that rather lengthy list. Where is the other 300 officially sanctioned before age 16?
> 
> BW, how do 5 year-olds fight at what 6-7 officially sanctioned tournaments? How do kids have 150 fights by age 10? What are these officially sanctioned amateur tournaments, please, I rally wanna know.


Oh so you think Lomachenko only fought at two tournaments in 2004 and didn't fight at all in 2005? That list isn't comprehensive, only the senior achievements are really shown there.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Exhibition doesn't count. You did so well listing 100 bouts in 8 years, that's realistic, so would be another 100. But you have 300 or "something similar" unaccounted for.

What I wanna know is a list of official tournaments for 5 year-olds, of which to build a 300-0 unbeaten record up to age 15, he had to win 8 per year. 

What are these cruel officially sanctioned tournaments for pre-school kids?


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

I'm willing to move on if you admit that 300 fights till 16 doesn't add up, 250 doesn't add up, 200 doesn't add up, 150... MAYBE. Admit that you have absolutely no substance whatsoever to put next to your claims like how I showed Rigo's record, and admit that not only 400 fights is unrealistic, but the zero loss in 300 at ANY tournament EVER before his 2007 loss in unrealistic too. And then we move on to today's fight. Pretty please stop talking nonfactual things but only what you can back up with factual evidence?

BTW I've been attending a lot of amateur tournaments in my life, and attended none where 5yos had 30 fights over a long season.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

BigBone said:


> Exhibition doesn't count. You did so well listing 100 bouts in 8 years, that's realistic, so would be another 100. But you have 300 or "something similar" unaccounted for.
> 
> What I wanna know is a list of official tournaments for 5 year-olds, of which to build a 300-0 unbeaten record up to age 15, he had to win 8 per year.
> 
> What are these cruel officially sanctioned tournaments for pre-school kids?


I've already explained why it's not 100 fights in 8 years. You're either stupid or selectively ignoring facts. And there's video of Lomachenko who can barely walk with massive gloves on competing.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

I have a photo of me and my pal in our garden wearing gloves, is that an official fight? So no factual evidence but "I have a photo", we chalk up "1" to my name and "0" to yours and move on.

Did Ramirez make the 126 limit in 2nd try? In all undercard fights I'm most excited in Loma's debut. Hopefully he trained for some power. For his sake though, he needs to put some round in.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

BigBone said:


> I'm willing to move on if you admit that 300 fights till 16 doesn't add up, 250 doesn't add up, 200 doesn't add up, 150... MAYBE. Admit that you have absolutely no substance whatsoever to put next to your claims like how I showed Rigo's record, and admit that not only 400 fights is unrealistic, but the zero loss in 300 at ANY tournament EVER before his 2007 loss in unrealistic too. And then we move on to today's fight. Pretty please stop talking nonfactual things but only what you can back up with factual evidence?
> 
> BTW I've been attending a lot of amateur tournaments in my life, and attended none where 5yos had 30 fights over a long season.


:lol:
Our conversation is done then, because nobody in the world can verify an amateur record. There is no organisation for that. How many times do I have to repeat that?
The maths adds up, the story adds up with what we know. Why would Lomachenko lie about it? Why would I not believe him? He's shown character and honesty with everything else so why would he just lie about that?
There is literally no reason to doubt his story. Do you live in Eastern Europe? So how do you know how often they compete?
Exactly. You asked to see trophies and you saw them, you were shown records of 18 tournaments in a 5 year period where he fought less frequently, and yet you still can't believe that there could've been ~60 tournaments in the preceding 15 years (where again, he fought more frequently)?
Enjoy being wrong about the Lomachenko-Ramirez fight as well. Don't pussy out and change the thread title, take the ridicule that's coming.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> Why would Lomachenko lie about it?


Problems start there with fanboys such as Your Highness.

I think the best would be going 6-7 rounds today, testing grounds and stuff, and closing the show if necessary, but I do have to admit I haven't seen Ramirez fight so I have no idea of the level of skills, intensity, athleticism and chin, power he presents.


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

BigBone said:


> I'm willing to move on if you admit that 300 fights till 16 doesn't add up, 250 doesn't add up, 200 doesn't add up, 150... MAYBE. Admit that you have absolutely no substance whatsoever to put next to your claims like how I showed Rigo's record, and admit that not only 400 fights is unrealistic, but the zero loss in 300 at ANY tournament EVER before his 2007 loss in unrealistic too. And then we move on to today's fight. Pretty please stop talking nonfactual things but only what you can back up with factual evidence?
> 
> BTW I've been attending a lot of amateur tournaments in my life, and attended none where 5yos had 30 fights over a long season.












and while you were attending amateur tournaments Vasyl was kicking ass and building a collection of Gold to rival King Tut's.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

BigBone said:


> Problems start there with fanboys such as Your Highness.
> 
> I think the best would be going 6-7 rounds today, testing grounds and stuff, and closing the show if necessary, but I do have to admit I haven't seen Ramirez fight so I have no idea of the level of skills, intensity, athleticism and chin, power he presents.


No really, for what reason would he have to lie about it? It's not like he doesn't have enough hype and excitement around him regardless of his actual win-loss record. He doesn't just rattle off his record, what he does say is he lost a fight and he was robbed. When asked about his record he said "396 or 397 fights with the one loss". He says it matter of factly. If you're autistic and can't recognise sincerity of words and emotional indicators then I can't help you.

I agree, I'd like to see 8 rounds of skills and the show closed. I'd be happy with a 10 round decision as well. The worst thing would be a knockout in the first or second round. That would essentially turn his pro debut into a 12 rounder against Salido who is like a brick wall that doesn't stop coming forward.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Vysotsky said:


> and while you were attending amateur tournaments Vasyl was kicking ass and building a collection of Gold to rival King Tut's.


You're addressing a Lomachenko fan Vysotsky my brotha, just one that keeps it real man-handles fanboyism like a champ. This is a bandwagon not a bangwagon, criticism is part of it as much as praise, cause that's how life is.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

BigBone said:


> You're addressing a Lomachenko fan Vysotsky my brotha, just one that keeps it real man-handles fanboyism like a champ. This is a bandwagon not a bangwagon, criticism is part of it as much as praise, cause that's how life is.


Says the guy who had the thread title talking about "Lomachenko leaving on a stretcher". Says the guy who seems desperate to discredit Lomachenko's amateur record. You're full of shit :lol:


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Discredit his record? I don't even see his record, since it doesn't exist. :lol:

I'm not discrediting him, I'm discrediting your BS. 

Stretcher talk is for boxing insiders brah. You need to be one to get it.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

BigBone said:


> Discredit his record? I don't even see his record, since it doesn't exist. :lol:
> 
> I'm not discrediting him, I'm discrediting your BS.
> 
> Stretcher talk is for boxing insiders brah. You need to be one to get it.


You're seriously slow.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

BigBone said:


> What sort of idiotic argument is this? I got medals for reading in school FFS. Top athletes get crazy amounts of recognition medals and trophies and city keys and dozens of non-competition shit, so that's no evidence. What Dealt_with showed from age 16 to 25 is actually evidence, only that the majority of Vasyl's competitive career shows just 100 fights according to that rather lengthy list. Where is the other 300 officially sanctioned before age 16?
> 
> BW, how do 5 year-olds fight at what 6-7 officially sanctioned tournaments? How do kids have 150 fights by age 10? What are these officially sanctioned amateur tournaments, please, I rally wanna know.


No, it's an argument of double standards ya prick. 
Those are medals from tournaments and boxing related. Yeah, what dealt with showed you was 22 medals in that case. What about all of these other medals? You're brushing them aside as 'non-competition'. The onus of proof is on you to disprove that many of those those are from competition. There are so many that there's probably over 80, especially seeing 6 medals stacked next to eachother in one screen shot. It's a two-way street.


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> No, *it's an argument of double standards *ya prick.
> Those are medals from tournaments and boxing related. Yeah, what dealt with showed you was 22 medals in that case. What about all of these other medals? You're brushing them aside as 'non-competition'. *The onus of proof is on you to disprove that many of those those are from competition*. There are so many that there's probably over 80, especially seeing 6 medals stacked next to eachother in one screen shot. It's a two-way street.


Seriously though BigBone your attempted argument can be made for every amateur boxer in history. Lomachenko's record isn't legit, okay, but neither is any other boxer until footage is provided for every single bout. Rigo, Stevenson, Savon, Papp, Saitov, Tishchenko, are all a bunch of fraudulent bums with fabricated records until they prove otherwise. Think whatever you want and others will do the same. My hope? That you and Dealt will stfu and stop spamming the thread with your hamster wheel of a discussion. Give someone psychotropic drugs and force them to read this thread and their mind would never find its way out.

Respect for the term bangwagon and asian manchild slickster gif. I like your style.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Vysotsky said:


> Lomachenko's record isn't legit, okay, but neither is any other boxer until footage is provided for every single bout. Rigo, Stevenson, Savon, Papp, Saitov, Tishchenko, are all a bunch of fraudulent bums with fabricated records until they prove otherwise.


Didn't I start with this exact statement before you got butthurt? Thx God we're on the same page now. Dear Lord...

With that said, I did also say Cubans keep track of theirs, but since many amateur greats have biographies and all it takes a journalist to check local amateur boxing association records and internationals, maybe some newspaper checking and stuff (lot of time but has been done before), other greats have their records compiled. I have Papp's, Stevenson's and Savon's, and can upload them if you'd like. Neither ever reached 400 fights,, that includes ppl. retiring at 35 not 25, although Savon comes pretty close at 383.

When I claim something I put substance behind it.


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

BigBone said:


> *Didn't I start with this exact statement before you got butthurt? Thx God we're on the same page now. Dear Lord...*
> 
> With that said, I did also say Cubans keep track of theirs, but since many amateur greats have biographies and all it takes a journalist to check local amateur boxing association records and internationals, maybe some newspaper checking and stuff (lot of time but has been done before), other greats have their records compiled. I have Papp's, Stevenson's and Savon's, and can upload them if you'd like. Neither ever reached 400 fights,, that includes ppl. retiring at 35 not 25, although Savon comes pretty close at 383.
> 
> When I claim something I put substance behind it.


You really think iv been following you and dealt's conversation, i see your names i keep scanning. Iv read the 2 or 3 iv quoted. I would be interested to see Papp and Stevenson's actually if you do at some point.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

People need to understand that only because Lomachenko has an official record with only one loss it doesnt mean he actually won every fight. Amateur records are shady as hell. Especially in east europe.
Only because you have these wins on your identification card, it doesnt mean you actually won every one of these fights. Dont know how to call it on english but every amateur boxer has a card with all his fights on (at least in germany).


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Vysotsky said:


> You really think iv been following you and dealt's conversation, i see your names i keep scanning. Iv read the 2 or 3 iv quoted. I would be interested to see Papp and Stevenson's actually if you do at some point.


Ooops, sorry, didn't meant to address you Vys, but Dealt_with. I though he's finally on the same page but it's just you and me. :lol:

Here are the records I have currently on my PC:
http://www.filedropper.com/records_1


----------



## LittleRed (Jun 4, 2013)

Just for the sake of reference Ali had over 100 amateur fights in 6 years.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

LittleRed said:


> Just for the sake of reference Ali had over 100 amateur fights in 6 years.


Ali was the Greatest (boxer/fighter).


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Here's my last post for now about the record discussion. This discourse has actually convinced me that he's actually got a record of 300+ wins. 
The reason being: 
1. He has a trophy cabinet of what looks to be around 80 medals/trophies. 
2. He won 22 competitions consisting of around 100 fights from 2004-2012. 
3. He categorically stated that he fought far less frequently in that period, than he did before. 
4. He broke his hand in the World Amateur Championships in 2009 (where he only conceded 7 points in the whole tournament), and thus had to take some time out in the 2004-2012 period. He also needed time to stack on the lbs to get to 132lbs as they removed the 126lb division. 
5. By saying that the trophies in the cabinet may have been non-tournament achievements, this is making a positive statement, not a negative statement, and thus the onus of proof is on the person to prove this. 
6. He started fighting age 6, there is footage of him in competitive matchups as an amateur, and this footage is video footage, not just a photo of Vasyl having some gloves on.

Fuck the record discussion for now. 
------------------------


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Wait... Do you even understand what amateur boxing means? It is a competitive sport sanctioned by the AIBA or a registered local body. Newsflash: sparring and exhibition isn't part of amateur boxing competition, and AIBA doesn't organize competitive events for 5yos. So to set things straight:

Street fight - not an amateur boxing match
School brawl - not an amateur boxing match
Exhibition - not an amateur boxing match
Sparring - not an amateur boxing match
Gym wars - not an amateur boxing match
Getting your ass kicked by your sister - not an amateur boxing match
Fight Night R4 - not an amateur boxing match

Junior Golden Gloves around age 11-12, cadet, junior, whatever recognized amateur boxing tournaments with age limits and seniors, that is what amateur boxing has. 

So back to those 150 fight between 5 to 10... what amateur boxing tournaments are we talking about? I am aware of none.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

@ControlIsFun

Just watched the Barry Robinson video: 




It's strange seeing a fighter who's 25-3 but loses to 3-2 opponents, however because he has 25 wins over these opponents and slightly better, maybe on those days when he lost, he probably didn't really train..something like that is usually a reason why contender level fighters can lose to bums.

But this is Ramirez's biggest payday and he is coming off a performance that actually engaged him properly (the Bautista fight). I think for that reason, Vasyl is up for a bit of a test, especially because Ramirez is tough and it's a 10 rounder. Ramirez will definitely bring his best especially because of what is at stake. He wouldn't want to ruin any opportunities the Bautista fight set him up for. I really hope Lomachenko doesn't knock Ramirez out and just puts on a Roy Jones UD masterclass.

Barry suggested fighters from bantamweight...there'd be no point in that as Lomachenko is just too big for bantamweights regardless of their ranking, and also..what's the point of fighting a Hasegawa when you can fight someone just as good or worse i.e Walters, for a world title, when this was really Lomachenko's main goal.


----------



## raymann (Jul 6, 2012)

how did lomachenko look in the world series of boxing? as good as the hype?


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

raymann said:


> how did lomachenko look in the world series of boxing? as good as the hype?


Have a look for yourself my friend:


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

http://www.boxingscene.com/verdejo-surprised-with-lomanchekos-very-fast-track--70527

Maybe Verdejo doesn't know he's been in WSB. Funny how he's saying that Loma is 'very strong' when Loma is fighting at 126lbs and Verdejo is actually a lightweight now having fought at 134 and 133.5lbs in his last two fights.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

raymann said:


> how did lomachenko look in the world series of boxing? as good as the hype?


Check opening post.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Hey,I´m looking forward to it a lot, Vasyl is a great great talent for sure.....
But I see that you guys don´t like when some people say that Vasyl is not a one punch ko guy, but there is a footage where he shows that ? It´s really a question...I didn´t see it.. yet.....


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

Vic said:


> Hey,I´m looking forward to it a lot, Vasyl is a great great talent for sure.....
> But I see that you guys don´t like when some people say that Vasyl is not a one punch ko guy, but there is a footage where he shows that ? It´s really a question...I didn´t see it.. yet.....


This hl has alot of his knockdowns. Keep in mind 1) his entire LW career was against bigger guys like Toldeo and Ramirez who are 5'10 140lbers (both are in the hl) 2) knockdowns in the amateurs are rare and knockdowns against world class amateurs very rare yet he did it regularly.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Vic said:


> Hey,I´m looking forward to it a lot, Vasyl is a great great talent for sure.....
> But I see that you guys don´t like when some people say that Vasyl is not a one punch ko guy, but there is a footage where he shows that ? It´s really a question...I didn´t see it.. yet.....


I think he can provide the one punch KO. It's just hard with big ass gloves and headgear. Golovkin showed less power in the pros.

There is some evidence of one punch KO power:




There is another one but I don't remember what fight it was.

But overall, of the Worlds and Olympics, he knocked down 15 out of 27 opponents of the fights that I've seen, some more than once.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Vysotsky said:


> This hl has alot of his knockdowns. Keep in mind 1) his entire LW career was against bigger guys like Toldeo and Ramirez who are 5'10 140lbers (both are in the hl) 2) knockdowns in the amateurs are rare and knockdowns against world class amateurs very rare yet he did it regularly.


Thank you very much. Yeah, that´s the video I needed to watch.....
I see that he stopped Róbson Conceição, who is very good, with a beatiful body shot! Damn.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Actually fuck it, let's stay on this thread as well. This thread is on the 3rd page of google when you type in vasyl lomachenko looool


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

What time this fight on?


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

BUMPY said:


> What time this fight on?


lolz I don't even know yet fammm. I want to find out the same.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

BigBone said:


> Wait... Do you even understand what amateur boxing means? It is a competitive sport sanctioned by the AIBA or a registered local body. Newsflash: sparring and exhibition isn't part of amateur boxing competition, and AIBA doesn't organize competitive events for 5yos. So to set things straight:
> 
> Street fight - not an amateur boxing match
> School brawl - not an amateur boxing match
> ...


Do you think the only competition that happens is tournaments? There are amateur fight nights (fully sanctioned and recognised by AIBA) every second/third week where I'm from and boxing is just a niche sport. In Eastern Europe they love combat sports. You really are clueless and making a very poor argument here.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

raymann said:


> how did lomachenko look in the world series of boxing? as good as the hype?


A bit up and down in my opinion. Fighting bigger guys, working on different things, and fighting every two weeks (so can't really peak for anything) resulted in some performances where he didn't look as jaw dropping as he has been. He was still great and beat some elite guys.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

BUMPY said:


> What time this fight on?


2am-5:30am 
But you can watch the other undercards not included in the PPV here: 
http://www.toprank.tv/shared/media/...endar_event_id=195-185792&content_id=31110991


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> 2am-5:30am
> But you can watch the other undercards not included in the PPV here:
> http://www.toprank.tv/shared/media/...endar_event_id=195-185792&content_id=31110991


I'll never make it. Thanks though man.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Fucking hell, it's not even 4pm yet in America apparently haha


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

BUMPY said:


> I'll never make it. Thanks though man.


You going to sleep?

Don't give up on Lomaaaaaa lool


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> You going to sleep?
> 
> Don't give up on Lomaaaaaa lool


Yeah I'm too tired man. Quite looking forward to the suspense of typing in Bradley v Marquez and Lomachenko into google tomorrow morning!


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> @ControlIsFun
> 
> Just watched the Barry Robinson video:
> 
> ...


That guy makes so many assumptions it's not funny. He thinks he can read minds and claims that Lomachenko fans "don't understand the business of boxing and how it works". He really comes off as a guy insecure about Eastern European fighters. I can't believe the dude is examining a boxrec record to find a MD decision against an average opponent. Does he know the situation around the fight, the style clash etc.? Nobody is going to proclaim Lomachenko as Mike Tyson if he beats Jose Ramirez. It's just an exceptional debut before Lomachenko moves on to bigger and better things. Slow down Barry :lol:
For a guy who proclaims himself as an expert on boxing he sure as hell has a lot of tilang1000 in him.

Edit: Now he's saying that Lomachenko should've been fighting a better opponent :rofl

Now he's saying that he could've fought at Bantam atsch. Hey Barry, you know they're lining him up for a shot at Salido for the WBO belt? That's why they chose an opponent ranked by the WBO for this elimination bout. Somebody might think that you don't know about the business of boxing........
@ControlIsFun


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> That guy makes so many assumptions it's not funny.


:roflatsch


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> :roflatsch


Learn the difference between a prediction and an assumption :cheers


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> That guy makes so many assumptions it's not funny. He thinks he can read minds and claims that Lomachenko fans "don't understand the business of boxing and how it works". He really comes off as a guy insecure about Eastern European fighters. I can't believe the dude is examining a boxrec record to find a MD decision against an average opponent. Does he know the situation around the fight, the style clash etc.? Nobody is going to proclaim Lomachenko as Mike Tyson if he beats Jose Ramirez. It's just an exceptional debut before Lomachenko moves on to bigger and better things. Slow down Barry :lol:
> For a guy who proclaims himself as an expert on boxing he sure as hell has a lot of tilang1000 in him.
> 
> Edit: Now he's saying that Lomachenko should've been fighting a better opponent :rofl
> ...


:lol: I know man. 
I found that statement so unnecessary, especially when he spends over half of the video saying he should have fought a Top 15 bantamweight lool Tiliang1000 2.0 
I was wondering why people are so quick to have a negative attitude towards a Euro fighter, it's weird.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

He genuinely knows fuck all about Vasyl's WSB opponents also btw, I don't know where his comment went but he wrote that Vasyl's WSB opponents haven't got the potential to be good pros loool


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

wtf, all he's saying is that Jose Ramirez is a good opponent for his first fight as a pro and it's obvious Lomachenko has skills. He's just saying that just because he beats him, won't mean that he's already an atg and the best boxer in the world. There were better opponents available if he wanted to make a huge statement. Imo, I think beating Ramirez in your first fight is a really big deal of course, but I agree with basically everything he said. 
Ramirez isn't that good and has lost to a few guys with losing records and a small number of fights


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> wtf, all he's saying is that Jose Ramirez is a good opponent for his first fight as a pro and it's obvious Lomachenko has skills. He's just saying that just because he beats him, won't mean that he's already an atg and the best boxer in the world. There were better opponents available if he wanted to make a huge statement. Imo, I think beating Ramirez in your first fight is a really big deal of course, but I agree with basically everything he said.
> Ramirez isn't that good and has lost to a few guys with losing records and a small number of fights


He goes through a list of fighters saying "He could have fought Walters, Gradovich, Salido etc." for his debut? :lol:... I also like how he stops at Salido to make sure everyone knows he's 'past it'. Funny that he's being lined up as Lomachenko's next opponent.
It takes a dumb person to believe that people aren't going to notice obvious motives/biases.

The point of the fight is to set up a title shot, Lomachenko wanted it in his first fight but that wasn't possible. So why list the names of beltholders as better possible opponents when it's actually not possible to fight them, and when Ramirez over 10 is already ridiculous for a pro debut?

Are you related to Barry? A million styles boxing :rofl


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> He genuinely knows fuck all about Vasyl's WSB opponents also btw, I don't know where his comment went but he wrote that Vasyl's WSB opponents haven't got the potential to be good pros loool


You and dealt_with need to get some shit through your thick skulls. _*The WSB is remedial boxing*_. Stop mentioning it like its some measuring stick of quality. It's not. Its awful.



bballchump11 said:


> wtf, all he's saying is that Jose Ramirez is a good opponent for his first fight as a pro and it's obvious Lomachenko has skills. He's just saying that just because he beats him, won't mean that he's already an atg and the best boxer in the world. There were better opponents available if he wanted to make a huge statement. Imo, I think beating Ramirez in your first fight is a really big deal of course, but I agree with basically everything he said.
> Ramirez isn't that good and has lost to a few guys with losing records and a small number of fights


I agree with everything coach Barry said aswell. I'm not sure what tweelde dee and tweedle dum are going on about. Ramirez is a game fighter but beating him doesn't mean you've 'arrived'. And I don't think Loma is going to beat him honestly.



Dealt_with said:


> *It takes a dumb person to believe that people aren't going to notice obvious motives/biases.*
> 
> The point of the fight is to set up a title shot, Lomachenko wanted it in his first fight but that wasn't possible. So why list the names of beltholders as better possible opponents when it's actually not possible to fight them, and when Ramirez over 10 is already ridiculous for a pro debut?
> 
> Are you related to Barry? A million styles boxing :rofl


Look who's talking. :-(


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

you know it's crazy but as the fight gets closer I'm getting just as hyped to watch lomachenko as i am to watch bradley vs marquez i'm fucking stoked!


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

browsing said:


> You and dealt_with need to get some shit through your thick skulls. _*The WSB is remedial boxing*_. Stop mentioning it like its some measuring stick of quality. It's not. Its awful.
> 
> I agree with everything coach Barry said aswell. I'm not sure what tweelde dee and tweedle dum are going on about. Ramirez is a game fighter but beating him doesn't mean you've 'arrived'. And I don't think Loma is going to beat him honestly.
> 
> Look who's talking. :-(


WSB is a good indicator of who will be successful. WSB alone is not enough, we need to analyse the fighters in WSB to get a good idea of how they'll be as pros. Someone like Derevyanchenko which I mentioned in a post yesterday I think, will clearly make a good pro because 1. He's 18-1 in WSB 2. He can clearly pace himself pretty easy and has the style to enable him to do that over 12 3. He can take a good punch. WSB alone without analysis aint enough.

I actually agree with Bazza on a lot of what he said. But he's being a sneaky cunt loool you have to have read the other thread that he's in, his old video and his new video to realise. He's butthurt and it passively shows :lol:


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> He goes through a list of fighters saying "He could have fought Walters, Gradovich, Salido etc." for his debut? :lol:... I also like how he stops at Salido to make sure everyone knows he's 'past it'. Funny that he's being lined up as Lomachenko's next opponent.
> It takes a dumb person to believe that people aren't going to notice obvious motives/biases.
> 
> The point of the fight is to set up a title shot, Lomachenko wanted it in his first fight but that wasn't possible. So why list the names of beltholders as better possible opponents when it's actually not possible to fight them, and when Ramirez over 10 is already ridiculous for a pro debut?
> ...


You think I'm related to him? I should ask if you're in love with Lomachenko?

and I don't agree with him going through a list of 118 pounders. But there were better fights that he could have made with guys at 122 and 126. I think Ramirez is already good enough though for a debut.



browsing said:


> I agree with everything coach Barry said aswell. I'm not sure what tweelde dee and tweedle dum are going on about. Ramirez is a game fighter but beating him doesn't mean you've 'arrived'. And I don't think Loma is going to beat him honestly.


yeah exactly. That's the only thing he was saying. He just didn't want people to say he should be p4p rated just for beating him. And I think he'll beat Ramirez tonight. Salido is when I have my questions.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah exactly. That's the only thing he was saying. He just didn't want people to say he should be p4p rated just for beating him. And I think he'll beat Ramirez tonight. Salido is when I have my questions.


And who is going to be ranking Lomachenko as p4p for beating Ramirez? I haven't seen a single person claim that. Unless he demolished Salido he wouldn't p4p after that either.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Royal-T-Bag said:


> you know it's crazy but as the fight gets closer I'm getting just as hyped to watch lomachenko as i am to watch bradley vs marquez i'm fucking stoked!


Same, I'm more hyped for the Loma fight but I know why you're hyped too, the Lomahater lol


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Anthony Ogogo ‏@AnthonyOgogo 13h
All the beat to @LomachenkoVasyl on your pro debut tonight. Probably the best amateur boxer I've ever seen.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> And who is going to be ranking Lomachenko as p4p for beating Ramirez? I haven't seen a single person claim that. Unless he demolished Salido he wouldn't p4p after that either.


you think he'd beat Erik Morales, Mikey Garcia, Mayweather at 130, etc. He's probably talking about guys like you who'll go after this fight and makes more claims like that


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> WSB is a good indicator of who will be successful. WSB alone is not enough, we need to analyse the fighters in WSB to get a good idea of how they'll be as pros. Someone like Derevyanchenko which I mentioned in a post yesterday I think, will clearly make a good pro because 1. He's 18-1 in WSB 2. He can clearly pace himself pretty easy and has the style to enable him to do that over 12 3. He can take a good punch. WSB alone without analysis aint enough.
> 
> I actually agree with Bazza on a lot of what he said. But he's being a sneaky cunt loool you have to have read the other thread that he's in, his old video and his new video to realise. He's butthurt and it passively shows :lol:


Barry has been following the sport objectively probably longer than many guys on this forum. He's simply not buying into any hype of an unproven fighter. I'm not either. I liked Rigondeaux for the longest but I couldn't say much about him until he actually started completely outclassing other big money prize fighters in the professional game. Lomachenko, for as good as he is, has many things that makes him suspect in the pro-ranks and OBJECTIVE boxing aficionados see that clearly. Barry (and others) are just keen on pointing that out to same degree in which you and other fanatic Lomachenko fan's are insistent on pointing out his unproven worth.

Tonight's fight is going to be very interesting for a variety of reasons and honestly..I can't wait!


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

browsing said:


> Barry has been following the sport objectively probably longer than many guys on this forum. He's simply not buying into any hype of an unproven fighter. I'm not either. I liked Rigondeaux for the longest but I couldn't say much about him until he actually started completely outclassing other big money prize fighters in the professional game. Lomachenko, for as good as he is, *has many things that makes him suspect in the pro-ranks and OBJECTIVE boxing aficionados see that clearly*. Barry (and others) are just keen on pointing that out to same degree in which you and other fanatic Lomachenko fan's are insistent on pointing out his unproven worth.
> 
> Tonight's fight is going to be very interesting for a variety of reasons and honestly..I can't wait!











Please tell me more..


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Same, I'm more hyped for the Loma fight but I know why you're hyped too, the Lomahater lol


No i'm excited to watch him, i admit he's got the potential to be an ATG but you and dealtwith and others that got carried away make it hard to root for him, still I'm excited to watch a potential great but I won't deny that I would also kind of love it if he lost.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> you think he'd beat Erik Morales, Mikey Garcia, Mayweather at 130, etc. He's probably talking about guys like you who'll go after this fight and makes more claims like that


Yeah I do. That's what I was talking about before, it's a prediction. He has immense skills and he'll get a chance to build his resume. I'm not going to rank Lomachenko any higher even if he's breathtaking against Ramirez because he's been beating better opponents (Selimov, Toledo, Verdejo, Valdez etc.) for years.


----------



## Jay (May 31, 2012)

How long til Loma gets in the ring? First person to tell me gets nothing, but I will appreciate it.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Jay said:


> How long til Loma gets in the ring? First person to tell me gets nothing, but I will appreciate it.


It should be the first bout so ~30 minutes I think.


----------



## stevebhoy87 (Jun 4, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> It should be the first bout so ~30 minutes I think.


It's second bout in, so probably just before 3am UK time


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

This maybe the most hyped an amateur has ever been for their "pro debut" since I've been following. He better not fucking disappoint, dealt_with you shameless nuthugger.


----------



## Jay (May 31, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> It should be the first bout so ~30 minutes I think.





stevebhoy87 said:


> It's second bout in, so probably just before 3am UK time


Grrrr I want to go the gym.

Two different answers, 30 minutes is pointless for gym, 1 hour is enough for a quick workout.

Anyone got any other ideas?


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

stevebhoy87 said:


> It's second bout in, so probably just before 3am UK time


Which bout is first? Are there 3 or 4 fights?


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Jay said:


> Grrrr I want to go the gym.
> 
> Two different answers, 30 minutes is pointless for gym, 1 hour is enough for a quick workout.
> 
> Anyone got any other ideas?


Fuck the gym, it's too late now! The fights will be starting soon. Just do a home workout.


----------



## Brauer (Jun 24, 2013)

Jay said:


> Grrrr I want to go the gym.
> 
> Two different answers, 30 minutes is pointless for gym, 1 hour is enough for a quick workout.
> 
> Anyone got any other ideas?


45 minutes


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> This maybe the most hyped an amateur has ever been for their "pro debut" since I've been following. He better not fucking disappoint, dealt_with you shameless nuthugger.


You'd know about hugging nuts, you're the one all gaga over a cross dresser.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Which bout is first? Are there 3 or 4 fights?


Seanie Monaghan vs Anthony Caputo-Smith


----------



## stevebhoy87 (Jun 4, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Which bout is first? Are there 3 or 4 fights?


4 bouts on the main card, Monaghan vs Smith first, then Loma


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Ok guys, the Caputo Smith fight will start probably at 2:10 or 2:15


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> You'd know about hugging nuts, you're the one all gaga over a cross dresser.


Youre the @BoxingDomain of Team Lomachenko :lol:


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Seanie Monaghan vs Anthony Caputo-Smith





stevebhoy87 said:


> 4 bouts on the main card, Monaghan vs Smith first, then Loma


Thanks lads


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Fight time. :lol:


----------



## conradically (Jul 12, 2013)

browsing said:


> Fight time. :lol:


9-9 first round?


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

He's okay not the second coming like some want you to believe.


----------



## lomach (Oct 13, 2013)

Lomachenko is doing very well. Amazing debut!


----------



## lomach (Oct 13, 2013)

Wow, impressive first win. So who will he be fighting next?


----------



## ponysmallhorse (Jun 7, 2013)

LOl carried his opponent as much as he could. 
One thing is for sure, he can punch.


----------



## ponysmallhorse (Jun 7, 2013)

Is this you Vasyl? Posting between rounds?


----------



## SimplyTuck (Jun 4, 2013)

Classy fighter, look forward to more!


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

impressive but needs to work on d, right now he'd get caught plenty by a good champion level fighter, amazing for a debut but a ways to go still he def needs to work on somethings. he's def not what dealt with and gaul made him out to be, i'll give him credit though he's a tough bastard, takes a good shot and has pop


----------



## lomach (Oct 13, 2013)

Definitely he can punch. All what was needed is to change gloves :bbb


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

impressive power and toughness

needs to work on d, right now he'd get caught plenty by a good champion level fighter, amazing for a debut but a ways to go still he def needs to work on some things. he's def not what dealt with and gaul made him out to be, i'll give him credit though he's a tough bastard, takes a good shot and has pop. can you eleive dealt with was telling us a debuting loma would beat 130 champion level mayweather?


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

:lol: @Dealt_with

Do we need to go over just how much Lomachenko ain't the shit you made him out to be? Better than Mayweather? Beating Rigondeaux? He won. But he was not impressive and Ramirez obviously took a dive even Max Kellerman wasn't buying that shit.

El ***** goes to an absolute war against Boom Boom but gets strafed and spins on the floor like a bottle top. :lol:


----------



## Zico (Jun 5, 2012)

Impressive debut :good


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Royal-T-Bag said:


> impressive power and toughness
> 
> needs to work on d, right now he'd get caught plenty by a good champion level fighter, amazing for a debut but a ways to go still he def needs to work on some things. he's def not what dealt with and gaul made him out to be, i'll give him credit though he's a tough bastard, takes a good shot and has pop. can you eleive dealt with was telling us a debuting loma would beat 130 champion level mayweather?


I disagree with you completely. 
I'm not doubting Lomachenko's toughness but his power is still out. Ramirez was showing he was there to dive from the very beginning. It brought Jones Jrs ire out when he questioned why Ramirez was so willing to go to the floor. Max Kellerman ask Lomachenko why his power was able to put down a tough guy like Ramirez but didn't do shit against guys in the WSB. Max could barely talk to Ramirez.


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

I can't deal with **** in boxing I'm sorry. I hope he gets knocked out.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Guy is a tremendous fighter. He's ready. I believe.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

browsing said:


> :lol: @Dealt_with
> 
> Do we need to go over just how much Lomachenko ain't the shit you made him out to be? Better than Mayweather? Beating Rigondeaux? He won. But he was not impressive and Ramirez obviously took a dive even Max Kellerman wasn't buying that shit.
> 
> El ***** goes to an absolute war against Boom Boom but gets strafed and spins on the floor like a bottle top. :lol:


You haven't boxed before have you?
He's not impressive and yet you're convinced Ramirez took a dive? Poor browsing can't comprehend what he saw so is coming out with the conspiracy theories? :lol:


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Roy Jones is the man and he knows what's up with Lomachenko. Looks like Lomachenko is going to have a lot of haters (from the US) :lol:


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

I'm glad we got this shit out of the way. No more of this Lomachenko hype. :lol:


----------



## The Sweet Science (Jun 5, 2013)

I like the guy, but Rigondeaux beats him.


----------



## lomach (Oct 13, 2013)

browsing said:


> Max Kellerman ask Lomachenko why his power was able to put down a tough guy like Ramirez but didn't do shit against guys in the WSB. Max could barely talk to Ramirez.


Lol. Have you seen his fights in WSB? How he didn't do shit? He won all his fights and knocked down alot of times. Don't you understand that in amateur and semi-pro boxing the gloves are different than in pro boxing? It's much much harder to knockout there.
By the way his translator was very bad. Lomachenko answered exactly the same, that it's the matter of gloves.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Kellerman is a dumb fuck sometimes. 

1. His opponents in WSB were huge, i.e 140lbs
2. Padded gloves
3. Cannot clinch fists with those gloves
4. Ramirez was 126lbs 

- Loma's power was actually insane in tht fight. Any legit power punch really affected Ramirez.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Kellerman is a dumb fuck sometimes.
> 
> 1. His opponents in WSB were huge, i.e 140lbs
> 2. Padded gloves
> ...


It's just ignorance, we've seen how many people on here have repeated the same shit. No matter how many times you tell them about the size of his opponents, the gloves and that stoppages are less common in the WSB than in the amateurs it still doesn't sink in.
Now he stops a 28 fight professional who has never been stopped with a single body shot in the 4th round and the same people are coming up with conspiracy theories :lol:


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

Hopefully this will be the last we see of Cruz


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> It's just ignorance, we've seen how many people on here have repeated the same shit. No matter how many times you tell them about the size of his opponents, the gloves and that stoppages are less common in the WSB than in the amateurs it still doesn't sink in.
> Now he stops a 28 fight professional who has never been stopped with a single body shot in the 4th round and the same people are coming up with conspiracy theories :lol:


:verysad It's very annoying.

I'd have to watch the fight again (and I will after the Bradley-Marquez fight), I didn't think Ramirez cleanly landed punches nevertheless, if more landed than I thought, I know that the reason why they did is because Loma is still trying to figure out how to pace himself, and Anatoly was also telling him between rounds that he can go faster etc. It's something that Loma will learn. He's going to go through a war with Salido in order to learn. I don't think this Ramirez fight taught him as much as we'd all have liked, about pacing. We already knew about his combos, speed, punching power.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

browsing said:


> Ramirez is a game fighter but beating him doesn't mean you've 'arrived'. And I don't think Loma is going to beat him honestly.


What was that browsing? :lol::deal:yep
Oh Ramirez took a dive apparently :rofl:rofl


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> :verysad It's very annoying.
> 
> I'd have to watch the fight again (and I will after the Bradley-Marquez fight), I didn't think Ramirez cleanly landed punches nevertheless, if more landed than I thought, I know that the reason why they did is because Loma is still trying to figure out how to pace himself, and Anatoly was also telling him between rounds that he can go faster etc. It's something that Loma will learn. He's going to go through a war with Salido in order to learn. I don't think this Ramirez fight taught him as much as we'd all have liked, about pacing. We already knew about his combos, speed, punching power.


Yeah it will be sink or swim against Salido, I would've really liked to see it go 10 against Ramirez.


----------



## Brauer (Jun 24, 2013)

Unlike most people here, I think Lomachenko is ready for Salido. Salido has bad defense and will get counter punched a lot by Lomachenko. As long as Loma prepares for those overhand rights, which he will likely do, he'll avoid them and beat Salido as a result.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Brauer said:


> Unlike most people here, I think Lomachenko is ready for Salido. Salido has bad defense and will get counter punched a lot by Lomachenko. As long as Loma prepares for those overhand rights, which he will likely do, he'll avoid them and beat Salido as a result.


I'd still back him to beat Salido, but it's a bad style match up for your first 12 rounder. Ramirez brought a similar style but it was only for four rounds so that gives it some uncertainty.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Brauer said:


> Unlike most people here, I think Lomachenko is ready for Salido. Salido has bad defense and will get counter punched a lot by Lomachenko. As long as Loma prepares for those overhand rights, which he will likely do, he'll avoid them and beat Salido as a result.


If a guy like Ramirez can put such a pressure on you a guy like Salido will do much worse. As Long he dont gets stopped he will come for 12 rounds throwing big shots non stop. It would be a hard fight for Lomachenko thats for sure and he would get huge credit for taking it and even more if he wins.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> I'd still back him to beat Salido, but it's a bad style match up for your first 12 rounder. Ramirez brought a similar style but it was only for four rounds so that gives it some uncertainty.


Yeah same, exactly. If Vasyl wins a competitive 116-112, people are going to say 'haha, he's no Mayweather!' when something like a 116-112 decision when you haven't even adjusted to 12 rounds in practice, is fucking amazing.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Yeah same, exactly. If Vasyl wins a competitive 116-112, people are going to say 'haha, he's no Mayweather!' when something like a 116-112 decision when you haven't even adjusted to 12 rounds in practice, is fucking amazing.


Exactly, it would probably be the same tools who gave up on Rigo after the Cordoba fight.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

dont overrate him man

it was a decent win but i wasnt very impressed tbh.

rigo beats him


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> dont overrate him man
> 
> it was a decent win but i wasnt very impressed tbh.
> 
> rigo beats him


Cool story. You dumb.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Ok I'm already fed up of the surface level 'he doesn't justify the hype'. He will show he is exactly the ATG we think he is, providing scary dominating performances once he's adjusted to 12 rounds like any normal professional has.

He's mocked for a KO4 victory where every big shot he landed stunned who was the WBO International Featherweight Champion. He's mocked for beating a guy who couldn't even land clean on him. You need to start thinking Mayweather-De La Hoya when looking at Lomachenko's ability to roll and slip, don't watch the fight if you're going to not even realise Loma's defense.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Watched the fight again. Lomachenko fought a flawless fight, those cuffing punches from Ramirez looked far less effective on the second viewing, I don't think he landed anything.
What a debut, fought at a measured pace and knocked out a 28 fight professional who had never been stopped before early on in the fight.


----------



## Thawk888 (Jun 8, 2013)

Fucking fanatics.


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

you know what, the kid has great handspeed and power, he might be able to take salido out before he gets cooking cause orlando is there to be hit and kinda slow, I can see loma taking him but if he lets it go past 6 he'll start to get worn down and could lose. I would not like his chances vs the likes of garcia or even mares yet.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Ok I'm already fed up of the surface level 'he doesn't justify the hype'. He will show he is exactly the ATG we think he is, providing scary dominating performances once he's adjusted to 12 rounds like any normal professional has.
> 
> He's mocked for a KO4 victory where every big shot he landed stunned who was the WBO International Featherweight Champion. He's mocked for beating a guy who couldn't even land clean on him. You need to start thinking Mayweather-De La Hoya when looking at Lomachenko's ability to roll and slip, don't watch the fight if you're going to not even realise Loma's defense.


That's what I really noticed on second viewing, he has that Pernell Whitaker ability of knowing what punches are going to be thrown before they're thrown. And his subtle movement to make everything just miss, he really is complete. I think that subtle movement confuses some people into thinking he's taking punches.
Everything he does is perfectly integrating offence and defence, I've never seen a fighter able to transition between offence and defence within single movements like Lomachenko does.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Thawk888 said:


> Fucking fanatics.


Fucking haters who hate for the sake of hating. Have a word to yourself.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

I know when people watch it again properly, they'll be saying the same things as us.

But here's the KO anyway. Crazy power.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

"His punches to the body hurt more than the punches to my head. He's so fast. *I'm really hurting. His body punches were just killing me*," said Ramirez. "When I signed for this fight, I knew what I was getting into. He's a world class athlete. He's a great fighter and he'll be a great champion." - Ramirez post-fight.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> I know when people watch it again properly, they'll be saying the same things as us.
> 
> But here's the KO anyway. Crazy power.


I think you guys are overdoing it. From what I saw tonight everyone said he had a great debut.. People just don't think he would have beat 130lb Mayweather tonight, like your buddy was claiming he was ready to do. He'll get his praise if he continues to look good, and guys back off about how he's the best thing ever. :cheers


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

So it's confirmed all over twitter that Salido will have his first world title defense against Lomachenko at January 23rd.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

LoMANchenko punched him so hard with a leftie to the liver he rolled 2 meters to his right side.

Pure power
:deal


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Ok I'm already fed up of the surface level 'he doesn't justify the hype'. He will show he is exactly the ATG we think he is, providing scary dominating performances once he's adjusted to 12 rounds like any normal professional has.
> 
> He's mocked for a KO4 victory where every big shot he landed stunned who was the WBO International Featherweight Champion. He's mocked for beating a guy who couldn't even land clean on him. You need to start thinking Mayweather-De La Hoya when looking at Lomachenko's ability to roll and slip, don't watch the fight if you're going to not even realise Loma's defense.


hey I got no problem with you. From the jump you said he'd need a little time to adjust to the pros. you said ridiculous shit like, "he could beat Mayweather possibly after having 10 fights". Which I obviously don't agree with, but w/e. 
I have an issue with your boy dealt_with who said he'd do all these things w/o any pro fights. He said a 0-0 Lomachenko could be ATGs at 126 and 130.

I think he's really good and with a few more fights can get adjusted and show his true greatness, but he's not there atm. I can see his skill, but it hasn't made the full transition to the pros. Don't take the criticism people are saying about him to heart. Nobody thinks he's a bum or an average fighter. We're just saying that he currently isn't the most complete boxer, or has the best defense or could beat Erik Morales at this particular moment. :cheers

pretty good poist for a guy who's tipsy


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Dude looked impressive. The bar was freaking out when he landed that crazy ass upper-cut combo to Ramirez's head. Only the Flomos are the ones that are hating on his impressive, unprecedented accomplishment this night. It was very, very impressive. Flomos would only be impressed if Lomachenko started out fighting bums, no-hopers, and waiting until rivals are old farts before fighting them and then go on about how he's undefeated with a shit resume.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> hey I got no problem with you. From the jump you said he'd need a little time to adjust to the pros. you said ridiculous shit like, "he could beat Mayweather possibly after having 10 fights". Which I obviously don't agree with, but w/e.
> I have an issue with your boy dealt_with who said he'd do all these things w/o any pro fights. He said a 0-0 Lomachenko could be ATGs at 126 and 130.
> 
> I think he's really good and with a few more fights can get adjusted and show his true greatness, but he's not there atm. I can see his skill, but it hasn't made the full transition to the pros. Don't take the criticism people are saying about him to heart. Nobody thinks he's a bum or an average fighter. We're just saying that he currently isn't the most complete boxer, or has the best defense or could beat Erik Morales at this particular moment. :cheers
> ...


Where can Lomachenko improve? He's a complete fighter, which is why he made his debut against a 25-3 fighter and stopped him in the 4th with a body shot, and why he is fighting for the title against a dangerous Salido in his next fight.
Watch the fight again and show me where Lomachenko wasn't in complete control, show me where Ramirez landed a flush punch.
Roy Jones knows boxing better than anyone and listen to him talk about Lomachenko.
You like boxers who stay away from their opponents (Floyd, Rigo) so that's how you're conditioned to view 'good defence'. Lomachenko fights primarily on the inside, and he takes everything off punches, he parries and makes subtle movements to make sure he's taking nothing. It's one thing to anticipate and make punches miss on the outside but it's another thing to do it on the inside, and Lomachenko is the best in that regard. 
Watch the fight again closely and you'll see that any success you thought Ramirez was having wasn't actually there.
It's something that worries me about Lomachenko when it comes to future decisions, fans and judges often miss the subtle things. Lomachenko is complete, and he showed that he's perfectly suited for the pro game.


----------



## Joaquín Guzmán (May 8, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Dude looked impressive. The bar was freaking out when he landed that crazy ass upper-cut combo to Ramirez's head. Only the Flomos are the ones that are hating on his impressive, unprecedented accomplishment this night. It was very, very impressive. Flomos would only be impressed if Lomachenko started out fighting bums, no-hopers, and waiting until rivals are old farts before fighting them and then go on about how he's undefeated with a shit resume.


Are you really using the word 'Flomos'?

Come on mate, we're all fucking adults here.

Anyhow, very fucking impressive debut for sure, the finishing punches were sick.

Be interesting to see how far he goes.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Peter said:


> Are you really using the word 'Flomos'?
> 
> Come on mate, we're all fucking adults here.
> 
> ...


Calm the fuck down. People still use the term Pac-tards, and I haven't seen you in those thread saying shit. It really is only Flomos that hate him because of what Dealt said about him beating a prime Mayweather. I find it absolutely hilarious, though.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Calm the fuck down. People still use the term Pac-tards, and I haven't seen you in those thread saying shit. It really is only Flomos that hate him because of what Dealt said about him beating a prime Mayweather. I find it absolutely hilarious, though.


does he beat Mikey Garcia?


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

He reminded me a bit of Ortiz where at times he'd switch and come forward and at others he'd backpedal, he also fights with a similar guard and throws his combinations like Ortiz does, but more importantly he has a better defensive and doesn't seem like a hot-head.

What weight would him and Rigo fight at? He seemed a lot bigger to me - still I think Rigo would beat him.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

BUMPY said:


> He reminded me a bit of Ortiz where at times he'd switch and come forward and at others he'd backpedal, he also fights with a similar guard and throws his combinations like Ortiz does, but more importantly he has a better defensive and doesn't seem like a hot-head.
> 
> What weight would him and Rigo fight at? He seemed a lot bigger to me - still I think Rigo would beat him.


I don't think he fights or moves like Ortiz in the slightest.
Lomachenko weighed in at 125 and was 129 in the ring, my guess is that it'll be at a 124 catch weight. Rigondeaux will be an easier fight than Salido imo.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> Rigondeaux will be an easier fight than Salido imo.


:rofl

At least now you know who Salido is, unlike a few weeks back when you said he has no chance.


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> I don't think he fights or moves like Ortiz in the slightest.
> Lomachenko weighed in at 125 and was 129 in the ring, my guess is that it'll be at a 124 catch weight. Rigondeaux will be an easier fight than Salido imo.


There is definitely a similarity man. Either way it was a bloody good debut.

From what I've seen he actually looks better defensively when coming forward and we know Rigo will run so it should be interesting to watch. I just think Rigo will prove classier and catch Loma with counters especially the left to the body. I may change my mind yet, his next few fights will be very telling.


----------



## Joaquín Guzmán (May 8, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Calm the fuck down. People still use the term Pac-tards, and I haven't seen you in those thread saying shit. It really is only Flomos that hate him because of what Dealt said about him beating a prime Mayweather. I find it absolutely hilarious, though.


Is there even any Flomos on here though?

What defines a Flomo anyway?

I mean, I think Floyd Mayweather is the best boxer on the planet by a considerable distance and without a shadow of a doubt an absolute lock for at least top 5 ATG.

Am I a Flomo then?


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Good performance, kept his cool and picked his shots well. Going to be good seeing more of him.

But jeez the guy looked like a Welter :lol: wonder what weight he's going to wind up at.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Peter said:


> Is there even any Flomos on here though?
> 
> What defines a Flomo anyway?
> 
> ...


Uhh hope you mean of this era...not all time...because he isn't close to top 5 p4p all time...seriously


----------



## Joaquín Guzmán (May 8, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> Uhh hope you mean of this era...not all time...because he isn't close to top 5 p4p all time...seriously


That's the beauty of life mate, we're all entitled to our opinion and I think he is.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Peter said:


> That's the beauty of life mate, we're all entitled to our opinion and I think he is.


I'd agree if you were talking purely from film evidence. Resume he is no where near...like here is a run down of the guy I have rated 5th Ezzard Charles

Top 10 Contenders:

Marty Simmons
Anton Christoforidis
Booker Beckwith
Jose Basora
Mose Brown
Billy Smith (x2)
Erv Sarlin (x2)
Fitzie Fitzpatrick (x2)
Sam Baroudi
Elmer Ray
Joe Baksi
Gus Lesnevich
Steve Mamakos
Pat Valentino
Freddie Beshore
Nick Barone
Lee Oma
Rex Layne (x2)
Joe Kahut
Cesar Brion
Tommy Harrison
Bob Satterfield
Coley Wallace
Charley Norkus
John Holman

HOF Fighters Beaten:

Charley Burley (x2)
Joey Maxim (x5)
Archie Moore (x3)
Jimmy Bivins (x4)
Jersey Joe Walcott (x2)
Joe Louis
Lloyd Marshall (x2)
Teddy Yarosz

Charles has 20 victories over HOFers with guys like Burley rated one of the greatest middleweights ever, Moore usually is regarded as the greatest light heavy ever and Louis is considered by many the greatest heavy, with Walcott a top 15 all time Heavyweight. The only HOF for certain Floyd has beaten is Juan. Altogether Charles has 49 victories over top 10 fighters and hall of famers...more fights than Floyd has let alone against top 10 or HOF quality fighters.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

BigBone said:


> :rofl
> 
> At least now you know who Salido is, unlike a few weeks back when you said he has no chance.


What are you even talking about? I've always maintained that Salido is the toughest style match up for Vasyl. I said the same thing with Mikey Garcia, I think Salido is the tougher style match up.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

What's funny is that Floyd has beaten more top 10 contenders than Duran...


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> Good performance, kept his cool and picked his shots well. Going to be good seeing more of him.
> 
> But jeez the guy looked like a Welter :lol: wonder what weight he's going to wind up at.


He weighed 129 in the ring compared to Ramirez 135. The fact he put such a small amount of weight back on is a concern for me, he should be staying larger and cutting to be the larger guy in the ring, rather than keeping his weight down all the time. He may just be getting ready for the Rigo catchweight bout.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> What are you even talking about? I've always maintained that Salido is the toughest style match up for Vasyl. I said the same thing with Mikey Garcia, I think Salido is the tougher style match up.


No, you held against Mikey Garcia and his punching power that "he couldn't even knock out a guy like Salido", and now that 39-12 guy has a better chance than Rigo? Dunno if this logic failure is worse or after arguing about great records as sign of greatness, you just ignore Rigo's unbeaten run in the last 10 years to a 39-12 guy.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

BigBone said:


> No, you held against Mikey Garcia and his punching power that "he couldn't even knock out a guy like Salido", and now that 39-12 guy has a better chance than Rigo? Dunno if this logic failure is worse or after arguing about great records as sign of greatness, you just ignore Rigo's unbeaten run in the last 10 years to a 39-12 guy.


Is Engrish your first language? I have no idea what you're trying to say with this rambling.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

okay you stupid cunt :lol:


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

BigBone said:


> okay you stupid cunt :lol:


No seriously, your English is terrible. Reading that as it is makes zero sense, I'd have to be guessing as to what you're trying to say. I invite anybody else to tell me what you're trying to say.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Pointing out the occasions where you contradict to yourself and bringing up non-sensual argument like trophy cabinet and shit. :lol:

Just... take some time off brah, enjoy the win while we have level discussion here.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

BigBone said:


> Pointing out the occasions where you contradict to yourself and bringing up non-sensual argument like trophy cabinet and shit. :lol:
> 
> Just... take some time off brah, enjoy the win while we have level discussion here.


Non-sensual? Again, your English is terrible.


----------



## lomach (Oct 13, 2013)

By the way Lomachenko said that he wasn't fighting at 100% because his goal was to go all 10 rounds to "try how it is". However his opponent couldn't take that strong body shots and collapsed at 4th round...


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

lomach said:


> By the way Lomachenko said that he wasn't fighting at 100% because his goal was to go all 10 rounds to "try how it is". However his opponent couldn't take that strong body shots and collapsed at 4th round...


I'm glad it went rounds. Loma looks pretty darn good (to Dealt_with: that's a compliment in English).

Any date set for the Salido match, IF that actually happens?


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

BTW I like your new account, DW.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Chisora @ 235lbs and Lomachenko
1-0 no blueprint
:deal


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> does he beat Mikey Garcia?


I've peeped Mexi-Box's game. He's jealous of Floyd and salty there aren't any mexican warriors for him to get behind.

Mikey Garcia vs Lomachenko @Mexi-Box, who wins? :smug

Are they going to pay off Salido to dive like Ramirez was paid off? "You're done Salido..take the money, don't be stupid. How much longer can you go on?"
or would they come at Salido on some Pulp Fiction-time.





_"I think you're going to find...once this shit is all over...I think you're going to find yourself one smiling motherfucker....Right now *Salido*..you got ability, but painful as it may be..ability don't last..and your days are just about over..."_


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Well I've rewatched the fight again and paused, went back etc. and now I have the full picture of the fight. 

Lomadoubters will not be happy with what I have to say..


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

browsing said:


> I've peeped Mexi-Box's game. He's jealous of Floyd and salty there aren't any mexican warriors for him to get behind.
> 
> Mikey Garcia vs Lomachenko @Mexi-Box, who wins? :smug
> 
> ...


Salido is nobody's N!gga. He no Chalky White, he's Malcol Mex.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Where can Lomachenko improve? He's a complete fighter, which is why he made his debut against a 25-3 fighter and stopped him in the 4th with a body shot, and why he is fighting for the title against a dangerous Salido in his next fight.
> Watch the fight again and show me where Lomachenko wasn't in complete control, show me where Ramirez landed a flush punch.
> Roy Jones knows boxing better than anyone and listen to him talk about Lomachenko.
> *You like boxers who stay away from their opponents (Floyd, Rigo) so that's how you're conditioned to view 'good defence'. Lomachenko fights primarily on the inside, and he takes everything off punches, he parries and makes subtle movements to make sure he's taking nothing. It's one thing to anticipate and make punches miss on the outside but it's another thing to do it on the inside, and Lomachenko is the best in that regard.
> ...


This is a really important comment to consider about Loma.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> hey I got no problem with you. From the jump you said he'd need a little time to adjust to the pros. you said ridiculous shit like, "he could beat Mayweather possibly after having 10 fights". Which I obviously don't agree with, but w/e.
> I have an issue with your boy dealt_with who said he'd do all these things w/o any pro fights. He said a 0-0 Lomachenko could be ATGs at 126 and 130.
> 
> I think he's really good and with a few more fights can get adjusted and show his true greatness, but he's not there atm. I can see his skill, but it hasn't made the full transition to the pros. Don't take the criticism people are saying about him to heart. Nobody thinks he's a bum or an average fighter. We're just saying that he currently isn't the most complete boxer, or has the best defense or could beat Erik Morales at this particular moment. :cheers
> ...


lol I don't think that's ridiculous. 
If you were tipsy during the fight, don't make comments with such conviction. When you're tipsy, you're really not going to recognise some great things that Loma did, particularly with his defence. 
Throughout yesterday night, your relationship with Vasyl as a fight fan was to see him as the backdrop of the 'A debutant Loma beats a 130lbs Mayweather' comment. When you don't agree with someone, you take their comment with a pinch of salt and you have your own view of a fighter and enjoy what the fighter brings to the table. Talking about Lomachenko as a fighter and immediately following up with how he compares to certain comments is not the way to go about it.


----------



## Bing (Jul 17, 2012)

Lomachenko was really good yesterday I don't know why there is such a rush to get him in with Salido though? He has got plenty of time to carve out a great career. I was most impressed with his footwork.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Bing said:


> Lomachenko was really good yesterday I don't know why there is such a rush to get him in with Salido though? He has got plenty of time to carve out a great career. I was most impressed with his footwork.


It's what Lomachenko wants, he wanted the fight in his first bout but it wasn't possible. When asked who he wanted to fight in his debut he told Arum "The best guy out there". That's just his mentality, he wants to be the best and make history.
GRJ's of the world take note.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> Where can Lomachenko improve? He's a complete fighter, which is why he made his debut against a 25-3 fighter and stopped him in the 4th with a body shot, and why he is fighting for the title against a dangerous Salido in his next fight.
> Watch the fight again and show me where Lomachenko wasn't in complete control, show me where Ramirez landed a flush punch.
> Roy Jones knows boxing better than anyone and listen to him talk about Lomachenko.
> You like boxers who stay away from their opponents (Floyd, Rigo) so that's how you're conditioned to view 'good defence'. Lomachenko fights primarily on the inside, and he takes everything off punches, he parries and makes subtle movements to make sure he's taking nothing. It's one thing to anticipate and make punches miss on the outside but it's another thing to do it on the inside, and Lomachenko is the best in that regard.
> ...


You are by far the worst nuthugger on these forums.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> lol I don't think that's ridiculous.
> If you were tipsy during the fight, don't make comments with such conviction. When you're tipsy, you're really not going to recognise some great things that Loma did, particularly with his defence.
> Throughout yesterday night, your relationship with Vasyl as a fight fan was to see him as the backdrop of the 'A debutant Loma beats a 130lbs Mayweather' comment. When you don't agree with someone, you take their comment with a pinch of salt and you have your own view of a fighter and enjoy what the fighter brings to the table. Talking about Lomachenko as a fighter and immediately following up with how he compares to certain comments is not the way to go about it.


no I was completely sober during the fight and formed my opinions then. I made that particular post tipsy


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Where can Lomachenko improve? He's a complete fighter, which is why he made his debut against a 25-3 fighter and stopped him in the 4th with a body shot, and why he is fighting for the title against a dangerous Salido in his next fight.
> Watch the fight again and show me where Lomachenko wasn't in complete control, show me where Ramirez landed a flush punch.
> Roy Jones knows boxing better than anyone and listen to him talk about Lomachenko.
> You like boxers who stay away from their opponents (Floyd, Rigo) so that's how you're conditioned to view 'good defence'. Lomachenko fights primarily on the inside, and he takes everything off punches, he parries and makes subtle movements to make sure he's taking nothing. It's one thing to anticipate and make punches miss on the outside but it's another thing to do it on the inside, and Lomachenko is the best in that regard.
> ...


idk how about you ask Lomachenko that?






He said he wanted to improve from this fight. Well it's a good thing you're not training him


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> idk how about you ask Lomachenko that?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lomachenko has said that after every fight he's ever had. He is always striving to be better. That's why he's so good, he's not Adrien 'I'm already the best easy work' Broner who thinks he just has to show up.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

I just hope they don't pay Salido to dive. 

If Bobfather doesn't come at Salido with some 'Are you my *****'-time type stuff then Salido should beat Lomachenko rather easily.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Lomachenko has said that after every fight he's ever had. He is always striving to be better. That's why he's so good, he's not Adrien 'I'm already the best easy work' Broner who thinks he just has to show up.


good I like his attitude. Lomachenko is realistic and says things like "I need to improve on my mistakes" and "slow down about me fighting Rigondeaux and Salido. I haven't even had a pro fight yet".

It's too bad that he says the same thing that I've been saying and get called a hater for it


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> good I like his attitude. Lomachenko is realistic and says things like "I need to improve on my mistakes" and "slow down about me fighting Rigondeaux and Salido. I haven't even had a pro fight yet".
> 
> It's too bad that he says the same thing that I've been saying and get called a hater for it


No, you get called a hater when two rounds into Vasyl's debut you claim that he's overrated.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> No, you get called a hater when two rounds into Vasyl's debut you claim that he's overrated.


2 rounds into his career I said he was very good, but he was overrated by JUST YOU


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

browsing said:


> I just hope they don't pay Salido to dive.
> 
> If Bobfather doesn't come at Salido with some 'Are you my *****'-time type stuff then Salido should beat Lomachenko rather easily.


You picked Ramirez to win and then claimed that he took a dive you absolute spastic.

I'll tell you what, lifetime ban bet over Lomachenko-Salido? Here's your chance to get rid of me for everyone, are you going to take it and become a hero? :hey


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> You picked Ramirez to win and then claimed that he took a dive you absolute spastic.
> 
> I'll tell you what, lifetime ban bet over Lomachenko-Salido? Here's your chance to get rid of me for everyone, are you going to take it and become a hero? :hey


I'm not stupid. Ramirez took a dive in that fight and anyone who watched him fight Boom Boom and go into deep waters with a bigger puncher knows he dived for Lomachenko on Bob's orders. No wonder Oquendo didn't take the fight. Cause he takes his career serious where as Ramirez was willing to throw away his career for a side bonus after a 20g pay day. Ramirez was looking like a sheep after the fight cause he knew he had disgraced his soul.

As for the Ban Bet.

....
:franklin 
Sure thing.

On this condition. That Salido doesn't go down before the sixth round. If Salido goes down before the sixth round the ban bet is off. If he doesn't and the fight goes beyond six rounds without a :atlas "knockdown (of Salido)":atlas then yes.

If Lomachenko beats Salido legitimately (without Bobfather positioning him) I can take him series as a featherweight. Either way I'll be looking forward to his career and how it turns out because I LOVE boxing and I don't wish 'bad' on any fighter nor do I have malice feelings towards any of them. I love Ali and I like Frazier. I like Mayweather and I like Pacman and I don't wish bad things on any of them.

One thing I can say about Floyd's fights is that no one dived against him but Lomachenko has handling that is willing to dive guys against him to build him up which is why I hate Top Rank and I understand more and more how and why Mayweather and Oscar got out from under him and his shading dealings.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

browsing said:


> I'm not stupid. Ramirez took a dive in that fight and anyone who watched him fight Boom Boom and go into deep waters with a bigger puncher knows he dived for Lomachenko on Bob's orders. No wonder Oquendo didn't take the fight. Cause he takes his career serious where as Ramirez was willing to throw away his career for a side bonus after a 20g pay day. Ramirez was looking like a sheep after the fight cause he knew he had disgraced his soul.
> 
> As for the Ban Bet.
> 
> ...


:lol: You absolute pussy. So if Salido gets knocked down in less than 6 it's a fixed fight? You're a coward. You had your chance.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

I only just got around to seeing the fight.

Loma has made a bloody statement with that win. It's been a long time coming for Lomachenko, finally happy to see it all come together. Boxing next great hope.

Vasyl is enroute to writing next page in boxings history books.

Also poster calling it a fix, get your heads fixed!


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> :lol: You absolute pussy. So if Salido gets knocked down in less than 6 it's a fixed fight? You're a coward. You had your chance.


How many times has Salido been knocked down before the sixth round of any fight? :yep

(Mikey Garcia with standing of course as its suspected he suffered a broken orbital bone early on in the fight.)


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

browsing said:


> How many times has Salido been knocked down before the sixth round of any fight? :yep


Look at the Garcia fight for example. Salido got dropped many times. Including in the first round.:lol:


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Berliner said:


> Look at the Garcia fight for example. Salido got dropped many times. Including in the first round.:lol:


I was just accounting for that.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

browsing said:


> I was just accounting for that.


And why wouldnt you bet if Lomachenko Drops Salido before the 6 round? Makes no sense at all. But you also say that Ramirez took a dive. You just dont know shit about boxing.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

browsing said:


> How many times has Salido been knocked down before the sixth round of any fight? :yep
> 
> (Mikey Garcia with standing of course as its suspected he suffered a broken orbital bone early on in the fight.)


So if a fighter has never been knocked down before the 6th round of a fight it's literally impossible to happen unless the fix is in? Right.....


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> So if a fighter has never been knocked down before the 6th round of a fight it's literally impossible to happen unless the fix is in? Right.....


It isnt even the case that it never happend. he just talks a shit load of crap. He makes no sense at all.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> So if a fighter has never been knocked down before the 6th round of a fight it's literally impossible to happen unless the fix is in? Right.....


There is no reason you shouldn't take the bet. *If you have faith in Lomachenko winning there isn't any reason NOT to take the bet.* :yep


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Berliner said:


> It isnt even the case that it never happend. he just talks a shit load of crap. He makes no sense at all.


Tsk tsk. No critical thinking on your part.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

browsing said:


> There is no reason you shouldn't take the bet. *If you have faith in Lomachenko winning there isn't any reason NOT to take the bet.* :yep


The fuck are you talking about? I want the lifetime bet. You're the one introducing a retarded clause that if Lomachenko knocks him down within 6 rounds you get off. I say fuck that, and I say you're a complete pussy who can't back up what he says.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

@Berliner @shaunster101 @Dealt_with

The settings are going to change to a brighter one, if you don't like it, let me know and I'll change it. 
P.S If it's too slow, let me know and I'll make it faster by evening.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> The fuck are you talking about? I want the lifetime bet. You're the one introducing a retarded clause that if Lomachenko knocks him down within 6 rounds you get off. I say fuck that, and I say you're a complete pussy who can't back up what he says.


I'm protecting my CHB existence from textbook diving. 
Its me vs Bobfather. Lomachenko can't plausibly grow and mature professionaly fast enough inside of three months to drop Salido early.

_If you have faith in Lomachenko winning you'd take the bet. _


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

browsing said:


> I'm protecting my CHB existence from textbook diving.
> Its me vs Bobfather. Lomachenko can't plausibly grow and mature professionaly fast enough inside of three months to drop Salido early.
> 
> _If you have faith in Lomachenko winning you'd take the bet. _


That makes no sense. I have complete faith in Lomachenko winning, and I think it's likely that he'll drop Salido at some point within 6 rounds. Which is a deal breaker for you. So stop being pussy, putting out clauses for yourself and just take the bet, straight up. Salido wins I'm gone forever, Lomachenko wins you're gone forever. The choice is yours, grow a spine you little pussy :yep


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

browsing said:


> I'm protecting my CHB existence from textbook diving.
> Its me vs Bobfather. Lomachenko can't plausibly grow and mature professionaly fast enough inside of three months to drop Salido early.
> 
> _If you have faith in Lomachenko winning you'd take the bet. _


:lol:


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> That makes no sense. I have complete faith in Lomachenko winning, and I think it's likely that he'll drop Salido at some point within 6 rounds. Which is a deal breaker for you. So stop being pussy, putting out clauses for yourself and just take the bet, straight up. Salido wins I'm gone forever, Lomachenko wins you're gone forever. The choice is yours, grow a spine you little pussy :yep


You'd make a horrible gambler dealt_With because my clause makes perfect sense, but let me alter it a bit. 
Forget the knockdown clause.

:franklin
The bet stands baring a Salido :atlas knockout :atlas inside of the sixth. Lomachenko wins by TKO inside the sixth I'm gone. If Salido wins the fight at any point you're gone.

As I said previously. It's me vs Bobfather (Top Prank) not Lomachenko vs Salido.

But if you TRULY think Lomachenko is all that you say he is you'd take the bet -instead of secretly relying on Bobfather to work some magic for you.
Bob can still fix the fight -if Salido won't play ball (which I don't think he will)- but I don't care about scorecards when it comes to Lomachenko.

The more and more I think about it, the more and more the genius of Mayweather's camp comes out. Only fighting in Vegas was a great move on his part, anywho..

That's the Ban Bet.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

browsing said:


> You'd make a horrible gambler dealt_With because my clause makes perfect sense, but let me alter it a bit.
> Forget the knockdown clause.
> 
> :franklin
> ...


So you're a pussy who won't take the bet. Loud and clear.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> So you're a pussy who won't take the bet. Loud and clear.












You have no faith in Lomachenko actually winning. That's whats clear to me.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

browsing said:


> You have no faith in Lomachenko actually winning. That's whats clear to me.


The bet has to be even. I made it as simple as it can be, you're the coward who won't take the bet. I have supreme confidence in Lomachenko obviously, I think there's a very good chance he could stop it before the 6th. You think that's not possible unless there's a fix. You don't get let off because you were too dumb and underestimated Lomachenko. You thought Ramirez would beat him, and then you thought he took a dive ffs. If I was as clueless as you I might be cautious about backing myself as well.
The offer stands, let me know if you decide to grow some testicles.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Come on dealt_With stop protecting your ass with the anticipation of Bobfather pulling strings for your boy Lomachenko.

I called your ass out on that Canelo vs Mayweather fight too. You said Canelo would win and you wouldn't take the ban bet. :yep You were all like 'Can't a man have his own opinion' when I brought up the ban bet back then. :lol:

Your faith in Lomachenko isn't that great. I wouldn't hesitate to take a ban bet over Mayweather on any of his past fights.
You're really relying on shady shit to happen for Lomachenko to beat Salido instead of believing he can beat a proud mexican warrior.

Stop being a










*and take the bet*. :yep


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

browsing said:


> Come on dealt_With stop protecting your ass with the anticipation of Bobfather pulling strings for your boy Lomachenko.


Do you have any proof or evidence for that?
Ramirez got knocked out with a liver shot. Deal with it.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> The bet has to be even. I made it as simple as it can be, you're the coward who won't take the bet. I have supreme confidence in Lomachenko obviously, I think there's a very good chance he could stop it before the 6th. You think that's not possible unless there's a fix. You don't get let off because you were too dumb and underestimated Lomachenko. You thought Ramirez would beat him, and then you thought he took a dive ffs. If I was as clueless as you I might be cautious about backing myself as well.
> The offer stands, let me know if you decide to grow some testicles.


I didn't think Lomachenko would beat Ramirez. Ramirez's one main attribute didn't even show up in his fight against Lomachenko. The Ramirez from the Boom Boom fight was not the Ramirez in the Lomachenko fight, even Max Kellerman brought up that point -suspiciously- to Ramirez in the very short and disgraceful post fight interview. Ramirez took a dive. It's not Lomachenko's fault Bobfather tipped a diver.

The forces at be have every reasons to be against Salido winning. He's an aging hardnose fighter and Lomachenko is possibly an upcoming cash cow.

There is no way Lomachenko beats Salido in an untainted fight in my eyes and I stand by that. I value my CHB existence and I don't put it past Top Rank to fix the fight. You're the one who believes Lomachenko can win. The house is stacked against me. Not you. I understand how boxing truly works in and out the ring so of course I have a reasonable clause, it would be imprudent not too.

Come on dealt_with. Take the bet.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

browsing said:


> I didn't think Lomachenko would beat Ramirez. Ramirez's one main attribute didn't even show up in his fight against Lomachenko. The Ramirez from the Boom Boom fight was not the Ramirez in the Lomachenko fight, even Max Kellerman brought up that point -suspiciously- to Ramirez in the very short and disgraceful post fight interview. Ramirez took a dive. It's not Lomachenko's fault Bobfather tipped a diver.
> 
> The forces at be have every reasons to be against Salido winning. He's an aging hardnose fighter and Lomachenko is possibly an upcoming cash cow.
> 
> ...


So because Ramirez dindt get knocked out against Bautista it has to be a fix?
Strange logic. Bautista is nothing special.

Lomachenko dindt knock guys out in the WSB because of the gloves. I told that everybody who asked. WSB gloves are almost like sparring gloves. BUt he still hurt and dropped opponents there. But I guess that was a fix too?


----------



## Cult of GGG (Jul 27, 2013)

Golovkin wishes to send yours truly as an ambassador to the Lomatard Express as part of the GGG outreach program.

Thus, I join it.


----------



## From Russia (Jun 5, 2013)

Cult of GGG said:


> Golovkin wishes to send yours truly as an ambassador to the Lomatard Express as part of the GGG outreach program.
> 
> Thus, I join it.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

there are two complete low-lifes I've come across in my year since joining boxing forums:
Browsing and Oneshot.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Has anyone seen the slow mo vid Loma-Ramirez match?


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Can anyone please translate this video? It's post-Pro debut:





Barry Robinson's got a new video out. One of them was banned by the Amateur Olympic Committee I think, they should allow for analysis.




 @Dealt_with @Vysotsky


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Can anyone please translate this video? It's post-Pro debut:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Barry Robinson is a tool. Talking in third person? :lol: What he is calling head control is simply measuring distance, tactile sensory receptors allow a faster response than visual sensory receptors. That's why basketball players put a hand on their opponent when they're guarding them, you can respond faster to any movement and you have a better picture in your brain of where you both are in relation to each other.
Head control? :lol: Ol' Barry gets one thing right, you can't just allow someone to tell you any old thing about boxing @ControlIsFun


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Barry Robinson is a tool. Talking in third person? :lol: What he is calling head control is simply measuring distance, tactile sensory receptors allow a faster response than visual sensory receptors. That's why basketball players put a hand on their opponent when they're guarding them, you can respond faster to any movement and you have a better picture in your brain of where you both are in relation to each other.
> Head control? :lol: Ol' Barry gets one thing right, you can't just allow someone to tell you any old thing about boxing
> @ControlIsFun


lol Barry probably thinks that we're just hatin', but tbh, I want him to have great vids like the basketball breakdown dude on youtube.

Control is fun lol


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


>





The Undefeated Gaul said:


> l


:-(
@ControlIsFun: Great observation Coach.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

browsing said:


> :-(
> @ControlIsFun: Great observation Coach.


You call another man on the internet 'coach'?


----------



## oneshotalt5 (Nov 1, 2013)

From Russia said:


>


*** committee


----------



## oneshotalt5 (Nov 1, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> there are two complete low-lifes I've come across in my year since joining boxing forums:
> Browsing and Oneshot.


Fuck you in your pussy, you self hating Arab.


----------



## oneshotalt5 (Nov 1, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> there are two complete low-lifes I've come across in my year since joining boxing forums:
> Browsing and Oneshot.


Look *** just come out the closet.

Seriously man you're clearly Gay this is like Clay Aiken type shit.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

oneshotalt5 said:


> Look *** just come out the closet.
> 
> Seriously man you're clearly Gay this is like Clay Aiken type shit.


This is a pic of me a few years ago, I was an innocent teen and you just massacred it.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

oneshotalt5 said:


> Fuck you in your pussy, you self hating Arab.


I'm not Arab. You're a racist cunt and your IP needs to be banned immediately. 
@Bogotazo - can you discuss with the other mods about banning this guys IP? His racism is going too far. 
I don't know why the other mods haven't done anything about this before you stepped in, it's like you're the only active mod here.


----------



## oneshotalt5 (Nov 1, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> This is a pic of me a few years ago, I was an innocent teen and you just massacred it.


Thank you, I try. You are a shithead who worships a boxer cause he is white you are subhuman.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

oneshotalt5 said:


> Thank you, I try. You are a shithead who worships a boxer cause he is white you are subhuman.


Oneshot, The Son of Lomachenko


----------



## oneshotalt5 (Nov 1, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> I'm not Arab. You're a racist cunt and your IP needs to be banned immediately.
> 
> @Bogotazo - can you discuss with the other mods about banning this guys IP? His racism is going too far.
> I don't know why the other mods haven't done anything about this before you stepped in, it's like you're the only active mod here.


Paki ***? I like Arabs and Pakis, you *** I'm sympathetic to their oppression by Israel and the USA but fuck you.

I can't be banned, to many computers at my job as well as other access points.

Bogotazo only banned me cause he loves Manny and Golovkin.


----------



## oneshotalt5 (Nov 1, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Oneshot, The Son of Lomachenko


Fuck that Chinese food sounding bitch, you got lame lines Amir Khan.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

oneshotalt5 said:


> Paki ***? I like Arabs and Pakis, you *** I'm sympathetic to their oppression by Israel and the USA but fuck you.
> 
> I can't be banned, to many computers at my job as well as other access points.
> 
> Bogotazo only banned me cause he loves Manny and Golovkin.


No. There's no valid rationalisation of any of this. It's too much. 'Let's be racist to Arabs, Pakistani's, Eurasians, Ukrainians, accuse people of being racist against blacks, and also say we're anti-Israel' - Logic of a man who has just amounted to one who sits there creating alts, being a little bitch about all races other than his own. I like trolling, there's a lot of funny posters who are good with trolling, but your trolling fails to grasp the art.

0/10.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

oneshotalt5 said:


> Paki ***? I like Arabs and Pakis, you *** I'm sympathetic to their oppression by Israel and the USA but fuck you.
> 
> I can't be banned, to many computers at my job as well as other access points.
> 
> Bogotazo only banned me cause he loves Manny and Golovkin.


Maybe an idea would be to get off the computers and get some sunshine. There's a life out there waiting for you.


----------



## oneshotalt5 (Nov 1, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> No. There's no valid rationalisation of any of this. It's too much. 'Let's be racist to Arabs, Pakistani's, Eurasians, Ukrainians, accuse people of being racist against blacks, and also say we're anti-Israel' - Logic of a man who has just amounted to one who sits there creating alts, being a little bitch about all races other than his own. I like trolling, there's a lot of funny posters who are good with trolling, but your trolling fails to grasp the art.
> 
> 0/10.


You literally told me I massacred your pic, it's over.

I'm proud to be black and that shocks a bitch like you who wishes he was white, face to face you would run from any black guy so fuck you bitch. And you are the biggest troll on here you have made Loma one of the most despised haters fighters on here. You notice no black person has ever come to your defense? It's because in their hearts they know you like Loma cause he white.


----------



## oneshotalt5 (Nov 1, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Maybe an idea would be to get off the computers and get some sunshine. There's a life out there waiting for you.


***********?


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

oneshotalt5 said:


> You literally told me I massacred your pic, it's over.
> 
> I'm proud to be black and that shocks a bitch like you who wishes he was white, face to face you would run from any black guy so fuck you bitch. And you are the biggest troll on here you have made Loma one of the most despised haters fighters on here. You notice no black person has ever come to your defense? It's because in their hearts they know you like Loma cause he white.


not worth reading.


----------



## oneshotalt5 (Nov 1, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> not worth reading.


I know, cause you lost.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

oneshotalt5 said:


> ***********?


What if I told you I was black? What would my reason for following Lomachenko be then? Keep in mind that Roy Jones is my favourite fighter of all time. How would your brain process that?


----------



## oneshotalt5 (Nov 1, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> What if I told you I was black? What would my reason for following Lomachenko be then? Keep in mind that Roy Jones is my favourite fighter of all time. How would your brain process that?


You're clearly not black, I would guess you're in England. Again, no one and I mean no one believes that if Loma was from Dallas you would like him. My favorite young fighters are Spence, Santa Cruz and Omar, it's clear I have a Texas bias and a GB bias.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

:rlydoe this is completely boring


----------



## oneshotalt5 (Nov 1, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> :rlydoe this is completely boring


Cause I ate you alive and you admitted it.


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Mods should be banning this guys tbh...


----------



## oneshotalt5 (Nov 1, 2013)

adamcanavan said:


> Mods should be banning this guys tbh...


To be fair their Loma shit is trolling and that's why I attack them.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> I'm not Arab. You're a racist cunt and your IP needs to be banned immediately.
> 
> @Bogotazo - can you discuss with the other mods about banning this guys IP? His racism is going too far.
> I don't know why the other mods haven't done anything about this before you stepped in, it's like you're the only active mod here.


IP bans have their limitations, once someone circumvents it, it can be a while before we notice again. Patience my friends, we'll look into it.

The other mods are plenty active, OneShot is just most active when they're asleep.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> IP bans have their limitations, once someone circumvents it, it can be a while before we notice again. Patience my friends, we'll look into it.
> 
> The other mods are plenty active, OneShot is just most active when they're asleep.


Cool. If Oneshot does circumvent, he'd go down as one of the top 3 weirdest people I've ever interacted with


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Cool. If Oneshot does circumvent, he'd go down as one of the top 3 weirdest people I've ever interacted with


Don't be surprised. Dude's a freak.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Oneshot is a black guy? :lol: Who'd of thunk it?




Dealt_with said:


> You call another man on the internet 'coach'?





Dealt_with said:


>




He is a coach :-( .


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

browsing said:


> Oneshot is a black guy? :lol: Who'd of thunk it?
> 
> 
> 
> He is a coach :-( .


Is he your coach in real life?
If not then


----------



## oneshotalt6 (Nov 1, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Is he your coach in real life?
> If not then


Nope sign of respect, it's okay you're new to boxing.


----------



## oneshotalt6 (Nov 1, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Don't be surprised. Dude's a freak.


Die you white bitch.


----------



## oneshotalt6 (Nov 1, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Cool. If Oneshot does circumvent, he'd go down as one of the top 3 weirdest people I've ever interacted with


I'd beat the living shit out of you, you really are scum.


----------



## Zacker (Jun 6, 2013)

Deleate his posts or don't ban him so he can be on ignore. By banning you're unintentionally making it worse.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

@Vysotsky 
@Dealt_with (if you can understand Ukrainian?)

Does he say anything important in this? It's a 50 min interview with Vasyl. It was done earlier last month.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

He reflects on his year and pro debut. Says he's not underestimating Salido and respects his pro record. Says he's already in light training and requested to finish his camp at the Wild Card with world class sparring. He's taking English classes on Bob Arum's advice as HBO's planning a documentary bit on him. He says there was this stalker who offered his body on multiple occasions, but despite Loma's clear indications that he's having none of it, the disturbing gentleman kept coming back so he had to hire a security guy and the issue was dealt with.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

BigBone said:


> He reflects on his year and pro debut. Says he's not underestimating Salido and respects his pro record. Says he's already in light training and requested to finish his camp at the Wild Card with world class sparring. He's taking English classes on Bob Arum's advice as HBO's planning a documentary bit on him. _*He says there was this stalker who offered his body on multiple occasions,*_ but despite Loma's clear indications that he's having none of it, the disturbing gentleman kept coming back so he had to hire a security guy and* the issue was dealt with.*


:clap:
*standing ovation*

Well done sir.


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

BigBone said:


> He reflects on his year and pro debut. Says he's not underestimating Salido and respects his pro record. Says he's already in light training and requested to finish his camp at the Wild Card with world class sparring. He's taking English classes on Bob Arum's advice as HBO's planning a documentary bit on him. He says there was this stalker who offered his body on multiple occasions, but despite Loma's clear indications that he's having none of it, the disturbing gentleman kept coming back so he had to hire a security guy and the issue was dealt with.


:lol:


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

BigBone said:


> He reflects on his year and pro debut. Says he's not underestimating Salido and respects his pro record. Says he's already in light training and requested to finish his camp at the Wild Card with world class sparring. He's taking English classes on Bob Arum's advice as HBO's planning a documentary bit on him.* He says there was this stalker who offered his body on multiple occasions*, but despite Loma's clear indications that he's having none of it, the disturbing gentleman kept coming back so he had to hire a security guy and the issue was *dealt with*.


:rofl


----------



## PistolPat (Jun 9, 2013)

BigBone said:


> He reflects on his year and pro debut. Says he's not underestimating Salido and respects his pro record. Says he's already in light training and requested to finish his camp at the Wild Card with world class sparring. He's taking English classes on Bob Arum's advice as HBO's planning a documentary bit on him. *He says there was this stalker who offered his body on multiple occasions, but despite Loma's clear indications that he's having none of it, the disturbing gentleman kept coming back so he had to hire a security guy and the issue was dealt with*.


:rofl:rofl


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

BigBone said:


> He reflects on his year and pro debut. Says he's not underestimating Salido and respects his pro record. Says he's already in light training and requested to finish his camp at the Wild Card with world class sparring. He's taking English classes on Bob Arum's advice as HBO's planning a documentary bit on him. He says there was this stalker who offered his body on multiple occasions, but despite Loma's clear indications that he's having none of it, the disturbing gentleman kept coming back so he had to hire a security guy and the issue was dealt with.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

BigBone said:


> He reflects on his year and pro debut. Says he's not underestimating Salido and respects his pro record. Says he's already in light training and requested to finish his camp at the Wild Card with world class sparring. He's taking English classes on Bob Arum's advice as HBO's planning a documentary bit on him. _*He says there was this stalker who offered his body on multiple occasions,*_ but despite Loma's clear indications that he's having none of it, the disturbing gentleman kept coming back so he had to hire a security guy and the issue was *dealt with*.





















@bballchump11


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

browsing said:


> @bballchump11


:rofl that's nice as hell


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

BigBone said:


> He reflects on his year and pro debut. Says he's not underestimating Salido and respects his pro record. Says he's already in light training and requested to finish his camp at the Wild Card with world class sparring. He's taking English classes on Bob Arum's advice as HBO's planning a documentary bit on him. He says there was this stalker who offered his body on multiple occasions, but despite Loma's clear indications that he's having none of it, the disturbing gentleman kept coming back so he had to hire a security guy and the issue was dealt with.


:rofl


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

BigBone said:


> He reflects on his year and pro debut. Says he's not underestimating Salido and respects his pro record. Says he's already in light training and requested to finish his camp at the Wild Card with world class sparring. He's taking English classes on Bob Arum's advice as HBO's planning a documentary bit on him. He says there was this stalker who offered his body on multiple occasions, but despite Loma's clear indications that he's having none of it, the disturbing gentleman kept coming back so he had to hire a security guy and *the issue was dealt with*.


lmao. that last sentence tho


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

lmao.


oneshotalt5 said:


> Thank you, I try. You are a shithead who worships a boxer cause he is white you are subhuman.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

BigBone said:


> He reflects on his year and pro debut. Says he's not underestimating Salido and respects his pro record. Says he's already in light training and requested to finish his camp at the Wild Card with world class sparring. He's taking English classes on Bob Arum's advice as HBO's planning a documentary bit on him. He says there was this stalker who offered his body on multiple occasions, but despite Loma's clear indications that he's having none of it, the disturbing gentleman kept coming back so he had to hire a security guy and the issue was dealt with.


:lol: Well done.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

The issue is always Dealt_with.

Dude, keep it in yer pants! :lol:


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

BigBone said:


> About time. He still shouldn't rush a championship fight. Start with 8 rounders, walk the Gamboa/Rigo path of tough fights, but even they ran into some trouble along the way, so there is no reason to jump the gun.


this



BigBone said:


> Even Rigondeaux had to learn a thing or two before reaching the Donaire level, and I think he was at a more advanced level when he turned pro than young Vasyl. He was down before, puzzled when he was supposed to push the action and didn't put combinations together. The short time with Ronnie Shields was quality help, also fighting a few solid professionals and THEN came Donaire. Jumping at a title with zero pro experience without someone 12round-savvy in the corner is higher risk than what one should take, and Salido is exactly the kind of guy you don't meet at the amateurs, because he can get his ass kicked for 8 rounds and he's still gonna apply pressure and get to the talent, and then all the good advice is necessary in the corner, just ask Gamboa.
> 
> The Lomachenkos might just be the perfect team for the pro championship fights, but what Dealt_with doesn't understand is that so far everything regarding his pro chances is pure speculation with zero substance to put behind it, because Loma hasn't fought a savvy pro or anything of championship length.


this



BigBone said:


> Just a little warning, if you're gonna act like Pactards you're quickly going to alienate ppl. from Loma. :yep


this



BigBone said:


> Don't explain how good a pro he is until he shows it. Impressive stuff at WSOB, but Salido will be a completely different task, as well as a 10, 12 round fight. We simply do not know how he'll handle all that, in all likeliness with great success, but likeliness doesn't make it a fact, walking the walk will. In the meantime you can stop acting like a Pactard calling out ppl. for their opinion... which is what I'm doing of course right now, how does it feel? :lol: We're on the same page bro, just don't share the same (over-)enthusiasm.


this



BigBone said:


> Historically this is a highly ignorant statement, probably the most ignorant of yours so far. The pro ring has bumps and road blocks that have nothing to do with skills but everything else that comes out under pressure, blood, exhaustion, illegal tactics and shady officiating. Whether or not Lomachenko will have these difficulties does not really change the fact that over the course of history many skilled fighters came and were sent back to the drawing board. As a Loma supporter I sure hope your blind trust in skills alone will see him through these bumps, but I'm here to tell you that is no guarantee, so let the pro praise come with pro results.


this



BigBone said:


> (Bob Arum: Lomachenko is the greatest prospect he's ever handled) Didn't we hear that about Rigo a few years back? :lol: Fucker makes that statement every time he signs a successful amateur. Of course every promoter is right twice a decade, but he'll ditch Loma and this statement as soon as the money invested is not coming back, like he di with the great El Chacal.


this



BigBone said:


> (Dealt_with: Lomachenko best ever cause of 450-1 record) Check Robinson's record dumbass and tell me he's not the GOAT but Marciano, cause Rocky sports the better record. :lol:
> 
> Seriously dawg, you judge on win-loss record (amateur is always shady) and use a condescending tone? I was here before Lomachenko was born and know a thing or two about who achieved what. Always the same with the fanboys, Roy the GOAT, Floyd the GOAT, Calzaghe the GOAT, Pac the GOAT and now Loma at the ams, guess what, you'e just one of them and all think they know everything.


this. he only has one loss at the pros too



BigBone said:


> Dealt_with has been dealt with before... He claims there's nothing in the pro game Loma hasn't seen before, and how hard 12 rounds can be, it's just 3 times a 4-rounder. :lol:
> 
> He clearly showed he has no understanding of the amateur-pro transitioning and where it can go wrong, and today he showed he has no knowledge of the am game either, never being heard of Laszlo Papp and his superior achievements. But don't point it out, cause you're a hater and a fool!!!
> 
> Textbook fanboyism. He doesn't understand that great talent doesn't guarantee great success.


this. you see what were we talking all about, you stupid fanboy?



BigBone said:


> He reflects on his year and pro debut. Says he's not underestimating Salido and respects his pro record. Says he's already in light training and requested to finish his camp at the Wild Card with world class sparring. He's taking English classes on Bob Arum's advice as HBO's planning a documentary bit on him. He says there was this stalker who offered his body on multiple occasions, but despite Loma's clear indications that he's having none of it, the disturbing gentleman kept coming back so he had to hire a security guy and the issue was dealt with.


this :deal


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

:lol: @Dealt_with is such a turd. "Pro fight experience? Try World Series of boxing!"


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

BigBone said:


> this
> 
> this
> 
> ...


Dealt With thinks Tony Canzoneri was a one dimensional plodder who'd get destroyed nowadays. A caveman was his words I think, with no defence.


----------



## McGrain (Jul 6, 2012)

Dealt With should be made to sniff my shit.


----------



## McGrain (Jul 6, 2012)

Who is he?


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Dealt_With is a massive fucking cunt, im as big a fan as Loma as anyone, but that idiot has turned the whole site against Loma. Would anyone honestly be reacting like this towards a fighter who had the balls to take on a veteran world champ in his first pro fight if it werent for him? Its a joke how he (and undefeated gaul) tried to twist the result in their head to make it seem like Loma got robbed. If he had lost every round en route to a 108-120 loss, I guarantee they'd still try to blame the results on the judges and the ref. They cant just man up and accept that loma bit off more than he can chew right now, will have learned a lot going 12 rounds against a rugged experience and tough veteran, and still has the potential to go on to big things.

As it is, id advise anyone whos giving Lomachenko relentless shit to give it a rest now, because it isnt fair on Loma, who has been all class since he lost. Dont let two twats make y'all spew this vitriol towards Loma:good


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

McGrain said:


> Who is he?


He was a delusional Lomachenko supporter who lectured the rest of us about talent, records and styles, Loma obviously being the best ever.


----------



## McGrain (Jul 6, 2012)

Sportofkings said:


> Dealt_With is a massive fucking cunt





BigBone said:


> He was a delusional Lomachenko supporter who lectured the rest of us about talent, records and styles, Loma obviously being the best ever.


Ah.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Notice "was" :yep


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

McGrain said:


> Dealt With should be made to sniff my shit.


Old time fighters are literally journeyman today according to him. Modern conditioning prevails over all, allegedly.


----------



## McGrain (Jul 6, 2012)

Flea Man said:


> Old time fighters are literally journeyman today according to him. Modern conditioning prevails over all, allegedly.


:verysad

Sometimes I wish I was over here to help you dudes with that stuff. Not that I don't have my hands full of course.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Salido looked old and washed this fight. I think most of the world champions could blast salido. Lomachenko needs to fight a bum cushion for a while, needs to learn how the pro fight game works


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Salido wins, fatality for Loma's hype. Great thread.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

And just 449 straight wins, and Lomachenko will match his alleged amateur record.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

*VASYL LOMACHENKO'S PRO CAREER STARTS NOW!*

All righty, so not that Lomachenko and his most loyal fans have been introduced to professional boxing, this great talent's pro career starts NOW, and it's gonna be an excellent one!

He's 7-1 as a pro (WSOB regulations comply with pro rules and should be counted), and he's got fed by the right amount of gamesmanship to start taking it more seriously. Salido fought the PERFECT anti-amateur fight: physical advantage, constant pressure, swarming the body, wide shots around the guard, tag the belt line, hit upon holding and expose the lack of inside game. These are the things Loma couldn't dealt with:
- fighting back up close or properly clinching, fighting out of clinches, effectively pushing, using his elbows etc.
- complain at the referee for low blows, act as if Siri's was rubbing his junk
- go around Salido's guard with hooks and uppercuts when coming in, feed him with hard body blows
- check hooks at corners, rope-a-dope and short hooks on the ropes
- side step, bounce around or move into Salido's range to take away the body work
- mix up head-body, straight-wide, quick-heavy shots, throw combos
- manage the output based on the opponent's activity

We should commend Vasyl for winning about 4 rounds in a world title fight this early and almost getting the stoppage, but there were far too many flaws exposed to get straight back into the title mix, and far too few answers by the corner to keep them - no matter of the longtime chemistry, Lomachenko needs a seasoned pro, cause that's who's gonna get him into gamesmanship. Vasyl also needs to start reading his opponents better, figure out the angles and start feeding the aggressor with heavy counters, something that was totally missing on Saturday. He also needs to learn to make a statement early, grab hold of the pacing and distance and let him decide how much gamesmanship is allowed. These will come with the pro fights and hundreds of rounds of quality sparring, but needs to be done with a pro corner.

Either way, the future is now, and he better start getting into it. Much to learn, you still have.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

HE can fight this Gary Russell Jr guy and knock him out.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

T-Rex Russell? Interesting fight. If G-Rex can bring his tiny hands to a close range, Loma can be troubled again.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

BigBone said:


> T-Rex Russell? Interesting fight. If G-Rex can bring his tiny hands to a close range, Loma can be troubled again.


I reckon Russell has the quicker hands but he has fought no one and Lomachenko is more experienced as a pro already.

In a boxing match I'll take Lomas savvy over Russells superior physical gifts.

And hey, Conteh had T-Rex arms too!


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

You're probably right about the outcome, but I bet G-Rex will try to take the fight to V-Lom, and he's definitely not more experienced in inside fighting. There's just no point of rushing this match or any other big one.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

BigBone said:


> You're probably right about the outcome, but I bet G-Rex will try to take the fight to V-Lom, and he's definitely not more experienced in inside fighting. There's just no point of rushing this match or any other big one.


Yeah, but I don't see Russell as a particularly adept inside operator, or rather not one that will be able to implement it to the degree Salido did and therefore Lomachenko will be able to perform better himself.

Can I see Loma winning 7 rounds this time? Yes I can. Then again, I'm pissed off with the way Russell Jr has been handled and as far as I'm concerned his ability is all smoke and mirrors until I see him prove it against a truly live body. When you think like that you sometimes get surprised.


----------

